# [Politik] Guttenberg: Vom Kanzlerkandidaten zum Ex-Minister



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ja bekennender Uniongegner aber das was zu Gutenberg derzeit macht gefällt. Nicht nur mir sondern auch der normale Bürger findet es scheinbar gut.

Johannes Kerner hat sogar eine Show mit ihm gemacht und er zeigt sich mit seiner hübschen Frau in Afganistan. Was will man mehr Kennedy-Feeling in Deutschland. Unnötige Show sagt die Opposition. Wenn ich den Kanzler direkt wählen könnte wäre es Herr zu Gutenberg, er ist sympatisch, ehrlich und birngt frischen Wind gepaart mit Show in den tristen Politikalltag.

Allerdings denke ich obwohl, zu Gutenberg abstreitet ins Kanzleramt zu wollen, möchte er mit diesem Schritt auch beim Bürgen hängen bleiben und den Fuß ins Kanzleramt setzen.

Nicht nur ich erkenne das. Frau Merkel ist ja auch gleich mal nach Afganistan gestolpert um es dem zu Gutenberg gleich zu tun, nur intessiern tut es keine Sau.

Mein Fazit ist immer noch zu Gutenberg for Bundeskanzler, wenn er nicht bei der CSU wär...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Man kann die Frage auch umdrehen:
Wer sonst sollte denn nächster Kanzlerkandidat der Union werden? Ich-leg-micht-nicht-fest-Merkel taugt als Zugpferd nicht, ist nur als 100% wirkungsloser Fallback geeignet, wenn alle anderen negative Folgen hätten. Und alle außer allesGutti dürften auch eher Stimmen kosten denn bringen -> wenn er sich keinen Patzer erlaubt, muss er sich nur noch gegen Merkels parteiinterne Herrschaft durchsetzen.
Mir persönlich ist egal. Merkel macht nichts, kann scheinbar nichts und redet viel unverfängliches. zG macht nichts, kann schein nichts und grinst unverfänglich in Kameras. 
(ein offener Wettkampf zwischen Mr. Klappstuhl und Mrs. Teflon würde wenigstens Futter für Satire liefern)


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ist doch klar, weshalb die Opposition dagegen wettert: Sie haben niemanden, der solch eine sympathische Publicity hat, zudem noch vertrauernsvoll wirkt. "Werbung" für seine Person kann ich ihm nicht im geringsten vorwerfen. Das Mit Kerner scheint zwar ein wenig übertrieben. In Anbetracht der Örtlichkeit finde ich es wiederum gut, da es Ablenkung für die Soldaten war vom Alltag.

Die SPD hat ein großes Problem: sich selbst. Interne Streitigkeiten braucht das Land nicht. Und Merkel hat ihren Zenit auch schon überschritten. Daher wäre Guttenberg meine Wahl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Aus Sicht der Soldaten spricht imho auch nichts gegen Kerner, aber das ein Bundesminister auf Staatskosten x-beliebige Showheinis durch die Gegend fliegt, das sollte imho prinzipiell verboten sein. (sowohl im Sinne von Staatsausgaben als auch im Sinne von Medienneutralität: Wieso kriegt Kerner Guttilive@Afghanistan, aber *** nicht?)

***: Wer eine private, Niveauvolle (auch)Politiktalkshow kennt, setze sie bitte ein


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

***=Friedmann vielleicht? aber nur weil er immer schön unbequäme Fragen stellt. Quasi der Stefan Raab des Polittalk..


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich obwohl, zu Gutenberg abstreitet ins Kanzleramt zu wollen, möchte er mit diesem Schritt auch beim Bürgen hängen bleiben und den Fuß ins Kanzleramt setzen.


 
Da wollten Roland Koch, Jürgen Rüttgers und Christian Wulf auch, aber sie alle wurden "weggemerkelt". Wieso also sollte das bei zu Guttenberg anders sein?
Solange Merkel bei der Wahl antritt und gewinnt, wird sich das nicht ändern, erst wenn sie verliert (und die SPD an die Macht kommt), kann sich das ändern, denk an Kohl, der war auch am Kanzelstuhl festgewachsen, und erst als er mit dem Stuhl rausgetragen wurde, änderte sich das und Kohl war weg.


----------



## ThoR65 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ich bin ja bekennender Uniongegner aber das was zu Gutenberg derzeit macht gefällt. Nicht nur mir sondern auch der normale Bürger findet es scheinbar gut.
> 
> Johannes Kerner hat sogar eine Show mit ihm gemacht und er zeigt sich mit seiner hübschen Frau in Afganistan. Was will man mehr Kennedy-Feeling in Deutschland. Unnötige Show sagt die Opposition. Wenn ich den Kanzler direkt wählen könnte wäre es Herr zu Gutenberg, er ist sympatisch, ehrlich und birngt frischen Wind gepaart mit Show in den tristen Politikalltag.
> 
> ...


 
Im Grunde genomen hätten die Soldaten es den Israeliten gleich tun können. Die haben ja, wenn man der Bibel glauben schenken darf (Wortkalauer), die Bundeslade vor sich her getragen und dadurch die gegnerischen Heere vernichtet. Ok, wir haben keine Bundeslade, aber eine -kanzlerin die zumindest genauso viel Schrecken austrahlt. Da wäre die Afganistangeschichte in 3 Wochen gegessen gewesen, und unsere Jungs hätten zum nächsten Kriesenherd maschieren können. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Finde Guttenberg ja auch verhältnismäßig gut im vergleich was z.Z. sonst so in der Politik rumgeistert, allerdings gefällt mir sein aktuelles handeln überhaupt nicht.
Er sollte den posten als Verteidigungsminister schnellstens abtreten und etwas "gescheites" machen. Entweder Kanzler, Präsident (leider sehr unwarscheinlich), Innen-oder Außenminister


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Wichtiger ist aber, ob er Kompetenz hat und das sehe ich noch nicht so.
Gegeelte Haare und eine hübsche Frau machen noch keinen guten Kanzler, das musste auch Kennedy schon einsehen, dessen Politik ja auch nicht der Brüller war.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> das musste auch Kennedy schon einsehen, dessen Politik ja auch nicht der Brüller war.



Wenigstens haben wir hier keine CIA, welche Guttenberg erschießen (lassen) könnte 

Btw. möchte ich lieber einen Kanzler der ein positives Image hat, als eine Kanzlerin, bei der man merkt, das sie das "einfach nur so" macht. Irgendwie hat Frau Merkel keine Substanz (mehr).

Aber ich gestehe, das ich mich mit Politik nur durchschnittlich beschäftige und nicht allzu tiefgründig nachforsche...daher bleib ich meist dem WP Forum fern


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wenigstens haben wir hier keine CIA, welche Guttenberg erschießen (lassen) könnte


 
Aber dafür haben wir Verfassungsschützer, die sich alle gegenseitig bespitzeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da wollten Roland Koch, Jürgen Rüttgers und Christian Wulf auch, aber sie alle wurden "weggemerkelt". Wieso also sollte das bei zu Guttenberg anders sein?



Rüttgers, Wulf und vor allem Koch waren schon vorher sehr umstritten bzw. unbeliebt. allesGutti dagegen - wer nichts macht, macht nichts falsch?
Und als Verteidigungsminister kann man verdammt wenig falsch machen, dazu betrifft der Posten zu wenige. Wenn er es schafft, konkrete Standortschließungen rauszuzögern oder wenn die Union über alternative Geldflüsse kompensiert, hat Merkel keine Munition gegen ihn.




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genomen hätten die Soldaten es den Israeliten gleich tun können. Die haben ja, wenn man der Bibel glauben schenken darf (Wortkalauer), die Bundeslade vor sich her getragen und dadurch die gegnerischen Heere vernichtet. Ok, wir haben keine Bundeslade, aber eine -kanzlerin die zumindest genauso viel Schrecken austrahlt.



Wir sollen aber Frieden bringen, nicht Vernichtung.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist aber, ob er Kompetenz hat und das sehe ich noch nicht so.
> Gegeelte Haare und eine hübsche Frau machen noch keinen guten Kanzler, das musste auch Kennedy schon einsehen, dessen Politik ja auch nicht der Brüller war.



Hmm - beim Außenminister ist das Auftreten sehr wichtig. Mit Rückgriff auf die richtigen Berater/Hintermänner ist das sogar die einzige nötige Qualifikation, schließlich werde sämtliche Verträge von anderen Leuten auf vorbereitetenden Konferenzen ausgehandelt. (und im Gegensatz zu Oppostionsführer Westerwelle scheint Gutenberg Selbstdarstellung hinter andere Empfehlungen zurückstellen zu können)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rüttgers, Wulf und vor allem Koch waren schon vorher sehr umstritten bzw. unbeliebt. allesGutti dagegen - wer nichts macht, macht nichts falsch?


 
Aber es waren Personen, die eben im öffentlichen Leben einen Standpunkt vertreten haben, bei zu Guttenberg weiß man nicht mal, welchen Bus er nehmen wird, wenn der Dienstwagen nicht kommt.
zu Guttenberg hat als Finanzminister bei schwarz/rot nichts gemacht und als Verteidigungsminister macht er ja auch nichts.

Ach ja, wo war denn Wulf umstritten? 

Die größten Chancen auf Merkels Nachfolger sind eher bei David McAllister zu finden als bei zu Guttenberg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und als Verteidigungsminister kann man verdammt wenig falsch machen, dazu betrifft der Posten zu wenige. Wenn er es schafft, konkrete Standortschließungen rauszuzögern oder wenn die Union über alternative Geldflüsse kompensiert, hat Merkel keine Munition gegen ihn.


 
Frag mal Franz Josef Jung, was man so als Verteidigungsminister alles falsch machen kann. 

Standortschließungen kann er praktisch nicht herauszögern, da die Bundeswehr im Rahmen der Umstruckturierung Personal abbauen wird, da kommt er um Standortschließungen nicht herum und ich weiß nicht, ob man das positiv darstellen kann, wenn man bis zur kommenden Bundestagswahl drum herumredet und das dann noch vier weitere Jahre macht, wenn man erneut den Posten in der Regierung bekommt.
Denn Außenminister kann zu Guttenberg ja nicht werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - beim Außenminister ist das Auftreten sehr wichtig. Mit Rückgriff auf die richtigen Berater/Hintermänner ist das sogar die einzige nötige Qualifikation, schließlich werde sämtliche Verträge von anderen Leuten auf vorbereitetenden Konferenzen ausgehandelt. (und im Gegensatz zu Oppostionsführer Westerwelle scheint Gutenberg Selbstdarstellung hinter andere Empfehlungen zurückstellen zu können)


 
Was kannst du aber beim Auftreten falsch machen?
Für alles gibts ein Protokoll, an das man sich richten kann und auch macht, da ist genau festgelegt, wer wo wie steht und mit wem redet.
Und dass Westerwelle irgendwas falsch macht oder das falsche sagt, wird schon nicht passieren, er hat seine Leute, die ihm das Reden Schreiben abnehmen und ihm die Worte in den Mund legen, die er sagen soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es waren Personen, die eben im öffentlichen Leben einen Standpunkt vertreten haben, bei zu Guttenberg weiß man nicht mal, welchen Bus er nehmen wird, wenn der Dienstwagen nicht kommt.
> zu Guttenberg hat als Finanzminister bei schwarz/rot nichts gemacht und als Verteidigungsminister macht er ja auch nichts.



Sag ich ja. Aber er machts auf eine andere, offenere Art als Merkel und egal welche Umfrage man sich anguckt:
Die Leute mögen die Grinsebacke.
"Die Leute mögen ihn, obwohl er nichts macht" ist aus Parteisicht der optimale Ausgangspunkt für eine Kanzlerkandidatur. Characterköpfe dagegen ecken immer irgendwo an und es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sie Stimmen kosten.



> Ach ja, wo war denn Wulf umstritten?



Christian Wulff ? Wikipedia



> Die größten Chancen auf Merkels Nachfolger sind eher bei David McAllister zu finden als bei zu Guttenberg.



Der könnte sich noch entwickeln, aber bislang ist er bundesweit viel zu wenig in Erscheinung getreten.



> Frag mal Franz Josef Jung, was man so als Verteidigungsminister alles falsch machen kann.



Okay - einige Leute haben einfach besondere Fähigkeiten 



> Standortschließungen kann er praktisch nicht herauszögern, da die Bundeswehr im Rahmen der Umstruckturierung Personal abbauen wird, da kommt er um Standortschließungen nicht herum und ich weiß nicht, ob man das positiv darstellen kann, wenn man bis zur kommenden Bundestagswahl drum herumredet und das dann noch vier weitere Jahre macht, wenn man erneut den Posten in der Regierung bekommt.
> Denn Außenminister kann zu Guttenberg ja nicht werden.



Vier weitere Jahre muss er ja nicht, sondern nur bis zur Kandidatur. Und er muss sich auch nicht ganz drum rum reden, er muss sich nur zeitlassen und Ausgleichsregelungen vorstellen, so dass ein halbes Jahr vor der Wahl noch nirgendwo ernsthafte Einschnitte zu spüren sind und die Zukunft ok aussieht.
Ist ne lange Zeit, aber es ist nicht unmöglich - insbesondere nicht wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig Aufmerksamkeit (im Vergleich zu ihrer Bedeutung) die BW-Reform nach dem ersten Monat noch erhalten hat.



> Was kannst du aber beim Auftreten falsch machen?



Bush
Berlusconi
Rumsfeld
Westerwelle
Chavez
Powell
Rice

Es gibt nun wirklich viele Politiker, die eindrucksvoll vorführen, wie man kein förderliches Bild in der Öffentlichkeit oder/und im Ausland abgibt 



> Und dass Westerwelle irgendwas falsch macht oder das falsche sagt, wird schon nicht passieren, er hat seine Leute, die ihm das Reden Schreiben abnehmen und ihm die Worte in den Mund legen, die er sagen soll.



Westerwelle hält aber nicht die Klappe, sobald er vom Podest steigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. Aber er machts auf eine andere, offenere Art als Merkel und egal welche Umfrage man sich anguckt:
> Die Leute mögen die Grinsebacke.
> "Die Leute mögen ihn, obwohl er nichts macht" ist aus Parteisicht der optimale Ausgangspunkt für eine Kanzlerkandidatur. Characterköpfe dagegen ecken immer irgendwo an und es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sie Stimmen kosten.


 
Schröder hatte aber schon Ecken, die nicht jedermans Sache waren (war wohl auch der Grund, wieso er seine Amtszeit vorzeitig beendet hatte ), also muss ein Kanzler nicht aalglatt sein.
Bei Merkel weiß man nie genau, in wessen Rücken sie fält, daher macht sie das wohl zur idealen Leitfigur, denn niemand ist vor ihr sicher.
Bei zu Guttenberg erkenne ich gar nichts von einer Leitfigur, er macht auf netten Schwiegersohn aber außer ein paar Mütter kann er sonst keine Wählerstimmen auf sich vereinigen.
Das Problem für die SPD ist aber, dass sie eigentlich nichts dagegen setzen kann, deren "Köpfe" sind unauffindbarer als ein Stealth Flugzeug. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Christian Wulff ? Wikipedia


 
Das mit der Ticket Affaire hatte ich völlig vergessen.
Da kann man mal sehen, dass das, was die Politiker machen, den Menschen eigentlich komplett egal ist. 
Und dass er für die Atomkraft ist, hatte er ja schon selbst mal gesagt, das überrascht mich nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der könnte sich noch entwickeln, aber bislang ist er bundesweit viel zu wenig in Erscheinung getreten.


 
Bis Merkel nicht mehr wählbar wird, dauert dasa noch ein paar Jahre (Jahrzehnte? ), er hat also nocht Zeit, außerdem ist er auch noch jung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vier weitere Jahre muss er ja nicht, sondern nur bis zur Kandidatur. Und er muss sich auch nicht ganz drum rum reden, er muss sich nur zeitlassen und Ausgleichsregelungen vorstellen, so dass ein halbes Jahr vor der Wahl noch nirgendwo ernsthafte Einschnitte zu spüren sind und die Zukunft ok aussieht.
> Ist ne lange Zeit, aber es ist nicht unmöglich - insbesondere nicht wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig Aufmerksamkeit (im Vergleich zu ihrer Bedeutung) die BW-Reform nach dem ersten Monat noch erhalten hat.


 
Doch natürlich muss er oder denkst du echt, dass Merkel 2013 nicht mehr als Kanzler antreten wird?
Selbst Kohl ist noch angetreten als dessen Zeit schon lange abgelaufen war.
Zu Guttenberg kann also frühestens 2017 Kanzler werden oder eben 2021, wenns hart kommt.

Nehmen wir mal an, dass 2013 die SPD/Grüne wieder gewinnt (), dann ist Merkel Geschichte, aber dann wird er bis 2017 warten müssen, was macht er so lange?
Aufm Schoß von Seehofer sitzen und den Bayerischen Außenminister/Schönling abgeben? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bush
> Berlusconi
> Rumsfeld
> Westerwelle
> ...


 
Das sind aber nicht alles Außenminister gewesen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Westerwelle hält aber nicht die Klappe, sobald er vom Podest steigt.


 
Abere er labert eher in die Innenpolitik rein und gibt anderen Staaten keine Tipps, wie sie es "besser" machen könnten.
Solange er das so macht, ist es eben und "internes" Problem und das ist ja schon normal, denn er hat wohl erkannt, dass der Außenminister eben nichts zu tun hat und da er eine Labertasche ist, muss er eben trotzdem noch seinen Senf zugeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei zu Guttenberg erkenne ich gar nichts von einer Leitfigur, er macht auf netten Schwiegersohn aber außer ein paar Mütter kann er sonst keine Wählerstimmen auf sich vereinigen.



Entweder wir haben verdammt viele Mütter in Deutschland oder es gibt auch noch andere, die sein Verhalten ansprechend finden.



> Doch natürlich muss er oder denkst du echt, dass Merkel 2013 nicht mehr als Kanzler antreten wird?



Das war die Einschränkung, die ich ganz zu Anfang angegeben habe: Er muss sich gegen Merkel durchsetzen. Ob ihm das gelingt, ob die Union ihn dabei unterstützt, etc. - keine Ahnung. Merkel ist ne harte Nuss, aber auf andere Art als Kohl.
Parteitaktisch könnte auch noch Druck aus der SPD kommen, denn bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung hat die Union nur noch die Wahl zwischen großer Koalition und Opposition. Und große Koalition unter Merkel ist einigen noch sehr schlecht in Erinnerung.



> Aufm Schoß von Seehofer sitzen und den Bayerischen Außenminister/Schönling abgeben?



Da ich keine Zusammenhang zwischen Gutenbergs Beliebtheit und Guttensberg Handeln sehe: 




> Das sind aber nicht alles Außenminister gewesen.



Und? Nur weil sie Jobs hatten, in denen man noch mehr können sollte, als "sich angemessen verhalten", heißt das nicht, dass sie keine guten Beispiele dafür abgegeben, dass diese Qualifikation einigen fehlt.



> Abere er labert eher in die Innenpolitik rein und gibt anderen Staaten keine Tipps, wie sie es "besser" machen könnten.
> Solange er das so macht, ist es eben und "internes" Problem und das ist ja schon normal, denn er hat wohl erkannt, dass der Außenminister eben nichts zu tun hat und da er eine Labertasche ist, muss er eben trotzdem noch seinen Senf zugeben.



Es gab auch schon Außenminister, die hatten dafür keine Zeit - und wir unlängst deutlich geworden werden sollte, wird Westerwelles Innenpolitik im Ausland sehr wohl aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## MomentInTime (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Bedenkt bitte, dass Personen wie Guttenberg massivst durch Medienmarketing inszeniert werden, bevor ihr diese Personen und ihr Treiben eingehender bewertet.

Der Typ wird nicht einfach gezeigt, der Typ tritt nicht einfach vor die Kamera und spricht, der Typ lässt sich auch nicht ohne Vorabsprache einfach so von jedem daher gelaufenen Journalisten interviewen. Der ist der Läufer im Polit-Schach; seht zu, dass ihr nicht nur die Bauern auf der Gegenseite seid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder wir haben verdammt viele Mütter in Deutschland oder es gibt auch noch andere, die sein Verhalten ansprechend finden.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Medien ihn hochheben und die Leute glauben das, was in den Medien (Bild Zeitung, etc) verbreitet wird.
Lassen die Medien ihn fallen, ist er sehr schnell weg vom Fenster.
Schröder war auch erst Liebling der Massen (Wetten, dass Aufrtitt inklusive) aber er war schnell unten durch, als er nicht mehr der "Medienkanzler" war.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war die Einschränkung, die ich ganz zu Anfang angegeben habe: Er muss sich gegen Merkel durchsetzen. Ob ihm das gelingt, ob die Union ihn dabei unterstützt, etc. - keine Ahnung. Merkel ist ne harte Nuss, aber auf andere Art als Kohl.
> Parteitaktisch könnte auch noch Druck aus der SPD kommen, denn bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung hat die Union nur noch die Wahl zwischen großer Koalition und Opposition. Und große Koalition unter Merkel ist einigen noch sehr schlecht in Erinnerung.


 
Andere wollten sich auch gegen Merkel durchsetzen und sie waren Mitglieder der CDU, zu Guttenberg ist Mitglied der CSU und dass Politiker aus Bayern es schwerer haben, ist nicht erst seit Strauß so, das musste auch Stoiber einsehen.
Solange die Partei mit Merkel an der Spitze gewinnen kann, wird sie Kanzler bleiben, auch jenseits von 2013. Wichtig sind halt jetzt die Landtagswahlen 2011, da wird sich zeigen, was daraus wird.
SPD/Grüne sind ja daran gescheitert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ich keine Zusammenhang zwischen Gutenbergs Beliebtheit und Guttensberg Handeln sehe:


 
Zu Guttenberg handelt? 
Wo denn, im Kaufmansladen bei Toys 'R' Us? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Nur weil sie Jobs hatten, in denen man noch mehr können sollte, als "sich angemessen verhalten", heißt das nicht, dass sie keine guten Beispiele dafür abgegeben, dass diese Qualifikation einigen fehlt.


 
Du hast diverse Politiker aus anderen Ländern, wie Korea, Iran, Osteuropa, usw. vergessen.
Letztendlich sind sie alle nicht perfekt, weil sie eben nicht für den Job ausgebildet wurden, sondern ihn rein zufällig erhalten haben.
Wie eben Westerwelle. Der Juniorpartner stellt immer den Außenminister und diesen Posten schnappt sich in der Regel der Führer des Juniorpartners. Dass es also Westerwelle war, kannst du Westerwelle nicht mal ankreiden (), du müsstest dich bei der FDP selbst beschweren, wieso der Parteichef werden konnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon Außenminister, die hatten dafür keine Zeit - und wir unlängst deutlich geworden werden sollte, wird Westerwelles Innenpolitik im Ausland sehr wohl aufmerksam verfolgt.


 
Damals gabs aber noch den kalten Krieg und da war außenpolitisch einfach mehr los als jetzt.
Heute gibts doch außenpolitisch nur noch ein Thema und das ist Terrorbekämpfung (oder wie auch immer man das nennen soll). Alles andere gerät in den Hintergrund.
Die Bevölkerung bekommt auch kein anderes Thema mehr serviert, guck dir die Nachrichten/Zeitungsmeldungen an.

Und dass sich die Medien auf die banalen Sachen stürzen (was denkt Clinton über Westerwelle) ist mal wieder typsich für die Medien, denn die Leute scheinen nur noch daran Interesse zu haben, denn das verstehen sie, alles andere nicht. Oder wie will die Bild Zeitung ihrer leserschaft Geheimdienstdomkumente von irgendwelchen Einsätzen "Casting-Show" mäßig darstellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Medien ihn hochheben und die Leute glauben das, was in den Medien (Bild Zeitung, etc) verbreitet wird.
> Lassen die Medien ihn fallen, ist er sehr schnell weg vom Fenster.
> Schröder war auch erst Liebling der Massen (Wetten, dass Aufrtitt inklusive) aber er war schnell unten durch, als er nicht mehr der "Medienkanzler" war.



Schröder hatte den "alles nur nicht Kohl"-Bonus, das ist klar. Dass Gutenberg ganz schnell abgesägt werden kann auch - diese Möglichkeit besteht immer und bei jedem. Wenn die BILD das will, dann wird Merkel vor Ende 2011 von Stoiber abgelöst. Deswegen kann man sowas auch nicht in Spekulationen einfließen lassen, alles ist möglich 
Dass Gutenberg seit rund 2 Jahren von den Medien getragen wird, weist aber daraufhin, dass etwas mehr als nur Zufall im Spiel ist.



> Du hast diverse Politiker aus anderen Ländern, wie Korea, Iran, Osteuropa, usw. vergessen.



Ich wollte mich auf die beschränken, die zumindest in einem demokratischen Prozess an die Macht gekommen sind 
Lukaschenko, Ahmadinedschad und Kim Jong Il sind sicherlich üblere Beispiele, aber im Gegensatz zu Westerwelle und Guttenberg wurden die auch von niemandem wegen ihren politischen Fähigkeiten ins Amt gehoben.



> Letztendlich sind sie alle nicht perfekt, weil sie eben nicht für den Job ausgebildet wurden, sondern ihn rein zufällig erhalten haben.
> Wie eben Westerwelle. Der Juniorpartner stellt immer den Außenminister und diesen Posten schnappt sich in der Regel der Führer des Juniorpartners. Dass es also Westerwelle war, kannst du Westerwelle nicht mal ankreiden (), du müsstest dich bei der FDP selbst beschweren, wieso der Parteichef werden konnte.



Das Westerwelle nen hohen Ministerposten bekommt, war natürlich klar - er ist schließlich nicht nur Parteichef (diverse Parteichefs haben das nicht für sich beansprucht), sondern war auch Zugpferd im Wahlkampf. Aber ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er auch nur eine Sekunde versucht hat, die afaik nirgendwo festgeschriebene Personalunion von Vizekanzler und Außenminister in Frage zu stellen. Im Gegenteil, ich hatte den Eindruck, er würde sich auf einen Job freuen, der keinerlei Fachkenntniss erfordert und einem Reisen quer durch die Welt ermöglicht.



> Damals gabs aber noch den kalten Krieg und da war außenpolitisch einfach mehr los als jetzt.
> Heute gibts doch außenpolitisch nur noch ein Thema und das ist Terrorbekämpfung (oder wie auch immer man das nennen soll). Alles andere gerät in den Hintergrund.
> Die Bevölkerung bekommt auch kein anderes Thema mehr serviert, guck dir die Nachrichten/Zeitungsmeldungen an.



Ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass Fischer seine Zeit mit Oppositonsinnenpolitik verbracht hätte, wenn er sich nicht gerade mit Wirtschaftsvertretern auf Weltreise befindet. Und das lag garantiert an keinem kalten Krieg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schröder hatte den "alles nur nicht Kohl"-Bonus, das ist klar. Dass Gutenberg ganz schnell abgesägt werden kann auch - diese Möglichkeit besteht immer und bei jedem. Wenn die BILD das will, dann wird Merkel vor Ende 2011 von Stoiber abgelöst. Deswegen kann man sowas auch nicht in Spekulationen einfließen lassen, alles ist möglich


 
Klar ist alles möglich, die Medien haben nun mal die Macht einen fallen zu lassen oder eben nicht. Zu Guttenberg muss halt gucken, dass er es alles Recht machen kann, solange hat er seine Chance.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass Gutenberg seit rund 2 Jahren von den Medien getragen wird, weist aber daraufhin, dass etwas mehr als nur Zufall im Spiel ist.


 
Es kann aber auch sein, dass einfach sonst niemand da ist, denn die Medien aufbauen können, was nicht gerade für die übrigen Politiker spricht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auf die beschränken, die zumindest in einem demokratischen Prozess an die Macht gekommen sind
> Lukaschenko, Ahmadinedschad und Kim Jong Il sind sicherlich üblere Beispiele, aber im Gegensatz zu Westerwelle und Guttenberg wurden die auch von niemandem wegen ihren politischen Fähigkeiten ins Amt gehoben.


 
Öhm, Zu Guttenberg und Westerwelle wurden wegen ihrer politischen Fähigkeiten ins Amt gebracht? 
Ich glaube, jetzt übertreibst du aber. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Westerwelle nen hohen Ministerposten bekommt, war natürlich klar - er ist schließlich nicht nur Parteichef (diverse Parteichefs haben das nicht für sich beansprucht), sondern war auch Zugpferd im Wahlkampf. Aber ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er auch nur eine Sekunde versucht hat, die afaik nirgendwo festgeschriebene Personalunion von Vizekanzler und Außenminister in Frage zu stellen. Im Gegenteil, ich hatte den Eindruck, er würde sich auf einen Job freuen, der keinerlei Fachkenntniss erfordert und einem Reisen quer durch die Welt ermöglicht.


 
Westerwelle hat immer gesagt, dass es nicht um Posten geht, sondern um Inhalte (komisch, dass das jede Partei sagt ), aber es war natürlich logisch, dass Westerwelle als Parteichef den Außenministerposten haben will und nicht  Gesundheitsminister wird (was ungefähr die gleiche Fachkenntnis erfordert ).
Klar freute sich Westerwelle auf den Posten des Außenministers, denn kein Posten ist so einfach zu händeln und bei keinem Posten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer zu scheitern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass Fischer seine Zeit mit Oppositonsinnenpolitik verbracht hätte, wenn er sich nicht gerade mit Wirtschaftsvertretern auf Weltreise befindet. Und das lag garantiert an keinem kalten Krieg.


 
Das liegt aber auch an der rot/grünen Politik, die ja eher schhwarz/gelb war, wenn man bedenkt, was alles für die Reichen, die Industrie und die Hedgefonds gemacht wurde, da brauchte die Opposition nicht meckern und deshalb gabs nicht von Seiten der Regierungskoalition auch nichts zu meckern, weil eben keiner meckerte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Zu Guttenberg und Westerwelle wurden wegen ihrer politischen Fähigkeiten ins Amt gebracht?
> Ich glaube, jetzt übertreibst du aber.



Entweder das oder die Wähler bzw. ihre Representanten haben ihre Pflichten sträflich vernachlässigt 



> Westerwelle hat immer gesagt, dass es nicht um Posten geht, sondern um Inhalte



Und deswegen hat der Chefpopulist sich den Posten genommen, in dem es quasi nie um Inhalte, sondern immer nur um Fassade geht?



> Das liegt aber auch an der rot/grünen Politik, die ja eher schhwarz/gelb war, wenn man bedenkt, was alles für die Reichen, die Industrie und die Hedgefonds gemacht wurde, da brauchte die Opposition nicht meckern und deshalb gabs nicht von Seiten der Regierungskoalition auch nichts zu meckern, weil eben keiner meckerte.



Der Witz an Westerwelle ist doch, dass er nicht (nur) die Opposition kritisiert (das ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung, aber logisch), sondern dass er selbst die Union kritisiert, als wäre er in der Opposition.
Da hätten gerade die Grünen unter Rot-Grün eine ganze Menge zu meckern gehabt (nette Liste der SPD-Wirtschaftspolitik hast du ja geliefert), aber stattdessen haben sie sich als imho sehr konstruktiver Juniorpartner beteiligt und neben einer in zwei Punkten zwar nicht grünen, aber doch brauchbaren Außenpolitik die erneuerbaren Energien, eine Agrarwende, die Ökosteuer, einge Umweltschutzauflagen und auch ein bißchen was im Bereich soziales/Integration auf den Weg gebracht.
Ob man das jeweils mag ist ein anderes Thema, aber es waren grüne Ziele und trotz vergleichsweise geringen Anteils an der Koalition wurden diese z.T. sehr weitreichenden Konzepte umgesetzt. Bei der FDP dagegen habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie abseits von Dingen, die ohnehin Unions-Kanon oder relativ unbeachtet sind, rein gar nichts erreicht aber an so ziemlich allem rumgemekelt hat. Blockade-&Konfrontationsverhalten (wie es für Oppositionen typisch ist) statt konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit (wie man sie von einer funktionierenden Regierung erwarten würde)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder das oder die Wähler bzw. ihre Representanten haben ihre Pflichten sträflich vernachlässigt


 
Der Wähler wusste aber, unabhängig von Westerwelles Aussagen, dass er den Außenminister machen wird, wenn sie ihn wählen, also haben sie halt selbst Schuld, auch was die Steuererleichterungen für Unternehmen angeht, steht ja alles im Wahlprogramm.
Hinterher meckern, obwohls im Vorfeld schon bekannt ist, ist dann eigentlich schwach. 
Das gleiche gilt für Stuttgart 21 (auch wenns ein anderes Thema ist). Der Plan zum Umbau existiert ja schon ein paar Jahre, aber erst als die Bäume fallen, wird gemeckert, das hätte man auch schon mal früher machen können, denn auch nicht erst seit dem Sommer weiß man, was das ganze wirklich kosten wird oder kosten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und deswegen hat der Chefpopulist sich den Posten genommen, in dem es quasi nie um Inhalte, sondern immer nur um Fassade geht?


 
Das ist halt das Recht des Chefs, er kann nehmen, was er will und andere müssen abwarten, was übrig bleibt.
Die FDP hätte sicher auch gerne den Finanzminister gestellt, aber man hat sich wohl auf ein paar Punkte geeinigt und dann auf den Posten verzichtet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Witz an Westerwelle ist doch, dass er nicht (nur) die Opposition kritisiert (das ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung, aber logisch), sondern dass er selbst die Union kritisiert, als wäre er in der Opposition.


 
Ihm geht das mit der Abschaffung der Sozialsysteme einfach nicht schnell genug. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hätten gerade die Grünen unter Rot-Grün eine ganze Menge zu meckern gehabt (nette Liste der SPD-Wirtschaftspolitik hast du ja geliefert), aber stattdessen haben sie sich als imho sehr konstruktiver Juniorpartner beteiligt und neben einer in zwei Punkten zwar nicht grünen, aber doch brauchbaren Außenpolitik die erneuerbaren Energien, eine Agrarwende, die Ökosteuer, einge Umweltschutzauflagen und auch ein bißchen was im Bereich soziales/Integration auf den Weg gebracht.


 
Jop, und bei Dingen wie Dosenpfand komplett versagt, der Kompromis war doch echt peinlich. Wieso hat man nicht einfach alle Getränke in Kunststoffflaschen als Pfand deklariert?
Wieso förderten sie nicht die Mehrwegflasche?
Erst durch das schlecht umgesetzte Pfandsystem kam es doch dazu, dass gerade die Discounter die Einwegflaschen flächendeckend eingeführt haben, auf die man zwar teilweise Pfand bezahlen muss, aber sie trotzdem nur einmal benutzt wird. Hier wären Mehrwegsysteme besser gewesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der FDP dagegen habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie abseits von Dingen, die ohnehin Unions-Kanon oder relativ unbeachtet sind, rein gar nichts erreicht aber an so ziemlich allem rumgemekelt hat. Blockade-&Konfrontationsverhalten (wie es für Oppositionen typisch ist) statt konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit (wie man sie von einer funktionierenden Regierung erwarten würde)


 
Das Problem der FDP ist ja, dass ihre Punkte auch von der CDU/CSU voran getrieben werden, man hat einfach zu wenig eigene Themen, was die Grünen jedoch haben (im Vergleich zur SPD).
Also muss man die Dinge, die man zwar auch will, aber eben nicht so wie der Koalitionspartner, kritisieren, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann auch wieder ihre Themen sind, auch wenn man sich da ein paar Schelten einfängt.
Westerwelles Zeit war schon damals, mit dem Schuh und der 18 drunter, vorbei.


----------



## frEnzy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Im Endeffekt ist es doch egal, wer seine Nase am Ende in den Wind hält, oder? Raus kommt dabei eh nur Dreck! Das war bisher immer so und wird sich nicht dadurch ändern, dass plötzlich jemand ran gelassen wird, der angebelich beliebt ist. Ist doch eh alles nur Inszenierung... ich erwarte von der Politik nichts mehr.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

kleine Anmerkung von mir: danke für eure regen Disskussionen in meinen Politik Themen, mir geht leider zu schnell die Munition(der Politiker bin ich nicht ehr der man vom Volk) für Diskussion aus, es scheint euch aber Spaß zu machen...


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Och Rune,
Themen über unsere unfehlbaren Politiker sind immer lustig. Und Munition gibt es doch fast an jeder Ecke. Kostenlos. 
Meine Nummer 1 immo ist die extrem schnelle Auffassungsgabe von unserer allseits geliebten Bundes-Angie. Immerhin hat sie doch gestern, kurz vorm Beginn des Truppenabzugs, festgestellt, dass in Afganistan Krieg herrscht. Das ist für mich die erste Aussage seitens Merkel, die ich ihr zu 100% glaube. Und ich bin wahrlich kein überzeugter Kirchengänger (das letzte mal war zu meiner Konfirmation vor 30 Jahren). 
Ich hoffe auf weitere Entgleisungen unserer Volksvertreter, die wir hier dann ausführlich diskutieren können.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ........... aber das was zu Gutenberg derzeit macht gefällt. Nicht nur mir sondern auch der normale Bürger findet es scheinbar gut....


 
Mit Ausnahmen (vielleicht bin ich auch kein normaler Bürger, vllt. will ich es auch gar nicht sein, bei dem was man so als normal betrachtet). Ich bekenne mich dazu, vG als nette Marionette zu betrachten, als Hochglanzpolitiker, PR-Künstler und Politkasper, wie die anderen auch. Mehr nicht.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ........Johannes Kerner hat sogar eine Show mit ihm gemacht und er zeigt sich mit seiner hübschen Frau in Afganistan. ........


Ja, was war ich da aus dem Häuschen! So ein lieber Kerl und dann noch mit dem Bundeskerner und seiner Barbie zur gemeinsamen Truppenbetreuung ins geliebte Heimatvorfeld an den antiislamistischen Schutzwall. Das hat was Anrührendes, da kommen mir so kurz vor Weihnachten die Tränchen. 



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ........Mein Fazit ist ...


... hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Schulkind (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Diese Talkshow war imo ein Witz, im Hintergrund Panzer usw. schön als Requisiten in Szene gesetzt,
ein Talkmaster ohne Biss und ein Minister auf PR-Tour dass natürlich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler.


----------



## MomentInTime (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Das von Guttenberg verbotene Foto: *Zu Beginn seiner Amtszeit als Wirtschaftsminister... — BinaryMentalist.com


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich würde ihn sofort wählen. 

Endlich mal Jemand, der versteht, dass man Kriege nicht mit Massen an schlecht ausgebildeten und ausgerüsteten Marionetten gewinnt, sondern nur mit einer deutlich kleineren Menge an gut ausgebildeten Langzeit Berufssoldaten.


----------



## Frost (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Tja, nur schade, dass wir keinen Angriffskrieg führen dürfen.

Aber das scheint hier ja keinen zu interessieren, wenn der Herr Gutenberg zum Angriff bläst.

Mir gefällt der Typ nicht. kommt zu glatt rüber. Seine Vergangenheit ist sehr fadenscheinig und er wird von den Medien hochstilisiert, wie kein anderer. Dafür, dass er eigentlich nix kann und nie was geleistst hat... 

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass dieser charismatische Mann Deutschland in den nächsten Krieg führt. Dabei war in meinen Jugendjahren immer klar gewesen, dass Deutschland mit dem Thema Krieg endlich abgeschlossen hatte. Schade, wenn Deutschland wieder so nem Charismatypen in den Abrund folgen solllte.

Auf der anderen Seite hat er durchaus etwas erreicht: Die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht. Fand ich längst überfällig.

Ich denke, der Mann ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Auch wenn ich ihn mag, wäre ich ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn er weggemerkelt wird.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Frost schrieb:


> Tja, nur schade, dass wir keinen Angriffskrieg führen dürfen.
> 
> Aber das scheint hier ja keinen zu interessieren, wenn der Herr Gutenberg zum Angriff bläst.
> 
> ...



Es ist nunmal ein Krieg. Nur irgendwelche glatten Bürokraten und Wunschdenker behaupten das Gegenteil. 

Nix kann und nie etwas geleistet hat? Ja ne, ist klar. Kann es sein, dass du einfach Niemanden ausstehen kannst, der aus dem alten Adel kommt? Von Gutenberg hat insgesamt mehr geleistet und mehr erreicht, als gut 98% der restlichen deutschen Politiker. Die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht ist nur eines der großartigen Dinge, die er erreicht hat. 

Was die "Kriegstreiberei" angeht: Selbst die alten Römer haben verstanden, dass es besser ist präventiv anzugreifen, als darauf zu warten, dass die Gegenseite zu ihrem Vorteil angreift. Warum ist das so schwer zu verstehen, für uns, dem "zivilisierten" Westen? 9/11 wäre auch verhinderbar gewesen, wäre Clinton nicht so abgehalvtert und verlogen gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal ein Krieg. Nur irgendwelche glatten Bürokraten und Wunschdenker behaupten das Gegenteil.
> 
> Nix kann und nie etwas geleistet hat? Ja ne, ist klar. Kann es sein, dass du einfach Niemanden ausstehen kannst, der aus dem alten Adel kommt? Von Gutenberg hat insgesamt mehr geleistet und mehr erreicht, als gut 98% der restlichen deutschen Politiker. Die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht ist nur eines der großartigen Dinge, die er erreicht hat.



1. Er hat die Wehrpflicht nicht abgeschafft
2. Die Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht geht entscheidet auf Druck seitens Schäubles zurück (der scheint mir im Moment sowieso der einzige vollberufliche Politiker in der Regierung zu sein)
3. Schwierig/"zu schaffen" ist bei Wegfall der Wehrpflicht nur eins: Die Rettung der Zivi-abhängigen Sozialbereiche. Das mussten andere für ihn machen.
4. Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die (teilweise) Umsetzung (auf Iniative anderer) (unter Abwicklung der eigentlichen Arbeit durch andere) einer Jahrzehnte alten Oppositionsidee eine große Leistung nach 9 Jahren als Abgeordneter und 2 Jahren als Minister ist?

(Das soll nicht heißen, dass er einen schlechten Job macht. Wenn er seine Sparpläne bei der BW tatsächlich dauerhaft umsetzen kann, dann ist er sicherlich einer besseren Verteidigungsminister seit langer Zeit. Aber um das Bild vom überlebensgroßen, z.T. geradezu angehimmelten Politiker zu rechtfertigen, das Guttenberg umgibt, bräuchte es imho einiges mehr.



> Was die "Kriegstreiberei" angeht: Selbst die alten Römer haben verstanden, dass es besser ist präventiv anzugreifen, als darauf zu warten, dass die Gegenseite zu ihrem Vorteil angreift.



Die alten Römer haben auch "verstanden", dass es besser ist, Sklaven für sich arbeiten zu lassen, Frauen als Menschen zweiter Klasse zu behandeln, das Volk nicht über Politik entscheiden zu lassen und alles und jeden präventiv anzugreifen, zu erobern und zu unterdrücken, auch wenn in den nächsten Jahrhunderten definitiv keine Chance bestand, dass die Gegenseite irgend eine Bedrohung hätte darstellen können.
Was die Römer einige Zeit später verstanden haben: Mehr als ein paar Jahrhunderte lässt sich sowas nicht aufrechterhalten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Die Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht geht entscheidet auf Druck seitens Schäubles zurück (der scheint mir im Moment sowieso der einzige vollberufliche Politiker in der Regierung zu sein)



Das wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Dass der Mann bei all den Stasi 2.0 Plänen noch für etwas Anderes Zeit hat. Erstaunlich. 



> 3. Schwierig/"zu schaffen" ist bei Wegfall der Wehrpflicht nur eins: Die Rettung der Zivi-abhängigen Sozialbereiche. Das mussten andere für ihn machen.



Finde ich persönlich schade. Diese Ausbeuterarbeit hätte man auch gleich abschaffen können, bzw. die Voraussetzungen für Zivis weniger erträglicher machen können. Finanziell sieht es für Zivis ja stellenweise nicht gerade rosig aus. 



> 4. Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die (teilweise) Umsetzung (auf Iniative anderer) (unter Abwicklung der eigentlichen Arbeit durch andere) einer Jahrzehnte alten Oppositionsidee eine große Leistung nach 9 Jahren als Abgeordneter und 2 Jahren als Minister ist?



Das fragst du mich lieber nicht. Ich komme aus einem Wirtschaftsbereich, in dem das Abdelegieren tatsächlich als erlernbares Handwerk gilt 



> (Das soll nicht heißen, dass er einen schlechten Job macht. Wenn er seine Sparpläne bei der BW tatsächlich dauerhaft umsetzen kann, dann ist er sicherlich einer besseren Verteidigungsminister seit langer Zeit. Aber um das Bild vom überlebensgroßen, z.T. geradezu angehimmelten Politiker zu rechtfertigen, das Guttenberg umgibt, bräuchte es imho einiges mehr.



Naja. Er ist eben noch recht jung und irgendwie eben auch charismatisch. Dazu noch ein recht guter Sprecher. Außerdem der erste Verteidigungsminister seit vielen Jahren, der einen Krieg einen Krieg nennt. Und nicht einen "Kampfeinsatz unter humanitärer zur Hilfestellung". 

Obama wird ja auch angehimmelt. Und der ist auch nicht gerade Jemand, der für Leistung oder gar intelligente und effektive Handlungen bekannt ist. 



> Die alten Römer haben auch "verstanden", dass es besser ist, Sklaven für sich arbeiten zu lassen, Frauen als Menschen zweiter Klasse zu behandeln, das Volk nicht über Politik entscheiden zu lassen und alles und jeden präventiv anzugreifen, zu erobern und zu unterdrücken, auch wenn in den nächsten Jahrhunderten definitiv keine Chance bestand, dass die Gegenseite irgend eine Bedrohung hätte darstellen können.
> Was die Römer einige Zeit später verstanden haben: Mehr als ein paar Jahrhunderte lässt sich sowas nicht aufrechterhalten.



1. Sollte man derlei Kritik nicht übertreiben. Römer waren, genau wie die alten Ägypter und die alten Griechen für ihre Zeit sehr zivilisiert. Beispielsweise waren die Römer in manchen Punkten bereits fortschrittlicher, als das Papale Italien des 15. Jahrhunderts. Beispielsweise hatten die Römer bereits eine Berufsarmee, während die Italiener nur teure Mercenarios hatten. 

2. Hat es andere, vielschichtigere Gründe, dass Rom untergegangen ist. 
Laut Titus Livius (Livy), beispielsweise, lag einer der Gründe darin, dass sie zwar immer mehr erobert haben, dabei aber gewisse Konzepte und Notwendigkeiten der modernen Koloniallisierung noch nicht kannten und daher auch nicht effektiv umgesetzt haben. 

Beispielsweise wurde nicht darauf geachtet, dass die überwältigten Stämme auch assimilieren und sich begannen, als Römer zu sehen. 
Der Römische Einfluss wurde demnach nur durch das Prinzip Divide et Impera vorangetrieben, nicht aber durch die Kultur der Römer selbst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> Dass der Mann bei all den Stasi 2.0 Plänen noch für etwas Anderes Zeit hat. Erstaunlich.



Um dich auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge zu bringen:
Schäuble ist seit bald 1,5 Jahren Finanzminister. Stasi 2.0 gehört zum Innenministerium (de Maizière - der da deutlich zurückhaltender ist).




> Finde ich persönlich schade. Diese Ausbeuterarbeit hätte man auch gleich abschaffen können, bzw. die Voraussetzungen für Zivis weniger erträglicher machen können. Finanziell sieht es für Zivis ja stellenweise nicht gerade rosig aus.



Also ich konnte mich ehrlich gesagt nicht beschweren. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Leute eine Zivistelle in Umgebung des Elternhauses finden und dadurch keine Unkosten haben, ist die Bezahlung ziemlich gut.
So oder so: Die Arbeit muss gemacht werden. Wenn man sie nicht mehr von Zivis machen lässt, muss man jemanden anderen finden und diesen bezahlen. Dafür eine Lösung zu finden war schon früher nicht einfach und in einer Zeit, in der die Wehrpflicht ausgesetzt wird, weil der Finanzminister allen Sektoren einen Sparkurs aufdrückt, wird es sicherlich nicht leichter.



> Naja. Er ist eben noch recht jung und irgendwie eben auch charismatisch.



Mal aus purem Interesse:
Was bedeutet der Ausdruck "charismatisch", wenn er auf jemanden bezogen wird, der einem nur aus i.d.R. sehr kurzen und sorgfältig arrangierten und geplanten Medienschnipseln bekannt ist?



> Dazu noch ein recht guter Sprecher.



Zugegeben: Stoiber oder Oettinger (oder auch Merkel) ist er nicht. Aber ich hab auch nicht Schröder gewählt, weil er frei sprechen und zeitgleich betonen konnte.



> Außerdem der erste Verteidigungsminister seit vielen Jahren, der einen Krieg einen Krieg nennt. Und nicht einen "Kampfeinsatz unter humanitärer zur Hilfestellung".



Er spricht iirc von "kriegsähnlichen Zuständen" und er tut dies offensichtlich in Rücksprache mit der restlichen Regierung.
Und "seit vielen Jahren" hat bei einem Wechsel alle 2-3 Jahre auch nicht soviel zu sagen  . Der letzte, der Krieg gemacht hat, war Scharping. Unter Struck war der afghanische Norden tatsächlich noch recht ruhig, erst gegen Ende seiner Amtszeit wurden die Angriffe häufiger, waren imho aber noch lange nicht mit einem Krieg vergleichbar (die Zustände in einigen deutschen Stadtvierteln sind der Schilderung einiger Zeigenossen und "Zeitungen" zu Folge schlimmer  )
Bleibt somit nur noch Jung, der einen echten Krieg hatte und das nicht zugegeben wollte/durfte.



> Obama wird ja auch angehimmelt. Und der ist auch nicht gerade Jemand, der für Leistung oder gar intelligente und effektive Handlungen bekannt ist.



Obama wurde angehimmelt - und im Vergleich zu Bush ist es nicht schwer, wie ein erlöser zu wirken.
Mitlerweile sehen in die meisten durchaus kritisch (ein paar gläubige Anhänger gibt es in den USA immer - egal ob Bush oder Obama), obwohl er z.B. im Bereich Abrüstung und Sozialsystem einige sehr grundlegende Steine ins Rollen gebracht hat, die man bislang als unverrückbarer Bestandteil des Felsbodens gesehen hat. Abseits dessen hat er zumindest eine ganze Menge versucht, was dann von den Republikanern in anderen Grämien gestoppt wurde bzw. runtergebrochen werden musste, damit eben dies nicht geschieht.
Unschön und ob er großes hinterlassen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber zumindest scheint er es ziemlich oft zu versuchen und manchmal klappt auch ein Versuch.



> 1. Sollte man derlei Kritik nicht übertreiben. Römer waren, genau wie die alten Ägypter und die alten Griechen für ihre Zeit sehr zivilisiert.



Du vergleichst sie aber nicht mit ihrer Zeit. Du vergleichst sie mit der heutigen und argumentierst mit der Logik "was damals gut war, ist es heute auch".
Und das ist schlichtweg Unsinn. Vieles von dem, was damals gutgeheißen wurde, wird heute (imho zu recht) verabscheut. Eroberung und Kontrolle anderer Völker gehört imho dazu und wenn du es verteidigen willst, solltest du etwas stichhaltigere Argumente als "aber die Römer fandens doch auch toll" haben.
(ich schlage aber einen seperaten Thread vor, das könnte lang werden  )


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Um jetzt nur mal kurz auf die Römer einzugehen (ist ja schon sehr spät, bzw. früh): 

Ich sage nicht, dass Krieg toll ist, weil die Römer ihn toll fanden. 
Ich sage, dass Krieg nötig ist und es dabei erlaubt sein sollte, aus den üblichen Schienen der Moral auszutreten, weil dies zu weitaus weniger Schaden führen würde. Die Römer wussten das, wir anscheinend leider nicht. 

Es sind einfach bereits zu viele Menschen in diesem Krieg gestorben (vorallem westliche Soldaten), um weiterhin mit Samthandschuhen zu kämpfen. 

Meinen eigenen Kalkulationen zufolge (bin zugegebenermaßen nur Hobby Stratege, der sich mit der Kunst des Krieges aus der Sicht Machiavelli's  und Julius Caesar's auseinandersetzt und die wenigen Strategien studiert, die mich interessieren*. Aber zumindest stamme ich mütterlicherseits aus einer Militärfamilie  ) hätten wir Afghanistan in weniger als einem Jahr abschliessen können. Mit zivilen Verlusten von etwas weniger als 5.000 (derzeit sind wir bei etwas über 7.000. Tendenz steigend) und militärischen Verlusten, die näher an null liegen, als an 1.000. Das dazu mit nur 1/4 der Einheiten (Vietnam lässt grüßen. Auch da wäre es ja möglich gewesen und wurde mehr als einmal von Experten bescheinigt). Dafür aber wohl taktiert und unter effektiveren Einsatz der zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel (Soldaten wie auch schweres Gerät). 


*Robert E. Lee's Offensiv-Defensiv System ist beispielsweise einer meiner Favoriten. Caesar's Divide et Impera ein weiterer.


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht ist nur eines der großartigen Dinge, die er erreicht hat.


Sie wurde nicht abgeschafft sondern ausgesetzt. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Selbst in den USA ist sie nur ausgesetzt und kann im Falle einer "nationalen Krise" (welch schöne Umschreibung) jederzeit wieder gelten.
Und ja: Ein Freund dieser Aussetzung bin ich nicht, genausowenig der einer Abschaffung.
JUNGE FREIHEIT - Der Sieg der FDP über die nationale Sicherheit


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Sie wurde nicht abgeschafft sondern ausgesetzt. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Selbst in den USA ist sie nur ausgesetzt und kann im Falle einer "nationalen Krise" (welch schöne Umschreibung) jederzeit wieder gelten.
> Und ja: Ein Freund dieser Aussetzung bin ich nicht, genausowenig der einer Abschaffung.
> JUNGE FREIHEIT - Der Sieg der FDP über die nationale Sicherheit



Tja. Der Author des Artikels vergisst dabei leider ein Ur-Machiavellistisches Prinzip: Ohne Patriotismus kann sowieso keine Sicherheit herrschen. 

Was nützt es einen, wenn man alles und jeden einzieht, die Masse aber überhaupt keinen Grund dafür bekommt, für etwas zu kämpfen? 

Das wäre ungefähr so, als ziehe man den gesamten Gaza Streifen zur Verteidigung Israels ein. 

Eine wirkliche, effektive Verteidigung erreicht man nur mit einer Minderheit an wirklich begeisterungswürdigen, leistungsfähigen Kadern. Nicht mit irgendwelchen Haupt- und Realschülern, die sich nicht schnell genug ins (Fach)Abitur oder auf die Abendschule retten konnten. 

Das dieses Prinzip der Gruppenmoral enorm wichtig ist, sieht man doch überall in der Geschichte. Die Weiße Armee (Russland) war auch nicht gerade besonders motiviert, während die Rote Armee nahezu fanatisch war.  In Vietnam kämpften größtenteils irgendwelche Jünglinge, die gerade mal die Grundausbildung hinter sich hatten und alles andere als wirklich motiviert und konzentriert am Kriegsalltag teilnahmen.

Ein besonderes Beispiel dafür, dass es nicht auf Quantität sondern Qualität ankommt, wäre die Französische Fremdenlegion. Ich sage nur Camerone 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, zwischen einer Volksarmee aus 10.000 und einer 4.000 Mann starken Gruppe aus kriegsgehärteten Veteranen, würde ich ohne zu zögern auf diese 4.000 Männer zurückgreifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Um das Thema Gutti mal wieder aufzugreifen:

Was sagen seine Fans eigentlich nach den Geschehnissen der letzten Wochen?

Das derart viele Versäumnisse bei der Bundeswehr auftauchen ist zwar nicht unbedingt seine Schuld (auch wenn es merkwürdig erscheint), aber seine Reaktionen darauf schwanken irgendwo zwischen inkosistent und inexistent und jetzt auch noch die Plagiatsgeschichte. Wenn ich an die von Agenturen geschriebenen Gesetze zu Beginn seiner Ministerlaufbahn denke, entsteht der Eindruck, dass er außer Grinsen rein gar nichts (selber) machen kann.


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Schon krass was die Plagiatsverwürfe angeht, war gestern der Meinung, dass das wieder ein sinnloser Presseaufriss ist, wegen 3 Seiten bzw. 8 Stellen einer 350 umfassenden Arbeit gleich so ne Welle zu machen, klar die Bestnote sollte nur für fehlerfreie Arbeiten vergeben werden, aber wenn man es damals nicht feststellte so dachte ich bisher hat er halt Glück gehabt und gut, aber als ich dann heute bei SpOn noch einen Artikel laß und kurz ma Google bemühte fand ichs schon etwas erschreckend..

Copy-and-Paste-Affäre: Guttenberg kupferte freizügiger ab als gedacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Raphael Wimmer - Guttenberg und Zehnpfennig

"Gutt & Paste" ..schon übel irgendwie..


----------



## Nuklon (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um das Thema Gutti mal wieder aufzugreifen:
> 
> Was sagen seine Fans eigentlich nach den Geschehnissen der letzten Wochen?
> 
> Das derart viele Versäumnisse bei der Bundeswehr auftauchen ist zwar nicht unbedingt seine Schuld (auch wenn es merkwürdig erscheint), aber seine Reaktionen darauf schwanken irgendwo zwischen inkosistent und inexistent und jetzt auch noch die Plagiatsgeschichte. Wenn ich an die von Agenturen geschriebenen Gesetze zu Beginn seiner Ministerlaufbahn denke, entsteht der Eindruck, dass er außer Grinsen rein gar nichts (selber) machen kann.



Es sind Wahlen...


----------



## Amigo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Gutenberg 4 Kanzler? 

Der erinnert mich immer an Schmierkopf Diekmann von der Bild... 
Aber abseits der Optik, warum Gutenberg als Kanzler?

Weil er Deutschland, mit seiner achso tollen Frau, medienwirksam mal wieder gut dastehen lässt?
Weil er nach Afghanistan reißt um unsere Soldaten in diesem Krieg, welcher auf Lügen basiert, Mut zu machen? 
Von anderen Problemchen ganz zu schweigen...

Ist doch ein ganz schlechter Witz... 
Gutenberg ist ein Heuchler, ein ganz großer... wenn er unsere Soldaten aus den "amerikanischen Kriesengebieten" abziehen würde, aber er Nein: 
Er ist auch nur eine Marionette!


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Es sind Wahlen...



Hm naja das Timing mag mal wieder passen, stimmt schon, aber der normale Mensch sollte doch zw. Bundes- und Landesebene unterscheiden können, wenn er richtig wählen geht und seine Kreuze nicht nur aus Gewohnheit an immer der gleichen Stelle macht oder sich eben von den Medien leiten lässt.. Ich hab da die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben..


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich würde ja nur zu gerne wissen, ob die Uni derzeit ein paar Anrufe aus der bayerischen Staatskanzlei bekommt, damit die Uni in der Guttenberg-Angelegenheit nichts / kaum etwas unternimmt... Denn wenn man sich mal ein paar Online-Artikel anschaut, sind die Vorwürfe gravierend und scheinbar korrekt. Ich bin gespannt, ob er gleich behandelt wird wie andere in dieser Situation oder ob er doch etwas "gleicher" ist als andere...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Schon krass was die Plagiatsverwürfe angeht, war gestern der Meinung, dass das wieder ein sinnloser Presseaufriss ist, wegen 3 Seiten bzw. 8 Stellen einer 350 umfassenden Arbeit gleich so ne Welle zu machen, klar die Bestnote sollte nur für fehlerfreie Arbeiten vergeben werden,



Plagiate sind kein Problem der Benotung und auch kein "Fehler". Man darf ja Zitate verwenden und bestehende Informationen zusammenzuführen kann sogar neue Erkenntnisse ergeben. Das Problem bei Plagiaten ist einfach die Moral:
Sie sind Betrug. Und das Guttenberg selbst die Einleitung geklaut hat, erscheint doch sehr fragwürdig. An keiner anderen Stelle einer Arbeit kann man so frei von der Leber wegschreiben und an keiner anderen Stelle sollte man so sehr auf den eigenen Gedankengang hinweisen. Da bringt man kein langes Zitat und "vergisst" dann, es als solches zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## doodlez (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

naja die machen wieder ma ne große Welle, die haben wohl nix zu tun, vorallem jetzt an der Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln, also wenns darum geht siehts bei den anderen Politikern auch nich besser aus


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Was heißt mal wieder große Welle machen? Das ist ein schlimmer Vorwurf. Außerdem wird er wohl auch eine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben haben, die hat er dann eventuell gebrochen...

das ist auch heftig:


> Ungeachtet dessen vermutet der CSU-Landesgruppenchef einen Angriff aus der „linken Szene“.
> [...]
> CSU-Landesgruppenchef Hans-Peter Friedrich sprach von einem „politisch motivierten Angriff von ganz Linksaußen“. Es gehe darum, einen erfolgreichen Politiker persönlich zu beschädigen, erklärte er. So bewege sich der „Enthüllungsprofessor“ Fischer-Lescano politisch zwischen der SPD und der Linken. Gemeinsam mit der ehemaligen hessischen SPD-Chefin Andrea Ypsilanti arbeite er im Institut Solidarische Moderne für ein geeintes linkes Lager.


Was hat das mit links oder rechts zu tun? Wenn Guttenberg sich falsch verhalten hat, dann ist es egal, ob der Entdecker links, Mitte oder rechts ist oder -ganz schlimm- sogar Ypsilanti politisch nahe steht.

Auch gut: Friedrich meint, dass es um die Schädigung einer Peson geht und was macht er? Er versucht, die Glaubwürdigkeit des Professors zu schädigen. Also ziemlich genau dasselbe.... Das sieht nach verzweifelten Versuchen aus, von der eigentlichen Sache abzulenken...


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Plagiate sind kein Problem der Benotung und auch kein "Fehler". Man darf ja Zitate verwenden und bestehende Informationen zusammenzuführen kann sogar neue Erkenntnisse ergeben. [...]



Für mich war es bei der ersten Meldung (8 Stellen) schon nur ein einfacher "Fehler", quasi ein Versäumnis, diese nicht mit Fußnoten und/oder Quellenangaben zu versehen, daher wäre selbst wenn es bei diesem kleinen Fall geblieben wäre die Bestnote nicht mehr wirklich gerechtfertigt gewesen. Wie gesagt was nun ans Licht kommt ins kein wirklich unter aller Sau. Selbst die Einleitung zu klauen ist fast schon lächerlich.
Und das Plagiate nur ein moralisches Problem darstellen ist ja zum Glück nicht so, ich denke ihm wird über kurz oder lang der Titel aberkannt werden, ob er sich da wieder erholen kann, wo die Opposition jetzt schon laut "Rücktritt" schreit, wird spannend, aber wäre nicht die erste Überraschung bei der Grinsebacke, ich hätte mir damals bei der Sache mit dem Luftangriff auch vorstellen können, dass man den Guten opfert, kam ja auch anders..

Und der "Angriff von Links" ist ja von der Sache her keine falsche Schlussfolgerung, wurde die Geschichte doch zuerst in einem eher linksorientierten Blatt veröffentlich, wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe. Dass das Ganze aber leider recht wenig mit der politischen Ausrichtung zu tun hat kann man ja im Eifer mal fix vergessen und einfach erstmal auf den Gegner schießen, bevor uns gar keine Ausreden einfallen, ist doch auch nichts Neues mehr.

Ob man nun anhand dieser Vergehen die gesamte Kompetenz in Frage stellen sollte lasse ich mal offen, wer weiß was manch anderer, ach so angesehene Politiker für Leichen in seinem Keller hat, wenn da alles ans Licht käme wäre der Bundestag wohl ganz fix zu mindestens 2/3 leer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Und das Plagiate nur ein moralisches Problem darstellen ist ja zum Glück nicht so, ich denke ihm wird über kurz oder lang der Titel aberkannt werden, ob er sich da wieder erholen kann, wo die Opposition jetzt schon laut "Rücktritt" schreit, wird spannend, aber wäre nicht die erste Überraschung bei der Grinsebacke,



Gerade weil die Opposition mal wieder Rücktritt schreit (kommen die eigentlich mal eine Woche ohne aus?), steigen imho seine Chancen. So lässt sich der akademische Betrug in der Öffentlichkeit als Schmutzkampagne darstellen - und das offensichtlich erfolgreich. Hab heute viele O-Töne von Leuten auf der Straße gesehen, die das auf eine Stufe mit Hausaufgabenabschreiben stellen 



> Und der "Angriff von Links" ist ja von der Sache her keine falsche Schlussfolgerung, wurde die Geschichte doch zuerst in einem eher linksorientierten Blatt veröffentlich,



Die SZ gilt als links?



> Ob man nun anhand dieser Vergehen die gesamte Kompetenz in Frage stellen sollte lasse ich mal offen



Zu seiner "Kompetenz" hab ich ja meine Meinung schon geschrieben 



> wer weiß was manch anderer, ach so angesehene Politiker für Leichen in seinem Keller hat, wenn da alles ans Licht käme wäre der Bundestag wohl ganz fix zu mindestens 2/3 leer.



Dieser oft geäußerte Satz geht wohl in Richtung Unterstellung und Vorverurteilung... Gerade weil es immer wieder einige Lügner gibt, wird auch von Politikern, bei denen es keinerlei Anzeichen für Ungereimtheiten gibt, unterstellt, sie wären genauso schlimm


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich hab das mit seinem Doktortitel überflogen (noch nicht alles genau gelesen, da man von deutscher Politik in den USA nichts mitbekommt, weil sie dort einfach nicht stattfindet), aber es ist schon ein starkes Stück, wenn der Eröffnungsbereich, der ja eigentlich von einem selbst stammen soll, eins zu eins von einem Artikel übernommen wurde und dann noch nicht mal per Fußnote erwähnt wird.


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die SZ gilt als links?


Die SZ meinte ich nicht, ich such bei Gelegenheit nochmal genau wo ich das gelesen habe..



> Dieser oft geäußerte Satz geht wohl in Richtung Unterstellung und Vorverurteilung... Gerade weil es immer wieder einige Lügner gibt, wird auch von Politikern, bei denen es keinerlei Anzeichen für Ungereimtheiten gibt, unterstellt, sie wären genauso schlimm


Sicherlich ist das eine Vorverurteilung, aber es kamen mit den Jahren so viele Dinge ans Licht, wo man sich schon fragen muss ob da bei den sog. Volksvertretern wirklich noch alles glatt läuft, da ist ein erschlichener Doktortitel fast noch harmlos wie ich finde, aber gut das würde abdriften, hast schon recht man sollte solche Dinge nicht verallgemeinern, aber man ertappt sich selbst recht fix dabei 

Die Meinung der Bevölkerung ist vl auch mit mangelnder Information zu begrünen, wer nur am Rande etwas mitbekommt zieht seine Schlüsse dann ohne die letzten Neuigkeiten dazu, ich habs ja anfangs auch für harmlos gehalten.. schlimmer finde ich dann Radiosendungen die auch heute Nachmittag noch Leute Auffordern anzurufen und zu erzählen wann sie mal gespickt oder sonstwas in Uni oder Schule gemacht haben, nachdem Motto haben wir doch alle schon getan, alles halb so wild.. Alles in allem also kein Wunder, dass solche O-Töne zusammen kommen.


€dit:
Okay hab da da irgendwas verhaspelt, veröffentlicht wurde zuerst wirklich nur in der SZ, der linksaußenvorwurf begründete sich auf die hier schon erwähnten Tätigkeiten beim "Instituts solidarische Moderne".

Schön fande ich die Idee hier noch:


> Guttenberg selbst sagt, er sei durchaus bereit, zu prüfen, ob bei über 1.200 Fußnoten und 475 Seiten "vereinzelt Fußnoten nicht oder nicht korrekt gesetzt sein sollten". Dies würde bei einer Neuauflage berücksichtigt werden.


Wenns damit für den Freiherrn von Copy&Paste zu Guttenberg getan ist, dann ists ja gut.. 

Da kommt der letzte Vergleich auf der Seite von Freitag doch wirklich recht passend.. und am Ende wirds so kommen, wie gesagt wir haben ja alle schonmal abgeschrieben..
Plagiat: Der Plagiator — Der Freitag


----------



## Icejester (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die SZ gilt als links?



Aber hallo!


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber hallo!



Definitiv!

Aber da Hr. von und zu Guttenberg so beliebt ist, muss ja von der Opossition Rücktritt gefordert werden. Im Vorverurlteien sind wir deutschen aber schonmal Spitzenklasse.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Die Vorwürfe scheinen sehr stichhaltig zu sein und woher sie anfangs gekommen sind und wem die Vorwürfe nützen (der Opposition), ist für die Sache an sich völlig egal. Kleinreden kann man das auch nicht, so wie es die CDUler und CSUler gerade tun. "Einzelne" Stellen scheinen es nämlich eben nicht zu sein, laut de.guttenplag.wikia.com sind möglicherweise 16% der Seiten betroffen. Und dass man versehentlich ganze Teile der Einleitung kopiert und nicht richtig deklariert, ist nach "jahrelanger mühevoller Kleinstarbeit" auch nicht anzunehmen... 

Dass er bei einer Doktorarbeit anscheinend keine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben musste, finde ich erstaunlich, ich dachte, das ist eine übliche Vorgehensweise. Und dass man nicht schon 2007 sowas wichtiges wie eine Doktorarbeit mit Plagiatsoftware untersucht, finde ich auch beachtlich. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob es schwierig wäre, mal ein paar Seiten der Doktorarbeit zu scannen und auf ein Knöpfchen zu drücken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Aha, zu Guttenberg lässt seinen Doktortitel ruhen, sagt aber, dass er keine Fehler gemacht hat und lässt die Entscheidung der Universität, ob er den Titel abgeben muss oder nicht und wir wissen ja alle, wie langsam derartige Mühlen arbeiten.
Er sitzt es wieder aus, wie sonst auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Mal gucken.
Heute Nachmittag hat er sich mit den Medien angelegt. Ohne deren gewohnte Unterstützung wird er es imho verdammt hart haben, da bleiben höchstens noch informelle Wege...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Er hat ja schnell eine Entschuldigung an die Reporter gesandt, allerdings hat er sich nicht entschuldigt, was die Arbeit angeht.
Auch finde ich seinen Ausdruck, dass er den Titel ruhen lässt und nach der Klärung mit der Universität den Titel dann wieder tragen wird, nicht sehr klug.
Er weiß also praktisch schon, dass sein Doktortitel bestätigt wird.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich hab's anders interpretiert: Er geht davon aus, dass er bei korrekter Untersuchung durch die Kommission seinen Doktortitel verlieren wird, denn die Vorwürfe werden immer schlimmer! (und ich hoffe sehr, dass er keine Sonderbehandlung bekommt!) Da er den Titel aber schon jetzt nicht mehr führt, kann er beim Aberkennen des Titels sagen: "Ich führe den Titel freiwillig schon seit Wochen/Monaten nicht mehr, also ändert sich für mich durch die Aberkennnung nichts, es ist alles halb so schlimm. Ich habe mich schon entschuldigt, ich führe meinen Titel nicht mehr, ich bleibe."

Dass er den Titel freiwillig zurzeit nicht mehr führt, war die einzige Möglichkeit, dass er unter Umständen sein Amt behalten kann. Aber auch nur vielleicht. Zumindest hat er etwas Zeit gewonnen. 

Aber ich vermute, dass er demnächst aufgeben wird, weil der Druck irgendwann zu groß wird. Jeden Tag wird was neues rauskommen, die Opposition kann jeden Tag eine Nummer härter werden, genauso die Medien, und das Internet liefert ständig neue Witze und brisante Stellen aus seiner Doktorarbeit. Die Guttenberg-Witze sind übrigens teilweise echt gut, siehe: Meedia: Doktorspiele: Das Web lacht über Guttenberg Allein die Guttenberg-Tastatur


----------



## NCphalon (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Interessant zu sehen, wie langweilig es der Opposition zu sein scheint, nix zu tun außer diesen Heckmeck zu veranstalten. Hab das gefühl es wird zwanghaft versucht, keine beliebten Politiker aufkommen zu lassen, jetz schwimmt Guttenberg ma oben un dann wird er wieder runtergezogen. Ein Wunder dass es hier nochnet zugeht wie in Ägypten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass die Opposition keinen "Kopf" hat, alle Personen sind austauschbar, niemand ist da, der Charakter hat.

Sent from my Dr. Plagiat using String+V


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute, dass er demnächst aufgeben wird, weil der Druck irgendwann zu groß wird.



Hat er das gemacht, als rauskam, dass andere seinen Job als Finanzminister gemacht haben?
Hat er das gemacht, als rauskam, dass er keine Ahnung hat, was in seiner Bundeswehr angeht?
Noch ein zwei mal durch die Welt fliegen und dann ist vielleicht auch das wieder vorbei...



NCphalon schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen, wie langweilig es der Opposition zu sein scheint, nix zu tun außer diesen Heckmeck zu veranstalten.



Was sollten sie auch machen? Es ist nicht wirklich, so als habe die Regierung irgend etwas in Richtung gesetzlicher Regelungen geliefert. Natürlich könnte man zum 100ten Mal daran erinnern, dass es da mal versprechen gab, die Finanzwirtschaft unter Kontrolle bringen, dass es mal versprechen gab, die CO2 Emissionen zu reduzieren, dass "mehr Arbeitsplätze" eigentlich nicht "mehr 1€ Jobs und HartzIV-Zuschießer" bedeuten sollte,...
Aber irgendwann hat man vermutlich selbst als Oppositionspolitiker genug davon, Endloswiedergabe zu spielen.



> Hab das gefühl es wird zwanghaft versucht, keine beliebten Politiker aufkommen zu lassen,



Man kanns Politikern zumindest schwer machen, beliebt zu sein - denn dass Politiker höchste Beliebtheit genießen, die entweder nichts oder nichts gutes gemacht haben, dass ist schon ein bißchen befremdlich. Bei z.B. Schäuble oder Brüderle könnte ich ja noch verstehen, wenn sie Fans haben. Deren Politik muss man zwar nicht mögen, aber sie machen wenigstens welche. Aber Guttenberg? (oder Merkel?) Fürs in-die-Kamera-Grinsen haben wir doch schon die ganzen Fernseh-D-Promis.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat er das gemacht, als rauskam, dass andere seinen Job als Finanzminister [Korrektur: Wirtschaftsminister] gemacht haben?


Ergänzend: Guttenberg wurde zum Wirtschaftsminister ernannt und man wusste nicht warum, denn er hatte ja keine Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet. Er hat das dann u.a. damit begründet, dass er ja ein Familienunternehmen geleitet hat... Ja, ein Unternehmen, das nur das Geld seiner Familie verwaltet, 3 Beschäftigte und 25000 Euro Jahresumsatz hat... Da war wohl sogar sein Vorgänger, der Müllermeister, fachlich besser auf den Job vorbereitet.


Klar, kampflos gibt er nicht auf. Sein lustiges kleines Hobby "Politik" will er unbedingt weitermachen... Aber die Anschuldigungen sind halt heftig und schlagen so hohe Wellen wie noch nie und er kann die Verwantwortung nicht auf andere abschieben. "Ja sorry, mein Ghostwriter hat geschludert" 

Wobei es ja nicht bedeutet, dass er nach einem Rücktritt automatisch für immer weg wäre... Man könnte ihn erst mal auf ein politisches Abstellgleis schieben, ins Europaparlament oder in die parteinahe Stiftung zum Beispiel.... falls er den Doktortitel verliert, könnte er vielleicht versuchen, ihn in dieser Zeit wieder zu erlangen.... sodass er in ein paar Jahren nach seinem Rücktritt wieder von den Plakaten lachen könnte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Nur weil einer Zurück tritt, ist er sowieso noch lange nicht weg.
Ich denke da nur an Oskar Lafontaine, der unter Gerd zurück getreten und dann ganz rausgetreten ist.
Plötzlich war er wieder da. 

Und bei anderen Politikern prallt sowas auch meist ab, Merkel hat Teflon, zu Guttenberg eine Nanoversiegelung.


----------



## Woohoo (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

"K.-T. zu Guttenberg hat gar keine Doktorarbeit geschrieben, sondern nur einen doktorarbeitähnlichen Text."  [Quelle: Titanic]

Wäre er mal nicht in die Politik gegangen, dann hätte er seinen Titel noch. Vielleicht ärgert er sich jetzt über den Schritt. Wenn er ihn wirklich verliert.
Haben die Zuständigen damals die Arbeit aber auch nicht gut geprüft, wenn wirklich soviele Quellenangaben fehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> "K.-T. zu Guttenberg hat gar keine Doktorarbeit geschrieben, sondern nur einen doktorarbeitähnlichen Text."




Vielleicht sinds aber auch nur dissertationsähnliche Zustände.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur weil einer Zurück tritt, ist er sowieso noch lange nicht weg.
> Ich denke da nur an Oskar Lafontaine, der unter Gerd zurück getreten und dann ganz rausgetreten ist.
> Plötzlich war er wieder da.
> 
> Und bei anderen Politikern prallt sowas auch meist ab, Merkel hat Teflon, zu Guttenberg eine Nanoversiegelung.


Gysi, Seehofer, Schäuble, Özdemir, etc. Es gibt schon viele Comebacks zurückgetretener Politiker, das stimmt.

Aber wieso so viele noch hinter Guttenberg stehen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Hier werden z.B. Münchener nach Guttenberg befragt und alle finden die Sache nicht so schlimm, er soll als Minister nicht zurücktreten. Der eine Mann sagt, es geht nicht um seine Doktorarbeit, es geht eher um den Charakter und andere Dinge. Ein anderer sagt, die Doktorarbeit ist nicht so wichtig, es geht viel mehr um seine Glaubwürdigkeit....  Da konnte ich nicht mehr... Der Guttenberg hat höchstwahrscheinlich sein Ehrenwort gebrochen (die ehrenwörtliche Erklärung am Ende der Doktorarbeit), wenn die Vorwürfe stimmen! Wie kann man da nur sagen, dass der Charakter von ihm so toll ist und dass er immer noch so glaubwürdig ist, wenn er vermutlich sein Ehrenwort nicht eingehalten hat?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Na ja, Leute in München fragen ist auch irgendwie unlogisch, da kannst du auch FDPler fragen, wie sie Westerwelle finden. 
Frag mal Leute im Ruhrgebiet, Hamburg oder Berlin, dann sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus und trotzdem, traurig, dass die Leute keine Ahnung haben, um was es eigentlich geht.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Hier gibt's eine größere Umfrage:
Plagiataffäre: Deutsche wollen Guttenberg behalten - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Die Zustimmung für zu Guttenberg ist erstaunlich hoch.

Sehr geil:


> Plagiataffäre hin oder her: Laut FOCUS-Umfrage lehnen die Deutschen mehrheitlich einen Rücktritt von Bundesverteidigungsminister Guttenberg ab. *Experten glauben, der Minister könne sogar politisch gestärkt aus der Affäre hervorgehen.*


Wenn das gebrochene Ehrenwort einen Politiker politisch stärkt, dann verstehe ich dieses Land wieder ein Stückchen weniger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ergänzend: Guttenberg wurde zum Wirtschaftsminister ernannt und man wusste nicht warum, denn er hatte ja keine Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet.



Das haben wenige. Aber niemand anders hat dass danach so offensichtlich gezeigt. (Warum ich "Finanzminister" geschrieben habe, ist mir übrigens schleierhaft. Gedacht habe ich jedenfalls "Wirtschaftsminister"  )



> Wobei es ja nicht bedeutet, dass er nach einem Rücktritt automatisch für immer weg wäre... Man könnte ihn erst mal auf ein politisches Abstellgleis schieben, ins Europaparlament oder in die parteinahe Stiftung zum Beispiel.... falls er den Doktortitel verliert, könnte er vielleicht versuchen, ihn in dieser Zeit wieder zu erlangen.... sodass er in ein paar Jahren nach seinem Rücktritt wieder von den Plakaten lachen könnte...



Ausm Europaparlament ist bislang kaum jemand zurückgekehrt




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur weil einer Zurück tritt, ist er sowieso noch lange nicht weg.
> Ich denke da nur an Oskar Lafontaine, der unter Gerd zurück getreten und dann ganz rausgetreten ist.
> Plötzlich war er wieder da.



Der ist aber aus Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit der restlichen SPD-Spitze gegangen - nicht weil er keine Lust mehr auf Politik hatte, oder weil er es sich mit den Wählern verscherzt hätte.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, Leute in München fragen ist auch irgendwie unlogisch, da kannst du auch FDPler fragen, wie sie Westerwelle finden.
> Frag mal Leute im Ruhrgebiet, Hamburg oder Berlin, dann sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus und trotzdem, traurig, dass die Leute keine Ahnung haben, um was es eigentlich geht.



München ist eine der union-feindlichsten Regionen südlich des Mains (was nicht viel heißt, aber immerhin) und leider kann man genau die gleichen O-Töne auch in norddeutschen Radiosendern hören.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Wenn das gebrochene Ehrenwort einen Politiker politisch stärkt, dann verstehe ich dieses Land wieder ein Stückchen weniger.



Ich hab langsam aber sicher den Eindruck, dass der Typ ein Medienkonstrukt ist. Alle möglichen Sender sind sofort auf einen Hausaufgabenvergleich und andere Verharmlosungen angesprungen, fast alle sprechen weiterhin von "...vorwürfen", wo sonst jeder verurteilt und abgestraft ist, bevor überhaupt jemand Anklage erhebt, Kritik an seinen Kritikern hat fast genauso viel Sendezeit...
Mir ist nur Schleierhaft, womit sich der Typ diese Sonderbehandlung verdient.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



> Ausm Europaparlament ist bislang kaum jemand zurückgekehrt


Zugegeben, mir fällt spontan nur Özdemir ein, aber es sollte ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein. 
Guttenberg ist grundsätzlich jung genug, um 5-10 Jahre in der Versenkung zu verschwinden, um dann wiederaufzuerstehen.



> Ich hab langsam aber sicher den Eindruck, dass der Typ ein Medienkonstrukt ist. Alle möglichen Sender sind sofort auf einen Hausaufgabenvergleich und andere Verharmlosungen angesprungen, fast alle sprechen weiterhin von "...vorwürfen", wo sonst jeder verurteilt und abgestraft ist, bevor überhaupt jemand Anklage erhebt, Kritik an seinen Kritikern hat fast genauso viel Sendezeit...
> Mir ist nur Schleierhaft, womit sich der Typ diese Sonderbehandlung verdient.


Oh ja, ich kann's bald nicht mehr hören, diese Verharmlosungen à la "Jeder hat doch mal in der Schule abgeschrieben". Oder "Da wurden nur 20 Zitate nicht korrekt angegeben, das sind Formalien". Wenn ich mir nur mal ausmale, was die Promotion für ein Aufwand sein muss, dann würde ich als ehrlicher Doktorand oder Promovierter wohl vor Wut platzen, wenn ich sowas hören müsste...

Sehr interessante Vorwürfe (ich sag jetzt mal Vorwürfe ) sind übrigens folgende:
1. Der Verfasser der Arbeit hat Tippfehler aus den Quellen übernommen....
2. Andererseits hat er bei den Copy-and-Paste-Absätzen auch mal eine Jahreszahl angepasst.
3. Einmal wurde ein Hinweis auf den Originalautor gelöscht. 

Wenn das stimmt, würde das doch drei Sachen zeigen: 
1. dass kopiert wurde 
2. dass es bewusst gemacht wurde (und nicht versehentlich, denn man hat mit den kopierten Absätzen gearbeitet)
3. dass es vertuscht werden sollte

Wobei das Kopieren nicht alles ist, es gibt ja viele unterschiedliche Vorwürfe. Während Guttenbergs Opa ein Buch über's richtige Fußnotensetzen geschrieben hat, hat sein Enkel wohl ein Buch als krasses Negativbeispiel produziert, woran man sehen kann, was man alles nicht tun sollte...

Jetzt kann nur noch die Uni den Guttenberg mit einer liebevollen Sonderbehandlung retten (z.B. indem man nur ausgewählte Vorwürfe untersucht und ihm gnädigerweise den Titel lässt)... Es geht btw um die Uni, die diese Doktorarbeit vor 4 Jahren mit der Bestnote durchgewunken hat... Und die sich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, die erste Seite der Einleitung einzuscannen und auf ein Knöpfchen zu drücken.... Für den ganzen akademischen Betrieb kann man nur hoffen, dass es keinen Promi-, Politiker- und Adelsbonus gibt, das würde Deutschland der Bananenrepublik ein Stück näher bringen.  Wenn man nicht mal mehr dem wissenschaftlichen Betrieb vertrauen könnte, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der ist aber aus Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit der restlichen SPD-Spitze gegangen - nicht weil er keine Lust mehr auf Politik hatte, oder weil er es sich mit den Wählern verscherzt hätte.



Mir ging es eigentlich auch nur darum, dass er komplett verschwunden war und am Ende wieder Oberwasser hatte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> München ist eine der union-feindlichsten Regionen südlich des Mains (was nicht viel heißt, aber immerhin) und leider kann man genau die gleichen O-Töne auch in norddeutschen Radiosendern hören.



Komische Umfragen, wenn ich mit Leuten rede, die ich kenne (also heute, drei Stück ), dann kommt zu Guttenberg absolut nicht gut weg. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass diese Leute ein anderes Verhältnis zur Wahrheit haben als der "gemeine" Wähler.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam aber sicher den Eindruck, dass der Typ ein Medienkonstrukt ist. Alle möglichen Sender sind sofort auf einen Hausaufgabenvergleich und andere Verharmlosungen angesprungen, fast alle sprechen weiterhin von "...vorwürfen", wo sonst jeder verurteilt und abgestraft ist, bevor überhaupt jemand Anklage erhebt, Kritik an seinen Kritikern hat fast genauso viel Sendezeit...
> Mir ist nur Schleierhaft, womit sich der Typ diese Sonderbehandlung verdient.



Finde ich auch, irgendwie bauen die Medien ihn zu einer Galionsfigur auf, einfach deshalb, weil sonst keiner da ist und Merkel schon immer zu langweilig war.
Daher halten sie an ihm fest, denn wenn er weg ist, ist wieder niemand da und wer weiß, wann und wo man den nächsten hochpushen kann.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Jetzt kann nur noch die Uni den Guttenberg mit einer liebevollen Sonderbehandlung retten (z.B. indem man nur ausgewählte Vorwürfe untersucht und ihm gnädigerweise den Titel lässt)... Es geht btw um die Uni, die diese Doktorarbeit vor 4 Jahren mit der Bestnote durchgewunken hat... Und die sich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, die erste Seite der Einleitung einzuscannen und auf ein Knöpfchen zu drücken.... Für den ganzen akademischen Betrieb kann man nur hoffen, dass es keinen Promi-, Politiker- und Adelsbonus gibt, das würde Deutschland der Bananenrepublik ein Stück näher bringen.  Wenn man nicht mal mehr dem wissenschaftlichen Betrieb vertrauen könnte, dann gute Nacht...



Leider hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Uni irgendwie schon eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, denn immerhin hat sie seine Arbeit so durchgewunken. Stellt sich heraus, dass er nicht der einzige war, dann brennt die Luft in Bayreuth.
Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Uni ist Geschichte und das wird sie nicht zulassen, da wird lieber was unterm Teppich gekehrt und gemauert, wo es nur geht.
Abwarten, würde ich sagen.


Edit:
Jetzt gibts neue Anschuldigungen gegen zu Guttenberg.
Er soll den wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages genutzt und eine dort geschriebene Arbeit fast komplett in seine Dissertation eingebracht haben. KLICK

Bestätigt sich das, wäre es nicht nur Betrug, sondern auch noch Amtsmissbrauch und dann müsste er auch sein Mandat abgeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, irgendwie bauen die Medien ihn zu einer Galionsfigur auf, einfach deshalb, weil sonst keiner da ist und Merkel schon immer zu langweilig war.
> Daher halten sie an ihm fest, denn wenn er weg ist, ist wieder niemand da und wer weiß, wann und wo man den nächsten hochpushen kann.



Hängt immer davon ab, welche Figur man beabsichtigt. Aalglatte Grinsebacke kann Guttenberg natürlich super, aber für Terminator 5 ist er eher ungeeignet  (Merkel aber auch. Westerwelle sowieso. Gysi ist sowieso der gebohren Sidekick, Gabriel der geborene Fettfleck. Hmm - Künast könnte man sich noch vorstellen, wie sie das Bowiemesser ins Rednerpult rammt und verkündet, dass Probleme jetzt gelöst statt debattiert werden  )



> Leider hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Uni irgendwie schon eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, denn immerhin hat sie seine Arbeit so durchgewunken. Stellt sich heraus, dass er nicht der einzige war, dann brennt die Luft in Bayreuth.
> Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Uni ist Geschichte und das wird sie nicht zulassen, da wird lieber was unterm Teppich gekehrt und gemauert, wo es nur geht.
> Abwarten, würde ich sagen.



Es gibt in Bayreuth 193 Professoren, die vermutlich sehr wenig Verständniss dafür haben, dass ihre ganze Uni und damit auch ihre Abteilung wegen den Versäumnissen von Prof No.194 an Ansehen verliert. Man wird sicherlich versuchen, den Medienrummel klein zu halten - aber eben gerade wegen der Glaubwürdigkeit der Uni sollte man als erstes versuchen, es als Fehler eines einzelnen darzustellen.



> Edit:
> Jetzt gibts neue Anschuldigungen gegen zu Guttenberg.
> Er soll den wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages genutzt und eine dort geschriebene Arbeit fast komplett in seine Dissertation eingebracht haben. KLICK
> 
> Bestätigt sich das, wäre es nicht nur Betrug, sondern auch noch Amtsmissbrauch und dann müsste er auch sein Mandat abgeben.



Da nutzt er einmal interne Kompetenzen, anstatt Dritten Steuergelder in die Tasche zu stecken - und die Leute meckern immer noch


----------



## Icejester (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [...] traurig, dass die Leute keine Ahnung haben, um was es eigentlich geht.



Wohl wahr. Ein rechtmäßig oder unrechtmäßig geführter Doktortitel geht nur den Inhaber, die verleihende Universtität und die akademische Welt im allgemeinen etwas an. Für alles andere spielt das nicht die geringste Rolle. Insofern sind mir auch sämtliche Rücktrittsforderungen hochgradig unverständlich. Für seine Amtsführung spielt sein Titel nämlich nicht die geringste Rolle. Da sollten tatsächlich nur Taten im und in Bezug auf das Amt zählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ehrlichkeit und Gesetzestreue haben sehr wohl etwas mit dem Amt eines Ministers zu tun.
(Abgesehen davon qualifizieren ihn seine Taten im und ums Amt auch nicht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wohl wahr. Ein rechtmäßig oder unrechtmäßig geführter Doktortitel geht nur den Inhaber, die verleihende Universtität und die akademische Welt im allgemeinen etwas an. Für alles andere spielt das nicht die geringste Rolle. Insofern sind mir auch sämtliche Rücktrittsforderungen hochgradig unverständlich. Für seine Amtsführung spielt sein Titel nämlich nicht die geringste Rolle. Da sollten tatsächlich nur Taten im und in Bezug auf das Amt zählen.



Es geht aber um Glaubwürdigkeit und wenn er mit Betrug zu seinem Doktortitel gekommen ist, dann ist er als Politiker in einer wichtigen Position nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Peinlich, wie ausgerechnet konservative Wähler und Politiker ein vermutlich gebrochenes Ehrenwort kleinreden wollen. Plötzlich spielen Werte wie Anstand und Ehrlichkeit keine Rolle mehr für einen Politiker, nur weil man zufällig Fan/Freund dieses Politikers ist. 

Es geht nicht nur um eine Handvoll Formalfehler, um ein paar vergessene Gänsefüsschen, so wie es Dobrindt & Co. versuchen kleinzureden...


> CSU-Generalsekretär Alexander Dobrindt kommentierte die Kritik an Guttenberg mit den Worten: „Deutschland hat eine geistvollere Opposition verdient als SPD und Grüne, die sich mit dem Abzählen von Fußnoten und Anführungszeichen in juristischen Dissertationen abmühen.“


Fremdschäm-Alarm!


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Seinen Doktortitel hat er ja vorübergehend abgelegt. Auch auf seiner Homepage wurde dieser innerhalb von Minuten gelöscht. Das ist ja schonmal ein Anfang. Und die Kanzlerin steht ja ebenfalls hinter ihm, was ja auch was heißt. Die Medien und die Außenwelt sollten sich da jetzt meiner Meinung nach raushalten und das ganze nicht noch mehr hypen. Wir werden das Ergebnis erfahren. Das reicht für meine Begriffe voll aus. Es muss jetzt nicht über jeden einzelnen Plagiatvorwurf und jede einzelne neu entdeckte Stelle, die nicht mit Fußnote bzw. Quelle belegt ist berichtet werden.

Was ich mich aber exakt in diesem Moment frage ist folgendes: Warum hat das niemand früher gemerkt? Er hat seinen Doktortitel vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mit Bestnote bestanden. Jede Diplom-, Bachelor-, Master- und Doktorarbeit, selbst die Referate an der normalen Schule werden vorher eingehend geprüft. Warum wurde das bei der Prüfung durch die Professoren nicht bemerkt? Das ist mir ein Rätsel und für mich ein Fehler der betreffenden Universität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Und die Kanzlerin steht ja ebenfalls hinter ihm, was ja auch was heißt.



Das heißt gar nichts, das ist doch nur logisch, sie kann ja nicht gegen ihn sein, denn dann wäre er schon lange weg. 



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber exakt in diesem Moment frage ist folgendes: Warum hat das niemand früher gemerkt? Er hat seinen Doktortitel vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mit Bestnote bestanden. Jede Diplom-, Bachelor-, Master- und Doktorarbeit, selbst die Referate an der normalen Schule werden vorher eingehend geprüft. Warum wurde das bei der Prüfung durch die Professoren nicht bemerkt? Das ist mir ein Rätsel und für mich ein Fehler der betreffenden Universität.



Das frage ich mich auch, die Dissertation meiner Frau wurde ein halbes Jahr lang durchgeknetet, ehe sie ihren Doktortitel bekam.
Schein also, dass der Freiherr doch etwas mehr Einfluss auf die Uni Bayreuth hatte als viele annehmen.


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das heißt gar nichts, das ist doch nur logisch, sie kann ja nicht gegen ihn sein, denn dann wäre er schon lange weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Er wäre schon weg, wenn Frau Merkel nicht hinter ihm wäre.
Das Argument, von wegen dass er mehr Einfluss nehmen konnte klingt für mich ebenfalls nicht unlogisch. Käme dann ja quasi der Bestechung gleich; in diesem Fall hätten sich in meinen Augen "beide Seiten", sowohl die Profs als auch der Herr zu Guttenberg, keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Daher kann die Uni auch nicht so aktiv dahinter her sein, dass das aufgeklärt wird, denn dann würden sie sich selbst belasten und am Ende müssen mehrere Doktorarbeiten neu begutachtet werden.
Also kehrt mal alles unter einem großen Teppich oder sitzt es aus, was zu Guttenberg am Besten kann.
Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann er als Kapitän auf der Gorch Fock anheuern, der Posten ist gerade frei geworden.


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher kann die Uni auch nicht so aktiv dahinter her sein, dass das aufgeklärt wird, denn dann würden sie sich selbst belasten und am Ende müssen mehrere Doktorarbeiten neu begutachtet werden.
> Also kehrt mal alles unter einem großen Teppich oder sitzt es aus, was zu Guttenberg am Besten kann.
> Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann er als Kapitän auf der Gorch Fock anheuern, der Posten ist gerade frei geworden.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass, wenn irgendwas an dem Mehreinfluss dran sein sollte, dann eine weitere größere Welle losbricht.
Stimmt, der Posten ist gerade frei geworden. 
Ich glaube aber ernsthaft nicht daran, dass dieses Schiff nochmal zum Einsatz kommt. Das sollen sie endlich ins Museum stellen. Es gibt effektivere Methoden, die Marineanfänger anzulernen, als das Deck eines alten Schiffs zu schrubben. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Das Schiff ist ebenso ein Relikt des kalten Krieges wie "Wetten, dass". 
Aber scheinbar will die Bundesmarine weiterhin daran festhalten, auch wenn das, wie du schon sagt, nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Die Marine hat andere Sachen zu meistern.


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Schiff ist ebenso ein Relikt des kalten Krieges wie "Wetten, dass".
> Aber scheinbar will die Bundesmarine weiterhin daran festhalten, auch wenn das, wie du schon sagt, nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Die Marine hat andere Sachen zu meistern.


Eben. Eines der größten Sorgenkinder der deutschen Marine ist wohl gerade die Region bei Somalia, wo noch einige Schiffe von Piraten festgesetzt sind. Da unten spielt die Musik, auch wenn da nicht so viel von in den Medien kommt. Und nicht auf diesem alten Schiff.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Somalia ist aber ein Auftrag und kein Krieg gegen Piraten.
Die Deutschen sind ja nicht da um Piratenschiffe zu versenken und wenn man bedenkt, wie groß das Gebiet ist, dann können sie einfach nicht alles überwachen und die Piraten sind ja auch nicht blöd, die kapern halt die Schiffe, die nicht in Reichweite eines Kriegsschiffes sind.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Und die kapern wohl gerne deutsche Schiffe und keine südkoreanische, die gehen mit den Piraten nicht so nett um und zahlen wohl auch nicht. 

Warum die Diss. so schlecht begutachtet wurde ist mir auch schleierhaft. Erlebt Bayreuth bald einen Ansturm an Studenten. 

Die Sache mit dem wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages erklärt vielleicht auch die sehr unterschiedlichen Schreibstile in der Arbeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages erklärt vielleicht auch die sehr unterschiedlichen Schreibstile in der Arbeit.



Die Sache sehe ich schon als sehr starkes Stück an. Da lässt der Herr zu Guttenberg andere Leute recherchieren und er kopiert die Ergebnisse dann in seine Arbeite und dann alles noch im Auftrag von ihm als MdB eingeleitet.

In den USA würde jetzt ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren anlaufen. 

Aber jetzt fangen sie an zu graben, mal gucken, was als nächstens kommt. Zu Guttenberg nur adoptiert?


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Zu geizig für einen ordentlichen Ghostwriter? Frag doch den wiss. Dienst des BT!  
Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie er da wieder rauskommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Na ja, wenn auf der Dissertation "Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg + ein Ghostwriter" steht, macht sich das nicht so gut und ist zu offensichtlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Seinen Doktortitel hat er ja vorübergehend abgelegt. Auch auf seiner Homepage wurde dieser innerhalb von Minuten gelöscht. Das ist ja schonmal ein Anfang.



Würdest du es als Anfang bezeichnen, wenn ein Dieb das geklaute Auto vorerst in der Garage stehen lässt und nicht mehr damit herumfährt?
Wir reden hier vermutlich von Meineid, Amtsmissbrauch und Betrug.



> Und die Kanzlerin steht ja ebenfalls hinter ihm, was ja auch was heißt.



Was genau heißt das?



> Die Medien und die Außenwelt sollten sich da jetzt meiner Meinung nach raushalten und das ganze nicht noch mehr hypen. Wir werden das Ergebnis erfahren. Das reicht für meine Begriffe voll aus. Es muss jetzt nicht über jeden einzelnen Plagiatvorwurf und jede einzelne neu entdeckte Stelle, die nicht mit Fußnote bzw. Quelle belegt ist berichtet werden.



Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich ein Freund von Hypes wäre - aber ich erlaube mir zu fragen, warum ausgerechnet in diesem Fall geschwiegen werden soll?



> Was ich mich aber exakt in diesem Moment frage ist folgendes: Warum hat das niemand früher gemerkt? Er hat seinen Doktortitel vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mit Bestnote bestanden. Jede Diplom-, Bachelor-, Master- und Doktorarbeit, selbst die Referate an der normalen Schule werden vorher eingehend geprüft. Warum wurde das bei der Prüfung durch die Professoren nicht bemerkt? Das ist mir ein Rätsel und für mich ein Fehler der betreffenden Universität.



Also bei uns an der Uni werden nur Doktorarbeiten routinemäßig durch entsprechende Software gejagt. Diplom/Master und Bachelor werden afaik höchstens stichprobenartig geprüft und normale Schulen besitzen entsprechende Software nicht mal. Da tippt der Lehrer vielleicht zwei Zeilen in Google, um eine eine vollständige Kopie von gängigen Seiten auszuschließen - aber ein komplettes Buch prüft man so nicht.
Aber selbst wenn man prüft, würde ich es für möglich halten, dass diese Stelen unerkannt geblieben wären. Zumindest die größer publik gewordenen Stellen hat er ja nicht aus wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten abgeschrieben, sondern von Webseiten, Printartikeln und Regierungsinternen Quellen - sowas ist ggf. gar nicht erfasst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Schiff ist ebenso ein Relikt des kalten Krieges wie "Wetten, dass".



Das Konzept "Segelschulschiff" ist ein Relikt der Kaiserzeit und die Baupläne der aktuellen Gorch Fock ein Relikt der Zwischenkriegszeit. Das ganze ist somit eher eine Frage von Tradition und Prinzipien, denn von Sinn. Teile eines Lenkwaffenzerstörer zu bedienen kann und soll man da nicht lernen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sind ja nicht da um Piratenschiffe zu versenken und wenn man bedenkt, wie groß das Gebiet ist, dann können sie einfach nicht alles überwachen und die Piraten sind ja auch nicht blöd, die kapern halt die Schiffe, die nicht in Reichweite eines Kriegsschiffes sind.



Die Piraten haben kein Radar und die Marine hat Hubschrauber. Es solle ein leichtes sein, "aus dem nichts" aufzutauchen. Das Problem der großen Fläche bleibt natürlich. Man könnte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass Deutschland vor 4 Jahren 430 Millionen € in Drohnen großer Reichweite investiert hat, die auf einem seit fast 10 Jahren (nach 3 jähriger Prototypenphase) im Einsatz befindlichen US-Modell basieren.
Aber natürlich ist sowas in der Spezial-super-extra-Bundeswehr-Edition nicht einsatzbereit, bevor es veraltet und obsolet ist...
(Gruß ans Verteidigungsministerium)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn auf der Dissertation "Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg + ein Ghostwriter" steht, macht sich das nicht so gut und ist zu offensichtlich.



Mensch, Ghostwriter heißen doch so, weil sie nicht draufstehen. Aber solangsam frage ich mich echt, ob er nicht wirklich einen hatte. Wenn die aktuelle Liste so weiter geht, dann hat er vermutlich >20% seiner Arbeit geklaut. So blöd, dass er denkt, das bliebe unbemerkt, kann jemand, der soviel erreicht hat, eigentlich gar nicht sein. Bleiben zwei Optionen:
1. Jemand anders war so blöd und hat seinem Auftragsgeber verheimlicht, dass er nicht der einzige Betrüger ist
2. Er war sich aus anderen Gründen sicher, dass die Fehler es ohne Beanstandung durch die Prüfung passen.
Da ich zwar Fan, aber nicht Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien bin und der versammelten Prüferrunde keine Bestechlichkeit unterstellen möchte, klingt 1. für mich am rationalsten: Der vielbeschäftigte Familienvater (wie peinlich kann man sich eigentlich rausreden?) hat die eigentliche Ausarbeitung des Textes outgesourced und der Ghostwriter hat sich seinerzeit auch nur soviel Arbeit gemacht, wie unbedingt nötig.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Die Gedanken der Guttenberg-Fans:


> "Eine 'Summa cum laude'-Doktorarbeit wird noch lange nicht zum Plagiat, wenn ein paar Fußnoten fehlen."


Nach dem Motto: Wenn man es nur oft genug wiederholt, glauben es die Leute vielleicht. Als ob es um "ein paar Fußnoten" ginge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mensch, Ghostwriter heißen doch so, weil sie nicht draufstehen.



Ich hätte statt des Ghostwriters auch einen Namen hinschreiben können, so wie bei den Bohlen Büchern, denn Dieter hat die ja auch nicht alleine geschrieben, aber da ich den zweiten Autor nicht kenne, hab ich ihn halt mal "Ghostwriter" genannt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der vielbeschäftigte Familienvater (wie peinlich kann man sich eigentlich rausreden?) hat die eigentliche Ausarbeitung des Textes outgesourced und der Ghostwriter hat sich seinerzeit auch nur soviel Arbeit gemacht, wie unbedingt nötig.



Ich denke mal, dass es nicht ein Autor war, der geholfen hat, sondern viel, viel mehr. Zu Guttenberg hat dann die Texte zusammengetragen und so übernommen, weil er ja als vielbeschäftigter Familienvater, Großgrundbesitzer und Abgeordneter nicht die massige Zeit hat.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Wie immer bei der "heute show" ist der Humor teilweise etwas plump aber teilweise auch ziemlich genial:

"Guttenberg hat Ehrenwort gegeben" - ZDFspezial - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Hab ich auch gesehen, war wie immer sehr geil. Derzeit mein Favorit, was Comedysendungen angeht. 
Wenn ich mir den Mario Barth Müll angucke... 

Aber vergleichbar ist das ja schon fast mit Uwe Barschel, der auch sein Ehrenwort gegeben hatte und dann überführt wurde.


----------



## acc (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber exakt in diesem Moment frage ist folgendes: Warum hat das niemand früher gemerkt? Er hat seinen Doktortitel vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mit Bestnote bestanden. Jede Diplom-, Bachelor-, Master- und Doktorarbeit, selbst die Referate an der normalen Schule werden vorher eingehend geprüft. Warum wurde das bei der Prüfung durch die Professoren nicht bemerkt? Das ist mir ein Rätsel und für mich ein Fehler der betreffenden Universität.



weils von denen keiner merken wollte . die uni bayreuth ist ja auch in den skandal um die gekauften doktorarbeiten verwickelt, der 2009 ans licht gekommen ist. bayern ist eben das land der amigos, wenn der herr abgeordnete mit adligen vorfahren und csu-parteibuch einen doktortitel haben will, wird jeder scheiss durchgewunken, natürlich mit topnote.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Unglaubliche Versuche die Sache klein zu reden gerade bei Anne Will. "K.-T. G. hat nie Wert gelegt auf seinen Titel. Nie damit angegeben. Hat ihn auch nicht gebraucht für sein Amt." 
Als ob das ein Argument für die Erstellung eines Plagiat ist. 


Go Herr Lauterbach. 
Der Mann der das Fliegetragen knallhart durchzieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Monika Hohlmeier sagt ja auch, dass es nur eine Hetzkampagne ist und dass eh alles nicht wild ist, wenn man mal ein paar Fußnoten vergisst.


----------



## Skaos (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Scheinbar ist das Aussitzen nicht (mehr) die einzige Option die erwogen wird..
Plagiatsaffre - Guttenberg erwgt offenbar Rcktritt - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Mal ein ganz neues Argument der Guttenberg-Freunde:
Es gehe bei den Vorwürfen nur "um Fußnoten und nicht um Politik" 

Ich denke, man spielt hier mit der Unwissenheit derjenigen Bürger, die nicht studiert haben. Denn die wissen wahrscheinlich gar nicht, wie wichtig beim wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten Fußnoten und andere Formalia sind und wie schlimm hier Formfehler, Plagiate & Co. sind. 

Deshalb auch die vielen unsinnigen Vergleiche à la "Wer hat nicht auch mal in der Schule gespickt?". Scheinbar denkt genau so ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung, weil viele es nicht besser wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Deshalb auch die vielen unsinnigen Vergleiche à la "Wer hat nicht auch mal in der Schule gespickt?". Scheinbar denkt genau so ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung, weil viele es nicht besser wissen.



Das ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich. 
Hab heute die Bild Zeitung gelesen. 
Und da wurde auf die ganzen Hetzer geschimpft, _der arme Freiherr hat das nicht verdient, denn was sind schon ein paar Fußnoten, interessiert doch sowieso niemanden._


----------



## Arthuriel (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Naja, die Bildzeitung ist nicht gerade die Quelle des Wissens, wenn es um seriöse Berichterstattung geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Das waren auch die Kommentare der Leser und der Kommentar eines Redakteurs.


----------



## Woohoo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Die Bildzeitung ist doch Guttenbergs Propagandablatt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Bild hat ihn zu dem gemacht, was er heute ist.
Wenn sie wollen, können sie ihm alles wieder wegnehmen, aber er ist ja der einzige, den sie haben. 


Edit:
Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, mal den Thread Titel zu ändern und ihn an die neuen Geschehnisse anzupassen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

BILD.de:
"Guttenberg (CSU) ist bei der diesjährigen Doktorandenehrung der Universität Bayreuth als Festredner vorgesehen."


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich verweise mal an dieser Stelle hier rauf. Wer diesem Schundblatt noch glaubt, der macht mir persönlich mehr Angst als alle Terroristen dieser Welt. Diese Leute zeigen, wie leicht Menschen zu manipulieren sind.

Ich halte schon seit Monaten nichts von Guttenberg, aber was der in den letzten Wochen abgeliefert hat, hätte bei jedem 08/15-Politiker für 3-4 Rücktritte gereicht. Viel schlimmer als das Abschreiben (was natürlich auch absolut nicht geht) ist mMn noch die Geschichte mit der Gorch Fock. Wenn die Politik eines Politikers nur noch von der "Bild" gesteuert wird, hat er nichts mehr in der Regierung verloren. Erst behaupten, man dürfe nichts überstürzen, um wenige Stunden danach nach einem erlogenen Artikel der "Bild" doch noch spontan den Befehlshaber zu feuern, geht gar nicht. Erst recht wenn dieser die absolute Rückendeckung der Mannschaft hatte. Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung, was auf dem Schiff so alles passiert ist (wer weiß das schon genau?) und es kann ja sein, dass es wirklich das richtige war, aber diese Vorgehensweise...

Guttenberg gehört mit Westerwelle und Schäuble zu den Politikern, die ich am wenigstens ausstehen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> "Guttenberg (CSU) ist bei der diesjährigen Doktorandenehrung der Universität Bayreuth als Festredner vorgesehen."



Wenn er schon da ist, kann er sich ja gleich mal nachträglich exmatrikulieren lassen.


----------



## Woohoo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Jo Guttenberg legt Titel ab und bittet die Uni um Rücknahme. Eingeständnis für Betrug? Entgeht er damit einer Überprüfung der Arbeit und einem "Urteil" der Prüfungskomission?

"Aus Unachtsamkeit sei er mit den Quellen durcheinandergekommen" Haha der Type ist die reinste Fassade. 

Plagiatskontroverse: Guttenberg will Doktortitel dauerhaft ablegen - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## El Sativa (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

das finde ich irgendwie komisch.
wir erwarten, das die politiker die wahrheit sagen.
würde auch nur ein politiker die wahrheit sagen, würde ja keiner von denen gewählt werden. die stecken also in einer gaaanz üblen zwickmühle, denn wenn die lügen, haben die auch arbeit und müssen nicht zum amt, und belasten somit auch weniger die steuerzahler. also ist das doch gut wenn die lügen. so behalten die ihren job, und sorgen auchnoch dafür, das andere arbeitslose für etwas geld, in der industrie, als leihsklave ihre freizeit aufwerten können.
also ist das doch letzendlich auch nicht so schlimm, wenn onkel guti garkein richtiger doctor ist.
aber wenn onkel guti nun kein echter doktor ist, dürfen dann die, die seine arbeit geschrieben haben, sich den doktortitel teilen?


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



El Sativa schrieb:


> aber wenn onkel guti nun kein echter doktor ist, dürfen dann die, die seine arbeit geschrieben haben, sich den doktortitel teilen?



Ich frage mich eher: ist der Diebstahl von geistigem Eigentum ab jetzt nur noch ein Kavaliersdelikt, wenn unsere Lichtgestalt das darf, ohne große Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen?
Muss man ab jetzt kopierte Spiele, MP3s und Filme nur noch zurückgeben, ohne bestraft zu werden?


----------



## frEnzy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich bete jeden Abend dafür, dass dieser Blender endlich stürzt und sich aus dem tagespolitischen Geschehen verabschiedet! Einer, der es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmt, hat als Oberbefehlshaber unserer Bundeswehr nichts zu suchen! Aber er wird wieder nahezu unbeschadet aus der Geschichte raus kommen, weil sine Fans einfach zu zahlreich sind. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist er ja auch wie für den Job gemacht: Tarnen und täuschen kann er ja sehr gut, so wie es aussieht


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Wie soll der Mann denn sein Amt weiterführen? Er hat ja anfangs offensichtlich gelogen. Die Vorwürfe seien "abstrus", ja klar.... Mit viel Druck von Außen kommt er Stück für Stück der Wahrheit näher, ohne Druck geht bei dem Mann gar nichts... Wie will sich ein Politiker halten, der sein Ehrenwort bricht? Die Opposition kann ihn ständig an sein gebrochenes Ehrenwort erinnern...

Nach Gutti sollte man sich auch mal die Uni "Buy-reuth" vornehmen, wie eine solche Arbeit mit der *Bestnote *bewertet werden konnte! Noch vor Tagen haben Uni-Präsident und Doktorvater gemeint, dass das Promotionsverfahren nach derem Wissen fehlerfrei gelaufen ist. Na wunderbar, aber dann ist vielleicht dieses Promotionsverfahren selbst ein großer Fehler!


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Nach Gutti sollte man sich auch mal die Uni "Buy-reuth" vornehmen, wie eine solche Arbeit mit der *Bestnote *bewertet werden konnte!



Perfektes Wortspiel "Buy-reuth".  
Mit rechten Dingen kann das nämlich nicht gelaufen sein. 
Ich befürchte auch, dass es keine Konsequenzen geben wird. Nicht für Guttenberg, der durch sein tolles Auftreten und weiteren Fassaden die Menschen fasziniert, noch für die Universität.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Gesine und Klaus suchen hinterm Porsche-Lenkrad Wege zum Kommunismus, Gregor stellt die Systemfrage, Oskar gruselt sich vor Fremdarbeitern. Joerg hortet Kinderpornos, um das Internet zu retten ...

... alles kein Problem. Muss man differenziert und im Kontext betrachten. Aber vor allem: keine Vorverurteilungen, bitteschoen!

Seit Volker Ruehe ist erstmals wieder jemand im Verteidigungsministerium, der dort auch hinpasst. Kein Tattergreis, der einen Sprengguertel fuer eine Radikaldiaet haelt. Ob er Fussnoten "vergessen" hat oder nicht, ist mir herzlich schnuppe - denn eine Aussage ueber seine Qualifikation fuer den Job trifft das sicher nicht. Das er den wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages scheinbar fuer private Zwecke missbraucht hat - ja, das ist zu kritisieren. Aber die reflexartigen Ruecktrittsforderungen im Superwahljahr sind durchschaubar wie Plexiglas¹.

¹ Fettes Brot - Jein


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Glaubwürdigkeit gehört zur Qualifikation eines jeden Politikers. Ist ein Politiker, der sein Ehrenwort nicht einhält, glaubwürdig?

Es ging übrigens von Anfang an nicht nur um "vergessene Fußnoten". Plagiate sind nicht nur unwissenschaftlich und verstoßen gegen die Ordnung der Uni, es geht auch um Verstöße gegen das Urheberrecht (gesetzeswidriges Verhalten) und ein gebrochenes Ehrenwort (Glaubwürdigkeitsverlust)... Das sind Stichwörter, die nicht mehr so verniedlichend klingen wie "vergessene Fußnoten".... 

Dazu kommen noch andere Vorwürfe, wie das Anlügen der Öffentlichkeit (noch vor wenigen Tagen waren die Vorwürfe "abstrus") und der mögliche Amtsmissbrauch (wissenschaft. Dienst)...

Ich soll dem Mann noch trauen? Keine Chance!


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Gesine und Klaus suchen hinterm Porsche-Lenkrad Wege zum Kommunismus, Gregor stellt die Systemfrage, Oskar gruselt sich vor Fremdarbeitern. Joerg hortet Kinderpornos, um das Internet zu retten ...
> 
> ... alles kein Problem. Muss man differenziert und im Kontext betrachten. Aber vor allem: keine Vorverurteilungen, bitteschoen!



Wieso kein Problem? Tauss wurde bestraft. Die Linke ist eine Partei mit vielen unterschiedlichen Ansichten, da kann es vorkommen wenn einer dabei ist, der den Kommunismus gerne hätte. Und die Systemfrage stellen... mein Gott, wir haben Meinungsfreiheit. Du siehst das alles sehr einseitig...



> Seit Volker Ruehe ist erstmals wieder jemand im Verteidigungsministerium, der dort auch hinpasst. Kein Tattergreis, der einen Sprengguertel fuer eine Radikaldiaet haelt. Ob er Fussnoten "vergessen" hat oder nicht, ist mir herzlich schnuppe - denn eine Aussage ueber seine Qualifikation fuer den Job trifft das sicher nicht. Das er den wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages scheinbar fuer private Zwecke missbraucht hat - ja, das ist zu kritisieren. Aber die reflexartigen Ruecktrittsforderungen im Superwahljahr sind durchschaubar wie Plexiglas¹.
> 
> ¹ Fettes Brot - Jein



Nur ein paar Fußnoten? Der Typ hat die halbe Arbeit abgeschrieben bzw. andere für sich schreiben lassen, das sind mehr als ein paar Fußnoten. Seltsam, dass ausgerechnet die Konservativen, für die Werte sonst das wichtigste überhaupt sind, auf einmal darauf scheißen. Ehrlichkeit, wer braucht sowas...
Wenn das alles nicht so schlimm ist, fändest du es wohl auch nicht so schlimm, wenn jeder Abiturient 50% der Klausuren von Spickzetteln abschreibt. Oder Musiker ohne zu fragen Lieder klauen. Oder raubkopieren nicht mehr bestraft wird.

Guttenberg hat damit nur bewiesen, dass er nicht vertrauenswürdig ist. Er hat dreist gelogen, und er ist so dumm, sich dabei erwischen zu lassen. Natürlich lügt jeder Politiker, aber das ist mMn etwas anderes als irgendein Versprechen im Wahlkampf. Und die meisten sind so klug sich nicht dabei erwischen zu lassen, sonst nichts. Warum er Minister ist, hat er bisher nicht gezeigt. Merkel brauch ihn nur, um auf Bundesebene nicht so abzustürzen wie in Hamburg.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Keiner kann anscheinend so schön Lügen wie er. Und seine Rede war ja wohl der reinste Hohn. 
"Das meine Einleitung aus der Faz stammt könnte/sollte man doch auch als Kompliment sehen." 
Erst lügt er uns ins Gesicht und jetzt macht er sich auch noch darüber lustig. Und alle applaudieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Gesine und Klaus suchen hinterm Porsche-Lenkrad Wege zum Kommunismus, Gregor stellt die Systemfrage, Oskar gruselt sich vor Fremdarbeitern. Joerg hortet Kinderpornos, um das Internet zu retten ...



Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Klaus Ernst irgendwann mal gesagt hat, dass er Deutschland zum Kommunismus führen will.
Und dass einige Parteimitglieder der Linken eher für den Sozialismus sind, sollte klar sein, denn wenn sie für Neoliberalismus wären, wären sie FDP Mitglieder, wären sie Kapitalisten, wären sie bei der CPU, wären sie Sozialökologen, wären sie bei den Grünen, wüssten sie nicht, was sie wollen, wären sie bei der SPD.



JePe schrieb:


> Seit Volker Ruehe ist erstmals wieder jemand im Verteidigungsministerium, der dort auch hinpasst. Kein Tattergreis, der einen Sprengguertel fuer eine Radikaldiaet haelt.



Wieso ist zu Guttenberg kompetender als Jung oder Struck oder wer auch immer vor ihm da war?
Wo zeigt er Führungsstärke?
Dass er den Kapitän der Gorch Fock feuert, weils die Bild Zeitung fordert?
Weil er Kriegseinsatz spricht statt von kriegsähnlichen Zuständen?
Er ist ebenso inkompetend wie Westerwelle als Außenminister (übrigens der einzige Außenminster, dessen Werte in der Öffentlichkeit sinken, seit er Außenminister ist, komisch was? ), aber er ist halt in der Lage die Inkompetenz durch medienwirksame Äußerungen und Präsenz zu vertuschen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ob er Fussnoten "vergessen" hat oder nicht, ist mir herzlich schnuppe



Er hat ja nicht nur Fußnoten "vergessen", sondern offensichtlich andere die Arbeit machen lassen und das ist gegen die Regen, es ist schlichtweg Betrug, nichts anders und ist nicht zu verharmlosen.
Was sollen denn andere Studenten denken, die deswegen von der Uni ausgeschlossen wurden oder deren Doktorarbeit nicht anerkannt wurde?
Hier gilt es Gleicheit vor den gesetzlichen Richtlinien zu schaffen und nicht ein paar gut betuchte durchrutschen zu lassen.
Wie soll es denn weiter gehen, wenn er damit durchkommt?
Wie willst du anderen Studenten erklären, dass sie ihre Arbeit so nicht machen können, obwohl einer das so gemacht hat und damit durchgekommen ist?



JePe schrieb:


> denn eine Aussage ueber seine Qualifikation fuer den Job trifft das sicher nicht.



Natürlich, denn es geht um Glaubwürdigkeit und Ehrlichkeit. Zwei sehr wichtige Eigenschaften für einen Politiker (das zweite ist wohl Ansichtssache, aber nach Außen hin muss er das wahren), ohne die er nicht fähig ist, auch nur ein kleines politisch Amt zu bekleiden.



JePe schrieb:


> Das er den wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages scheinbar fuer private Zwecke missbraucht hat - ja, das ist zu kritisieren.



Es ist Amtsmissbrauch und das muss Konsequenzen haben, sonst kann sich jeder darauf berufen und am Ende machen es alle, oder willst du als Steuerzahler dafür aufkommen, dass sich Leute dadurch einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen aneignen, gegenüber dich möglicherweise?
Ich will das nicht. Jeder muss sein Kram alleine machen. Wenn er keine Zeit dazu hat, weil er wegen seiner Familie, wegen seiner politischen Karriere oder weswegen auch immer, dann soll er das eben lassen, ein Minister muss keinen Doktortitel haben und seinen Job gut machen zu können. Aber er muss seine Ansichten, die er vertritt, auch bei sich selbst bemessen lassen.



JePe schrieb:


> Aber die reflexartigen Ruecktrittsforderungen im Superwahljahr sind durchschaubar wie Plexiglas¹.



Poliker sind schon wegen geringerer Vergehen zum Rücktritt gedrängt worden und haben es dann auch eingesehen, dass sie ihre Stellung nicht mehr halten können. Zu Guttenberg ist aber sogar mehr als Teflonbeschichtet und steht Merkel in nichts nach, was das angeht.
Bei ihm wirkt der Lotuseffekt auf eine sehr unschöne Art. 
Nur ein Rücktritt kann seine politische Karriere noch retten. Er kann sich dann selbst heilen und sich in einigen Jahren neu aufbauen lassen, sofern die Parteimitglieder ihn dann noch wollen, bzw. die Wähler ihn sehen wollen.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich finde es gut das Guttenberg Konsequenzen tragen muss und ich bin ebenso der Meinung das diese Konsequenzen auch auf die politische Ebene übergreifen müssen.
Aber irgendwo ist es doch irgendwie komisch gerade hier immer auf dem Pferd "Glaubwürdigkeit" rumzureiten. Wenn man bedenkt das so ziemlich jeder Politiker unglaubwürdig ist. Alle erzählen Sie groß und doch hält so ziemlich keiner seine Versprechen ein.
Wer einem von denen wirklich glaubt was sie erzählen und versprechen, der ist selber schuld^^
So stur gegen die Glaubwürdigkeit zu argumentieren ist in politischen Kreisen eine echte Farce.

Und abgesehen vom (Ab)schreiberling Guttenberg müssten auch die Bayreuther Profs. in meinen Augen Konsequenzen tragen. Immerhin bewerten diese ein solch offensichtliches Plagiat mit summa cum laude^^
Was offensichtlich zeigt das hier überhauptnicht geprüft wurde und sie mindestens einen genauso schweres vergehen begangen haben wie KT.

LG Terence


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo ist es doch irgendwie komisch gerade hier immer auf dem Pferd "Glaubwürdigkeit" rumzureiten. Wenn man bedenkt das so ziemlich jeder Politiker unglaubwürdig ist. Alle erzählen Sie groß und doch hält so ziemlich keiner seine Versprechen ein.
> Wer einem von denen wirklich glaubt was sie erzählen und versprechen, der ist selber schuld^^
> So stur gegen die Glaubwürdigkeit zu argumentieren ist in politischen Kreisen eine echte Farce.



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass Politiker was versprechen und dann was anderes machen, das ist nichts Neues und jeder Wähler weiß, dass das nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen ist.
Aber die Glaubwürdigkeit ist eben eine andere, denn wenn er bei seiner Arbeit betrügt, Dienste ausnutzt und andere schreiben lässt, dann ist er kein Vorbild für das Volk und somit nicht mehr tragbar, oder willst du italienische Verhältnisse haben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo ist es doch irgendwie komisch gerade hier immer auf dem Pferd "Glaubwürdigkeit" rumzureiten. Wenn man bedenkt das so ziemlich jeder Politiker unglaubwürdig ist. Alle erzählen Sie groß und doch hält so ziemlich keiner seine Versprechen ein.



Ein Vorurteil, dass man deutlich häufiger hört, als es zutrifft. Politiker sind verdammt geschickt darin, Sätze zu formulieren, die sich wie ein Versprechen anhören. Gerade im Wahlkampf fallen massenhaft Sätze, in denen jeder seine Wünsche wiederfinden kann - die aber de facto keine Aussage machen. (bekantes Beispiel ist ja "mehr Netto vom Brutto". Wessen Netto? Wessen Brutto? Wie viel mehr? Da wurde versprochen, dass irgendwer oder irgend eine Firma mindestens einen Cent weniger Abgaben abführt und dieses Versprechen wurde zu 100% gehalten. Dass alle Leute verstanden "viel mehr Netto für dich von deinem Brutto"... - war sicherlich beabsichtigt. Wurde aber nie so gesagt.)

Gutti hat aber sich aber nicht missverständlich ausgedrückt, in der Hoffnung, besser zu erscheinen, als er ist. Er hat ganz klar gelogen und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch seine Unterschrift drunter gesetzt.
In aller Regel sollte man Dingen, unter die ein Minister seine Unterschrift setzt (z.B. Verordnungen) trauen können und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen kann man das auch. Abgesehen von Kohl fällt mir spontan kein weiterer Politiker ein, der sich sowas erlaubt hat.
Ob man Lug, Betrug und Meineid nun mit "mal was vergessen" oder mit missverständlicher Eigenwerbung im Wahlkampf beisetzt, macht imho keinen Unterschied. Beides mal gnadenlose Verharmlosung.



> Und abgesehen vom (Ab)schreiberling Guttenberg müssten auch die Bayreuther Profs. in meinen Augen Konsequenzen tragen. Immerhin bewerten diese ein solch offensichtliches Plagiat mit summa cum laude^^



Offensichtlich?



> Was offensichtlich zeigt das hier überhauptnicht geprüft wurde und sie mindestens einen genauso schweres vergehen begangen haben wie KT.



Plagiatsprüfung ist eine Frage der technischen Möglichkeiten und niemand unterschreibt, dass er Plagiate 100%ig ausschließen kann - außer der Autor. Es bleibt zu prüfen, in wie weit Buyreuther () Profs es ihm etwas zu leicht gemacht haben, damit durchzukommen, aber ohne weitere Indizien sind fehlende Möglichkeiten eine genauso gute Erklärung und definitiv nicht das gleiche Niveau, wie Guttenberg.


----------



## frEnzy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Neuste Meldung: Kein Rücktritt, aber: Gaddafi verzichtet auf Diktatorentitel! (Quelle: Titanic)


----------



## Skaos (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Offensichtlich?
> 
> Plagiatsprüfung ist eine Frage der technischen Möglichkeiten und niemand unterschreibt, dass er Plagiate 100%ig ausschließen kann - außer der Autor. Es bleibt zu prüfen, in wie weit Buyreuther () Profs es ihm etwas zu leicht gemacht haben, damit durchzukommen, aber ohne weitere Indizien sind fehlende Möglichkeiten eine genauso gute Erklärung und definitiv nicht das gleiche Niveau, wie Guttenberg.



Also wenn die Arbeit wirklich so stark mit nicht gekennzeichneten Zitaten versehen ist wie behauptet wird (ich hab sie selbst nicht geprüft, aber mehrfach von: jede 2-3. Seite enthalte einen solchen "Formmangel", gelesen) Dann kann es doch  nicht mehr nu an den technischen Möglichkeiten liegen, da ist mir der Zufall dann doch etwas zu groß, dass sowas bei Stichprobenartigem prüfen einfach übersehen wird.. Und daher passt das "offensichtlich" schon sehr gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ja, das offensichtlich die Buyreuther Uni die Dissertation durchgewunken hat. Man hat den Namen des Autors gesehen und weiß, dass er ein großes Tier in Politik, Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft ist und hat einfach den "Bestanden" Button drangeheftet.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Entweder habe ich mich gerade verhört oder die Uni will heute noch bekannt geben ob der Titel aberkannt wird.
Kurz mal zurück Timeshiften....

Doch die Uni will es heute noch bekannt geben, man darf gespannt sein.

Plagiatsaffäre: Uni Bayreuth verkündet ihr Guttenberg-Votum | FTD.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ok, dann mal schauen, aber so oder so, die Uni steht im schlechten Licht da, egal was sie entscheidet.


Edit:
Die Uni Buyreuth hat den Doktorgrad also jetzt aberkannt.
Bedeutet also, dass er betrogen hat, also ist er ein Betrüger, also ist er auch ein Lügner, also ist er als Minister nicht mehr tragbar.
Entweder tritt er zurück oder wird gefeuert, alles andere ist ein Armutszeugnis für ihn oder die Regierung.


----------



## frEnzy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Nee, das heißt, dass die Arbeit nicht ausreicht um einen Doktor dafür zu bekommen, weil sie handwerklich nicht korrekt ausgeführt worden ist. In wie fern dass die Arbeit zum lagiatsfall werden lässt, ist noch nicht raus und wird noch geprüft, schließlich muss da jeder Absatz geprüft werden, ob er nicht doch irgendwo abgeschrieben worden ist.


----------



## Skaos (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Genau das passiert leider nicht mehr:



> Nicht geklärt hat der Ausschuss die Frage, ob Guttenberg bewusst getäuscht hat. "Das wäre sicherlich ein längerer Prozess gewesen, das dezidiert nachzuweisen", sagte Bormann. Die Universität habe darauf verzichtet, weil Guttenberg selbst um die Rücknahme seiner Dissertation gebeten habe. Wenn sich in solch einem strittigen Fall Einmütigkeit anbiete, werde der einfachere Weg und nicht der zeitlich längere gewählt, sagte Bormann. Dies sei so üblich. Das Verfahren der Promotionskommission ist damit beendet.


Plagiats-Affäre: Uni Bayreuth entzieht Guttenberg den Doktortitel - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Bin gespannt wie lang man den ganzen Forderungen noch standhalten kann, ich fänds traurig, wenn die komplette Aufklärung des Falls wirklich aufgrund seiner "Einmütigkeit" entfällt, hier wäre wohl die Opposition gefordert, aber so wie die eigene Partei hinter ihm steht, ist der Plan wohl das ganze auszusitzen bis sich die Medien auf andere Dinge konzentrieren/lenken ließen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Nee, das heißt, dass die Arbeit nicht ausreicht um einen Doktor dafür zu bekommen, weil sie handwerklich nicht korrekt ausgeführt worden ist. In wie fern dass die Arbeit zum lagiatsfall werden lässt, ist noch nicht raus und wird noch geprüft, schließlich muss da jeder Absatz geprüft werden, ob er nicht doch irgendwo abgeschrieben worden ist.


 
Macht ja keiner mehr. Sie haben den Doktorgrad aberkannt und damit ist die Geschichte für Buyreuth erledigt. Ob und in welchem Ausmaß er wirklich betrügt hat und dass da immer noch die Arbeit des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages mit involviert ist, scheint weder die Uni zu kümmern, noch die Regierungskoalition. So wie es scheint, hat zu Guttenberg das ausgesetzt, was er aber auch den Medien (Springer Verlag) zu verdanken hat. Hätte der ihn fallen gelassen, hätte die Bild Zeitung ihn öffentlich zerrissen, so haben sie ihn gestützt und dass 180.000 Facebooknutzer ihn in den Himmel loben, zeigt doch, dass die Bevölkerung eigentlich keine Ahnung hat, was da wirklich vorgefallen ist, bzw. hat keinen Plan, was das für Auswirkungen haben kann. Welcher Student wird in Zukunft seine Doktorarbeit nicht auch auf diesem Niveau schreiben wollen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Nee, das heißt, dass die Arbeit nicht ausreicht um einen Doktor dafür zu bekommen, weil sie handwerklich nicht korrekt ausgeführt worden ist. In wie fern dass die Arbeit zum lagiatsfall werden lässt, ist noch nicht raus und wird noch geprüft, schließlich muss da jeder Absatz geprüft werden, ob er nicht doch irgendwo abgeschrieben worden ist.


 
Jein. "Betrug", d.h. böswillige Täuschungsabsicht war natürlich nicht Thema der Kommission, aber das seine eidesstattliche Erklärung falsch war, steht damit fest. Wenn Buyreuth den eigenen Ruf retten wollte, sollten sie jetzt aber ihrerseits als potentiell Geschädigte eine Klage gegen den des Betrugs beschuldigten anstreben.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



> seine eidesstattliche Erklärung


Aus unerfindlichen Gründen verlangt die Uni Bayreuth keine eidesstattliche Versicherung bei der Doktorarbeit... Obwohl das bei Doktorarbeiten bestimmt Standard in Deutschland ist.


Übrigens:


> Verteidigungsminister zu Guttenberg hat sich die Verwendung von Gutachten des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages für seine Doktorarbeit nicht genehmigen lassen. Der Tagesspiegel erfuhr zudem, dass sich zu Guttenberg während der Arbeit an seiner Promotion an der Uni Bayreuth auch als Sponsor betätigte.


Ich bin überrascht, wie sich der Guttenberg halten konnte.... Die Union schiebt ihre sonst so hochgehaltenen Werte für einen Mann mal eben zur Seite, das ist doch erstaunlich.... Das einzige, weswegen Guttenberg noch stürzen könnte, ist scheinbar eine Verurteilung wegen Verletzung des Urheberrechts... Dann kann ihn auch die Union nicht mehr halten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

w00t?
Bei uns ist selbst bei Diplomarbeiten standard, dass der Autor versichert, alles selbst gemacht zu haben, was nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet ist.Vielleicht sollte man nicht Guttenberg den Ministerposten, sondern Buyreuth die Universtätswürde entziehen.


----------



## Icejester (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Wundert mich jetzt auch, aber wenn sie's nicht tun, tun sie's eben nicht. Andererseits muß man aber auch betrachten, wann diese Dissertation angefertigt wurde. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müßte er etwa 1999 damit angefangen haben. Da galten für solche Arbeiten möglicherweise noch andere Regeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Diese Regeln gibts schon lange, nicht erst seit 2000.
Mein Schwiegervater, der ebenfalls einen Doktor in Jura hat, musste das schon machen, und das ist deutlich länger her.

Sowohl Buyreuth als auch zu Guttenberg sind irgendwie am Ende, da sollte man dringend mal mit dem Besen durchkehren.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Sein Zweitgutachter war für die CSU-nahe Hanns-Seidel-Stiftung tätig. 

Sein Doktorvater hat kurz nach der bestandenen Prüfung den bayerischen Verdienstorden von Stoiber erhalten. 

Eine Firma, in derem Aufsichtsrat er war, hat der Uni während er promoviert hat über 700.000 Euro gegeben um der Wiwi-/Jura-Fakultät einen neuen Lehrstuhl zu ermöglichen.

Bei einer Sache, okay, war vielleicht Zufall.... Aber wenn diese drei Sachen zusammen fallen und er für eine schlechte Doktorarbeit die Bestnote bekommt... Ja, dann bleibt da zumindest ein "Geschmäckle"...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ja, sieht nach verdeckter Bestechung aus, wenn man das mal direkt ausspricht.
Aber laut Bild Zeitung heute finden 87% ihn super genial.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ist auch genial mit "copy&past" in 5 Minuten eine Doktorarbeit zu erstellen und dann Minister zu werden. Der genialste Hochstapler seit Adolf Hitler!


----------



## Skaos (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> w00t?
> Bei uns ist selbst bei Diplomarbeiten standard, dass der Autor versichert, alles selbst gemacht zu haben, was nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet ist.Vielleicht sollte man nicht Guttenberg den Ministerposten, sondern Buyreuth die Universtätswürde entziehen.



Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, warum das nicht gemacht wurde, meines Wissens ist das selbst bei jeder Belegarbeit an Berufsschulen Pflicht.


Auf die Bildumfrage würde ich btw mal getrost husten, da gabs angeblich neulich eine bei der ca. 54% für einen Rücktritt stimmten, woraufhin die Umfrage fix von der Main genommen wurde.. Die drehen doch wirklich alles wie sies brauchen.. Schön war auch die Sache mit der Werbung für die Bundeswehr, laut Bild hat aber das eine mit dem andern nichts zu tun, da beim Verlag die Redaktions- und die Anzeigenabteilung streng getrennt laufen.. natürlich was auch sonst...

@hulkhardy1: Ich versteh ja das man den guten nun "etwas unsympathisch" findet, aber auch eine solche Arbeit ist nicht innerhalb von Minuten geschehen und nun gleich derartige Vergleiche zuziehen ist denke ich auch etwas weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen..



Kleiner Nachtrag zu den "BILD-Fakten" .. bin grad noch etwas fassungslos, das man versucht Meinungen zu bilden ist ja nichts Neues, aber das man sie so krass fälscht find ich unglaublich..



> Denn das Ergebnis der Abstimmung auf den Online-Seiten passt so gar nicht zum Stimmungsbild, das das Mutterblatt vermitteln will. Auf Bild.de haben mittlerweile fast 640.000 User (Stand Donnerstag 13.30 Uhr) per Mausklick darüber abgestimmt, ob Guttenberg als Minister noch tragbar ist. Das Ergebnis ist auch hier eindeutig: 55 Prozent wollen, dass er zurücktritt. Nur 36 Prozent befinden: "Er macht seinen Job gut." Die Werte blieben in den letzten Stunden unverändert.



Umfragen: Bild.de-Leser revoltieren gegen Guttenberg - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Auf die Bildumfrage würde ich btw mal getrost husten, da gabs angeblich neulich eine bei der ca. 54% für einen Rücktritt stimmten, woraufhin die Umfrage fix von der Main genommen wurde.. Die drehen doch wirklich alles wie sies brauchen.. Schön war auch die Sache mit der Werbung für die Bundeswehr, laut Bild hat aber das eine mit dem andern nichts zu tun, da beim Verlag die Redaktions- und die Anzeigenabteilung streng getrennt laufen.. natürlich was auch sonst...


 
Die Bild hat inzwischen auch das Ergebnis veröffentlicht.


----------



## frEnzy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Sehr interessant ist der Vergleich mit dem Fall von Andreas Kasper. Er ist CDU Mitglied und genau wie Guttenberg hat er sich seine Doktorarbeit erschwindelt. Auf die gleiche Art und Weise! Nur bei ihm sah es anders aus. Rückgabe des Dr., dann Ermittlungen durch die Staatsanwalt, Prozess, Verurteilung. Seine politische Karriere ist im Eimer, er musste 9000,- Strafe zahlen und ist jetzt vorbestraft. Wegen 11 fachem Verstoß gegen das Copyright, weil er auch andere zitierte, ohne es kenntlich zu machen. Jetzt könnte man ja meckern, dass Guttenberg es ja so viel besser getroffen hätte, da er ja nur seinen Doktor und "etwas" vertrauen Verspielt hat. Aber 1. gibt es an der Uni noch die Prüfung, ob seine Arbeit ein Plagiat ist und 2. gibt es bereits eine Anzeige gegen ihn bei der Staatsanwalt in Hof. Mit etwas Glück sind wir den (dann vielleicht vorbestraften) Blender mitten im "Superwahljahr" plötzlich los  Den Verlauf würde ich mir ja irgendwie wünschen 
Quelle: Plagiatsaffre Guttenberg: Falscher Doktor, harte Strafe - der Fall Kasper - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## Hansaplast (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Dr. strg c. v. Guttenberg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

@Causa Andreas Kasper
Genial wie die Staatsanwälte schon beim Bekanntwerden der Delikte unterschiedlich reagieren.... 


Interessant wird langsam auch die Doktorarbeit von Kristina Schröder:


			
				Frankfurter Rundschau Online schrieb:
			
		

> Frau Schröder habe auf eine normale Anfrage der Bild-Zeitung sofort mit "garstiger Post vom Anwalt" reagiert, steht dort. Zur Frage, warum sie ausgerechnet den wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter ihres Doktorvaters beschäftigt habe, sagt Schröder: *"Für solche Hilfsdienste benötigt man große Akribie. Außerdem muss man ein gewisses statistisches Verständnis mitbringen."* Als Beispiel nennt Schröder, dass in ihrer Arbeit männliche und weibliche CDU-Mitglieder befragt wurden. Der Mitarbeiter habe "dann ein Codierungsbuch angelegt: männlich = 0, weiblich = 1", so Schröder. *Ob das nicht auch eine Sekretärin könne, wird sie gefragt. Nein, sagt Schröder, das könne nur ein Wissenschaftler* und einen Interessenkonflikt sehe sie auch nicht.


FR-online.de


Bei einer empirischen Arbeit überlässt sie die statistische Aufbereitung dem wiss. Mitarbeiter des Doktorvaters... Die Begründung: Denn für sowas brauche man ja "große Akribie" und "ein gewisses statistisches Verständnis".... Und "das könne nur ein Wissenschaftler".... Wtf?  
Für was hat sie denn ihr Diplom? Muss sie als Doktorandin nicht selbst wissenschaftlich arbeiten können, ein statistisches Verständnis haben und große Akribie an den Tag legen können??!  Ich mach mich hier gleich nass! Quo vadis, Wissenschaftsstandort Deutschland?


----------



## MomentInTime (26. Februar 2011)

*Mit diesen 2 Infos ist die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt.*

1. Prof. Oliver Lepsius von der Uni Bayreuth: Guttenberg ist ein Betrüger - YouTube - Oliver Lepsius: Guttenberg ist ein Betrüger

2. Ein anderer ''Dr.'' (CDU) verlor Job, musste 9000 Euro zahlen und ist heute vorbestraft: Plagiatsaffre Guttenberg: Falscher Doktor, harte Strafe - der Fall Kasper - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## frEnzy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Oh wäre das schön, wenn sich jetzt ein paar echt fähige Leute zusammen finden, und all die ganzen Arbeiten, Lebensläufe, Abzeichen, Titel und Wasweißichnichtalles, mit dem sich die Herren Politiker so schmücken, mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen würden  Apropo schmücken! Das Verteigidungsministerium hat einen neuen Zaunschmuck bekommen 
Bilder: Selbstverteidigungsminister
Video: YouTube - Guttenberg Demo 26.02.2011
und der Artikel dazu: Proteste gegen Guttenberg: Sandale vorm Verteidigungsministerium - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Edit: Besser als der Mann, kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150114353118088


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



> Bilder: Selbstverteidigungsminister


"Ich habe 250-mal aus Versehen abgeschrieben. Sorry!" 




> 2. Ein anderer ''Dr.'' (CDU) verlor Job, musste 9000 Euro zahlen und ist heute vorbestraft: Plagiatsaffre Guttenberg: Falscher Doktor, harte Strafe - der Fall Kasper - Politik | STERN.DE


Komisch, wie aktiv der Staatsanwalt gegen einen relativ unbekannten Politiker vorgegangen ist, aber beim Bundesminister ist man dermaßen zurückhaltend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Inzwischen demonstrieren sie auch schon alle gegen den Ex-Doc. KLICK
Aber auch Uni Professoren sind nicht sehr begeistert von zu Guttenberg. KLICK


----------



## frEnzy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Komisch, wie aktiv der Staatsanwalt gegen einen relativ unbekannten Politiker vorgegangen ist, aber beim Bundesminister ist man dermaßen zurückhaltend.



Da kann ich dich in so fern beruhigen, dass es eine Anzeige gibt und die Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt gegeben hat, dass sie das Ergebniss der zwei Untersuchungen an der Uni abwarten will, bevor sie tätig wird. Das erste Ergebnis lieg bereits vor: Der Dr. wurde aberkannt. Das zweite Ergebniss, ob es sich um ein Plagiat handelt oder ob es "nur handwerklich schlecht gemacht ist", steht noch aus, wobei das Ergebnis relativ eindeutig sein dürfte, nachdem was man so hört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das erste Ergebnis lieg bereits vor: Der Dr. wurde aberkannt. Das zweite Ergebniss, ob es sich um ein Plagiat handelt oder ob es "nur handwerklich schlecht gemacht ist", steht noch aus, wobei das Ergebnis relativ eindeutig sein dürfte, nachdem was man so hört.


 
Das denke ich auch, da die Uni den Titel aberkannt hat und das nur machen kann, wenn zu Guttenberg beschissen hat, ist vorsätzlicher Betrug nicht mehr weit, außerdem kommt ja noch dazu, dass er den wissenschaftlichen Dienst beauftragt etwas für ihn zu schreiben.
Ich frag mich, wo der übliche Untersuchungsausschuss bleibt, der ja sonst immer schnell herangebrüllt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Untersuchungsausschuss für eine Person gabs afaik noch nicht. Die setzt man bei merkwürdigen politischen Vorgängen ein - im Falle von Guttenberg kann man einfach klagen, was ja auch geschehen ist. Für den Entzug des Doktors reicht es übrigens vollkommen aus, dass das Werk, für das er erteilt wurde, gar nicht von ihm stammt. Böse Absicht braucht es dazu nicht und dass ungekennzeichnete Zitate drin sind, hat er ja nach langem Druck zugegeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Damit hat er aber auch gegen die Richtlinien der Kommission gehandelt, egal jetzt mal ob eidesstattliche Aussagen oder nicht. Ob es jetzt eine Straftat war, kann ich so nicht beurteilen, aber wenn man sich einige Meinung im Netz von Professoren anhört, dann scheint es ja schon ein gewissen Maß an krimineller Energie zu erfordern, so zu schummeln und das muss zwangsläufig Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Okay... dagegen auf die Straße zu gehen und zu demonstrieren halte ich für übertrieben. Da gibt es momentan wichtigere Themen für richtige Demos. Aber lassen wir den Linken den Spaß. Sieht sehr amüsant aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Das sind doch keine Linken, das sind Studenten.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Habe mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt, entschuldige. Ich meine die Gesinnung nicht die Partei. 

Edit: Presseclub diskutiert auch gerade über den Fall Guttenberg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, wieso du sagst, dass es unbedingt die Linken sein müssen, die gegen zu Guttenberg demonstrieren? 
Viele, die sich eben dessen bewusst sind, was das bedeutet, wenn man bei einer Dissertation mogelt, finden zu Guttenbergs verhalten nicht korrekt und demonstrieren halt gegen ihn, was völlig legitim ist.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es nicht legitim ist. Ich halte es nur für übertrieben dafür eine Demo zu veranstalten. Das es Menschen mit linker Gesinnungen sind ist eine reine Vermutung von meiner Seite weil eben diese gerne Demos gegen sehr viele, manchmal auch unsinnige Dinge, veranstalten.
Das ich das was Guttenberg gemacht hat nicht gut heiße, habe ich hier schon geschrieben. (milde ausgedrückt )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es nicht legitim ist. Ich halte es nur für übertrieben dafür eine Demo zu veranstalten.



Nun ja, sie verschaffen ihrer Wut halt eine Plattform, normaler Weise machen das die Plattformen im Netz, aber wenn 80% der Deutschen das super finden, was zu Guttenberg macht, dann muss das eben auf einem anderen Weg gehen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das es Menschen mit linker Gesinnungen sind ist eine reine Vermutung von meiner Seite weil eben diese gerne Demos gegen sehr viele, manchmal auch unsinnige Dinge, veranstalten.



Das ist jetzt mal ein geiles Vorurteil. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das ich das was Guttenberg gemacht hat nicht gut heiße, habe ich hier schon geschrieben. (milde ausgedrückt )



Er hat betrogen, ganz einfach und dafür gehört er bestraft und zwar nicht mit etwas schlechteren Beliebtheitswerten.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich in so fern beruhigen, dass es eine Anzeige gibt und die Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt gegeben hat, dass sie das Ergebniss der zwei Untersuchungen an der Uni abwarten will, bevor sie tätig wird. Das erste Ergebnis lieg bereits vor: Der Dr. wurde aberkannt. Das zweite Ergebniss, ob es sich um ein Plagiat handelt oder ob es "nur handwerklich schlecht gemacht ist", steht noch aus, wobei das Ergebnis relativ eindeutig sein dürfte, nachdem was man so hört.


  Mir geht's darum:


> Anfang 2009 räumt Kasper ein, dass seine Doktorarbeit, die er an der  Uni Göttingen abgelegt hat, unter Plagiatsverdacht stehe. Er lasse  seinen Titel mit sofortiger Wirkung ruhen. *Im Juni 2009 entzieht ihm die  Uni den Titel offiziell. Im September schaltet sich die  Staatsanwaltschaft ein - aus eigener Initiative.* Wegen massiver  Urheberrechtsverletzung.


Beim kleinen CDU-Mann wird die Staatsanwaltschaft von sich aus aktiv.



> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hof, die für die  Plagiatsaffäre Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg zuständig ist, liegt eine  Strafanzeige vor.  *Ermitteln wird sie vorerst nicht. Man wolle erst die  Überprüfung der Dissertation durch die Uni Bayreuth abwarten, heißt es.*


Beim Guttenberb wartet die Staatsanwaltschaft ab, obwohl ihm der Doktortitel schon aberkannt wurde und obwohl bereits eine Strafanzeige vorliegt. Jetzt muss die Uni ihm erst Vorsatz unterstellen, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft vielleicht aktiv wird.... 

Das sind doch Doppelstandards! (So wirkt das auf mich, als Laie!)


----------



## Woohoo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



> Er hat betrogen, ganz einfach und dafür gehört er bestraft und zwar nicht mit etwas schlechteren Beliebtheitswerten.


Das entspricht auch meiner Meinung.



> Das ist jetzt mal ein geiles Vorurteil.


Demo gegen den Bau eines neuen Kohlekraftwerkes weil ja der CO2 Ausstoß steigt, ist da ein Beispiel. Natürlich gibt es auch viele gute Demos. Um hier mal etwas zu deeskalieren. 



> Nun ja, sie verschaffen ihrer Wut halt eine Plattform, normaler Weise machen das die Plattformen im Netz, aber wenn 80% der Deutschen das super finden, was zu Guttenberg macht, dann muss das eben auf einem anderen Weg gehen.


Können sie ja gerne machen, habe ich nix dagegen.



Edit: @quantenslipstream (#157)
Das mag sein und darüber lässt sich viel schreiben. Würde aber wohl zu OT werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Demo gegen den Bau eines neuen Kohlekraftwerkes weil ja der CO2 Ausstoß steigt, ist da ein Beispiel. Natürlich gibt es auch viele gute Demos. Um hier mal etwas zu deeskalieren.


 
Mir fällt ja jetzt Stuttgart 21 ein, oder die Castor Geschichte und das sind sicher nicht alles linke Aktivisten, die gegen alles sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich halte es nur für übertrieben dafür eine Demo zu veranstalten. Das es Menschen mit linker Gesinnungen sind ist eine reine Vermutung von meiner Seite weil eben diese gerne Demos gegen sehr viele, manchmal auch unsinnige Dinge, veranstalten.
> Das ich das was Guttenberg gemacht hat nicht gut heiße, habe ich hier schon geschrieben. (milde ausgedrückt )



Es stimmt zwar, dass Linke meist größere Demos zustande bringen, als Rechte und dass die Mitte vergleichsweise wenig zum gegen demonstrieren hat (weil die Politik numal mehrheitlich die Mitte berücksichtigt), aber in dem Fall geht es ausdrücklich um jemanden, der gegen traditionelle, konservative Werte verstößt. Das dürfte Leute aus vielen Lagern ansprechen, keineswegs nur Linke. (zugegeben: Mitte-Rechts aka Union-Wähler werden trotzdem unterrepräsentiert sein)


----------



## frEnzy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Entwarnung! Entwarnung! Wir haben das alle nur falsch verstanden  Der Hintergrund ist ein ganz anderer!! Er liegt in der CSU 

CSU: Viele krumme Dinger - Meinung - Tagesspiegel


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



			
				zeit.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dem "Tagesspiegel" zufolge durfte Guttenberg nur "ausnahmsweise" promovieren. Sein Examen war zu schlecht. Bewilligt wurde die Promotion von einem CSU-nahen Professor.


Hätten er und seine Freunde eigentlich noch mehr tun können, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass er nur durch seine "Connections" zu seiner Doktorarbeit mit Bestnote gekommen ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Das ist eben perfekte "Vetternwirtschaft". Gaddafi und Co. hätten es nicht besser machen können.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



			
				bild.de schrieb:
			
		

> Guttenberg tritt zurück


Na also doch. Es hatte mich gewundert, dass er überhaupt solange durchgehalten hat... 

Aber wer wird der neue CSUler im Kabinett sein? Dobrindt? Haderthauer? Söder?


----------



## Skaos (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Na endlich, ist wohl für ihn die Partei auch ne Erlösung.. scheint aber irgendwie doch nahezu eine Entscheidung im Alleingang gewesen zu sein, wenn man bedenkt, wie die Merkel sich gestern noch hinter ihn stelle..


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Und so geht einer unserer besten Politiker, ich steh noch immer hinter Guttenberg


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Und so geht einer unserer besten Politiker, ich steh noch immer hinter Guttenberg


 
Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Und wenn er noch so sympathisch und kompetent zu sein scheint, entweder hat er die Menschen belogen ("abstruse Vorwürfe") oder er weiß nicht was er tut (anscheinend über 200 Plagiate/Fehler "aus Versehen" begangen, ohne es zu merken). Egal ob er lügt oder ob er nicht weiß, was er tut, so jemand darf nicht Minister sein.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Wenigstens ist er konsequent und geht. Ich glaube nicht, dass seine politische Laufbahn vorbei ist, denn Cem Özdemir ist auch zurück gekommen. Angela Merkel wird sich insgeheim über den Rücktritt freuen. Nach dem Andenpakt war KTzG an der Reihe.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Und wenn er noch so sympathisch und kompetent zu sein scheint, entweder hat er die Menschen belogen ("abstruse Vorwürfe") oder er weiß nicht was er tut (anscheinend über 200 Plagiate/Fehler "aus Versehen" begangen, ohne es zu merken). Egal ob er lügt oder ob er nicht weiß, was er tut, so jemand darf nicht Minister sein.


 
Komisch, bei Joschka Fischer hat sich niemand aufgeregt das er mit der RAF sympathisiert hat (mehr konnte ihm nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen werden), bzw. Polizisten angegriffen hat.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ach so, das hat keinen aufgeregt? Dann habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung gehabt.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ach so, das hat keinen aufgeregt? Dann habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung gehabt.


 
Da Herr Fischer nun in Brüssel Minister ist wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Komisch, bei Joschka Fischer hat sich niemand aufgeregt das er mit der RAF sympathisiert hat (mehr konnte ihm nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen werden), bzw. Polizisten angegriffen hat.



Natürlich hat sich die CDU/CSU-Fraktion aufgeregt! Und als die BRD in den Kosovokrieg eingetreten ist, gab es bei den Grünen auch ein Rumoren (Farbbeutel). Außerdem ist Fischer auch zurückgetreten.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da Herr Fischer nun in Brüssel Minister ist wohl nicht wirklich.


Fischer ist Minister in Brüssel? Auch das ist mir entgangen. Das sind heute aber Aussetzer bei mir, ei ei ei...


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Fischer ist Minister in Brüssel? Auch das ist mir entgangen. Das sind heute aber Aussetzer bei mir, ei ei ei...


 
Ich glaube er meint Öttinger.



> Seit August 2010 hat Fischer den Vorsitz der aus neun Personen bestehenden “Gruppe herausragender Persönlichkeiten” im Europarat inne.


 Das ist kein Ministerposten!

Hier gibts den Rücktritt: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,748328,00.html


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint Öttinger.



richtig. Aber genauso eine Pfeife.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Fischer ist Minister in Brüssel? Auch das ist mir entgangen. Das sind heute aber Aussetzer bei mir, ei ei ei...


 
Hab mich vertan.


----------



## Jogibär (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Gutenberg galt als Hoffnungsträger, auch bei mir persönlich. Es war die Hoffnung, Politiker könnten ehrlich sein. Diese Hoffung wurde nun durch ihn selbst zerstört. Schade, schade. Schade nicht um ihn, sondern um die Chance, die vertan wurde, Politik der Bevölkerung näher zu bringen. Ob Fischer, Gysi, Özdemir und nun auch Gutenberg, das Vertrauen in diese Personen und in die gesamte Politik ist irreparabel gestört.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Es war die Hoffnung, Politiker könnten ehrlich sein. Diese Hoffung wurde nun durch ihn selbst zerstört. Schade, schade. Schade nicht um ihn, sondern um die Chance, die vertan wurde, Politik der Bevölkerung näher zu bringen. Ob Fischer, Gysi, Özdemir und nun auch Gutenberg, das Vertrauen in diese Personen und in die gesamte Politik ist irreparabel gestört.


 
Meiner Meinung nach kann ein ehrlicher Politiker nicht über das Bürgermeisteramt hinauskommen. Ab da helfen nur noch Intrigen und Seilschaften. Unser Parteien und Wahlrecht ist einfach total verkorkst.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Welches Vertrauen in Gysi, der als Anwalt in der DDR wohl seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten hat? Ich frage mich warum das nach Jahren jetzt heraus kramt das die Dissertation nicht ganz koscher ist. Richtig, weil ja "Superwahljahr" ist und man anstatt endlich die Probleme des Landes zu lösen sich lieber damit beschäftigt das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Politik noch mehr zu zerstören.


----------



## Skaos (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist er konsequent und geht.



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage?? Wo war sein Verhalten konsequent?? Hätte er nach Bekanntgabe der Vorwürfe von Anfang an dazugestanden wäre das ganze konsequent gewesen, aber dieses Theater was hier praktiziert wurde macht ihn einfach nur lächerlich.. erst sind es abstruse Vorwürfe, dann gibt er den Titel vorübergehend, betont vorübergehend, ab und anschließend dann doch auf dauer, nach erneuter Prüfung.. Und nun wo man merkt der Druck ist doch zu groß tritt man doch ganz zurück, Wow eine Konsequenz die Beispiele sucht ..

@riedochs: also ich empfinde es schon auch als ein Problem des Landes, dass man sich mit genug Beziehungen und Mitteln einen Titel erschleichen kann, das kann so irgendwie nicht sein und erschüttert für mich weniger das Ansehen der Politik, als viel mehr dass der Akademiker, was wohl eine weiter größere Bevölkerungsmenge betreffen dürfte..


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum das nach Jahren jetzt heraus kramt das die Dissertation nicht ganz koscher ist. Richtig, weil ja "Superwahljahr" ist und man anstatt endlich die Probleme des Landes zu lösen sich lieber damit beschäftigt das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Politik noch mehr zu zerstören.


 
 Guttenberg hat sich selbst zerstört! Er hat auf 300 (!) von ca. 400 Seiten fremde Texte eingebaut. Das hat er (oder ein Ghostwriter) getan und nicht die SZ/FAZ/NZZ/.... Der investigative Journalismus ist eine der Hauptaufgaben der Medien in einer Demokratie. Sie sollen die Politik kontrollieren und frei berichten dürfen! Wer Sch**** baut muss eben mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.

Wäre dir Zensur lieber?

@Skaos
Wegen Fehlern zurücktreten ist konsequent.
Gleich zurücktreten wäre "konsequenter".
Gar nicht erst schummeln wäre "am konsequentesten".


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



> Richtig, weil ja "Superwahljahr" ist


Den Zeitpunkt der Aufdeckung hätte Guttenberg auch selbst wählen können bzw. er hätte das alles von vornherein verhindern können. Selbst schuld.



> und man anstatt endlich die Probleme des Landes zu lösen sich lieber damit beschäftigt das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Politik noch mehr zu zerstören.


Also nicht der Lügner/Plagiator zerstört das Vertrauen, sondern diejenigen, die den Lügner/Plagiator als solchen enttarnen und bezeichnen? Bestechende Logik.


----------



## acc (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Und so geht einer unserer besten Politiker, ich steh noch immer hinter Guttenberg



dafür das einer der besten sein soll, hat er aber erstaunlich wenig geleistet. was gibst eigentlich erwähnenswertes in politischer hinsicht bei guttenberg?


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



acc schrieb:


> dafür das einer der besten sein soll, hat er aber erstaunlich wenig geleistet. was gibst eigentlich erwähnenswertes in politischer hinsicht bei guttenberg?


 
Er hat als Wirtschaftsminister die Beamten entlastet (Linklaters-Kanzelei).
Er hat neue Maßstäbe im Umgang mit zivilen Opfern geschaffen (Kunduz).
Er hat die Richtigen zur Verantwortung gezogen (Kunduz).
Er hat in Krisensituationen schnell und ohne Zögern die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen (Gorch Fock).
Er macht bei der Terrorbekämpfung auch vor unnötigen Rechten der Soldaten nicht halt (Feldpost).

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## DarthLAX (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

kunduz und richtige entscheidung, sorry:

NEIN!

er hat soldaten die ihren Job gemacht haben zu unrecht angegriffen und sogar gefeuert etc. (und ja: bei militär einsätzen muss man mit kollateralschäden rechnen (auch mit zivilen opfern!) und ich finde die soldaten da haben richtig gehandelt)

Gorch Fock: naja bei uns in der zeitung hat ein ehemaliges besatzungsmitglied (offiziersanwärter!) geredet und der meinte das das aufgebauscht wurde und da nix wirklich schlimmes an bord passiert in der regel (!) d.h. ich weiß nicht ob er richtig gehandelt hat - klingt eher nach dem typischen politiker schnellschuss!

unnötige rechte? - gehts noch, das briefgeheimnis ist schützenswert (wer da reinpfuscht gehört in knast....überwachungsstaat wir kommen!)

ach ironie sollte das sein? ^^ - naja meine antwort ist net ironisch.

ach ja: mister ich bin so toll, ich bin so cool, mein haargeel verbraucht übersteigt das BIP kleinerer länder, ich bin der von gutenberg ist ZURÜCK GETRETEN!

ich meine zuerst runterspielen und dann, wenn dies härter wird schwanz einziehen und weglaufen? - sorry typischer politiker und es ist mir schleierhaft wie ich - ein klein wenig - respekt vor dem hatte, vor allem weil ich dachte:

endlich mal einer der net gleich abhaut um seine "wunden" zu lecken

mfg LAX
ps: mich würde mal interessieren, wer diese doktorarbeit unter die lupe genommen hat, sodass des raus kam (tippe auf wen de SPD/Grün oder sogar linkspartei nah ist - da ja "bald" wieder wahlen sind und die gegen den sich wenig chancen ausrechnen konnten)


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Der investigative Journalismus ist eine der Hauptaufgaben der Medien in einer Demokratie. Sie sollen die Politik kontrollieren und frei berichten dürfen! Wer Sch**** baut muss eben mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.


 
Der deutsche Journalismus ist doch fast nur noch Schmiererei. Da haben sich die Zeitungsaffen bei der Pressekonferenz aufgeregt weil nur Guttis Sprecher da war (und den noch blöd angemacht). Gutti hielt es für wichtiger sich um die 3 kurz zuvor gefallenen Soldaten in Afghanistan zu kümmern. Naja, hatten die Presseaffen noch wenigstens was zu meckern in den Schmierblättern.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Naja, das größte Schmierblatt hat pro Guttenberg Stimmung gemacht, egal was er gemacht hat. Für die waren z.B. alle Politiker, die sich bisher einen Doktor erschummelt haben, Lügner. Bei Guttenberg ist das aber wohl alles nicht so schlimm... er ist ja soooooooooooooooo sympatisch und sooooooooooo ein toller Redner, da ist doch egal, dass er uns dreist anlügt und in seinem Amt nur Grütze produziert. Ohne diese Schmierblätter wäre Guttenberg nie so weit gekommen...

Ich muss ehrlich sagen: endlich ist er weg. Erst hat er garnichts gemacht, in den letzten Wochen dann nur Müll. Wir brauchen keinen Minister, der sich von der Blöd steuern lässt (siehe Gorch Fock...). Alle Politiker lügen ab und zu mal, aber Guttenberg hats echt übertrieben. So eine Dreistigkeit ist selbst in der Politik selten.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Welches Vertrauen in Gysi, der als Anwalt in der DDR wohl seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten hat? Ich frage mich warum das nach Jahren jetzt heraus kramt das die Dissertation nicht ganz koscher ist. Richtig, weil ja "Superwahljahr" ist und man anstatt endlich die Probleme des Landes zu lösen sich lieber damit beschäftigt das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Politik noch mehr zu zerstören.


Der Unterschied liegt in der Beweiskraft. Im Gegensatz zu Herrn Gysi kann man es Gutenberg wohl nachweisen, das nach über 240 Seiten mit fehlenden Quellangaben Absicht dahintersteckt und ebenfalls kann man davon ausgehen, dass er anfänglich gelogen hat, weil er behauptete das es sein kann, dass sich der ein oder andere Fehler einngeschlichen hat. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
1.) Gutenberg hat copy and paste gemacht und bewußt gelogen um das zu vertuschen oder
2.) Er hat nicht die Doktorarbeit geschrieben, sondern ein ghostwriter.

Beides spricht nicht für ihn und die Tatsache das er selbst in seiner Rücktrittsrede wieder nur von "Fehlern" redet und lieber anderen Umständen die Schuld gibt, wie zum Beispiel den berechtigten Forderungen der Opposition und der zahlreichen Wissenschaftlern, bestätigt doch weiterhin sein fehlerhaftes Verhalten. Er hätte von Anfang an mit offenen Karten spielen sollen, so hat er sich sein eigenen politisches Grab geschaufelt. 

Und um wieder auf dein Geschriebenes zurückzukommen, so würde es dem Herrn Gysi auch ergehen, wenn man es ihm im gleichen Maße nachweisen könnte. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist gilt vorerst im Zweifel für den Angeklagten und bei Herrn Guttenberg gab es einfach und offensichtlich keine Zweifel mehr.

An sich ist das aber nicht schön anzusehen wie jemand öffentlich so zerfleischt wird und sollte mal darüber zu denken geben ob die Macht der Pressefreiheit nicht zu Weilen auch mal missbraucht wird, siehe damals die Negativkampagne gegen Bundeskanzler Schröder und aktuell gegen Gutenberg, wobei im letzteren Fall offensichtlich eine verursachende Handlung (Plagiatsaffäre) vorausging.

MfG


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> er hat soldaten die ihren Job gemacht haben zu unrecht angegriffen und sogar gefeuert etc. (und ja: bei militär einsätzen muss man mit kollateralschäden rechnen (auch mit zivilen opfern!) und ich finde die soldaten da haben richtig gehandelt)



Der Bombardierungsbefehl basierte auf einer immensen Fehleinschätzung der Soldaten. Ein Überflug mit der F-15E (hatten die amerikanischen Streitkräfte vorgeschlagen) hätte wahrscheinlich ausgereicht um die Zivilisten zu vertreiben und anschließend ein konvertionelles Eingreifen zu ermöglichen. Dass "KTvzG" die Lage falsch einschätzt und dann einem Generalinspekteur die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben hat, ist schwach.



> Gorch Fock:  ich weiß nicht ob er richtig gehandelt hat - klingt eher nach dem typischen politiker schnellschuss!





> unnötige rechte? - gehts noch, das briefgeheimnis ist schützenswert (wer da reinpfuscht gehört in knast....überwachungsstaat wir kommen!)


Meine Meinung seit [hier Jahreszahl einsetzen]!



> ach ironie sollte das sein? ^^ - naja meine antwort ist net ironisch.





> ach ja: mister ich bin so toll, ich bin so cool, mein haargeel verbraucht übersteigt das BIP kleinerer länder, ich bin der von gutenberg ist ZURÜCK GETRETEN!


Lange Leitung? 




> ps: mich würde mal interessieren, wer diese doktorarbeit unter die lupe genommen hat, sodass des raus kam (tippe auf wen de SPD/Grün oder sogar linkspartei nah ist - da ja "bald" wieder wahlen sind und die gegen den sich wenig chancen ausrechnen konnten)



Entweder: Die vom "ganz linken Rand der Parteienlandschaft". 
Oder: Angela Merkel um einen Konkurrenten abzusägen.
3. Alteranative: Fischer Lescano hats zufällig ganz allein gefunden (soll ja auch eher links sein).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



acc schrieb:


> dafür das einer der besten sein soll, hat er aber erstaunlich wenig geleistet. was gibst eigentlich erwähnenswertes in politischer hinsicht bei guttenberg?



Die Frage stelle ich iirc seit Beginn des Threads. Vielleicht kann sie ja jetzt mal einer der Guttenberg-Fans, die die letzten Wochen so verdächtig still waren, beantworten...




DarthLAX schrieb:


> kunduz und richtige entscheidung, sorry:...


 
Du hast den "Ironie"-Zusatz gelesen? 




@Topic: Ich würde nur zugern wissen, wer in der Partei das veranlasst hat und in wie weit es weitere Konsequenzen für Merkel und andere 100%-Guttenberg-Unterstützer gibt. Als gestern die Zahl der öffentlich gegen Guttenberg argumentierenden Unionler spürbar anstieg, dachte ich mir schon, dass er bald seinen Hut nehmen muss (rund-um-die-Uhr Negativ-Presse kann sich eine Partei eben nicht leisten - und gerade eine konservative nicht in dieser Weise) - aber irgendwer/irgendwas muss ja wohl der Auslöser gewesen sein, damit man ausgerechnet jetzt den Schlussstrich zieht, anstatt vor zwei Wochen oder in zwei Monaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich würde nur zugern wissen, wer in der Partei das veranlasst hat und in wie weit es weitere Konsequenzen für Merkel und andere 100%-Guttenberg-Unterstützer gibt. Als gestern die Zahl der öffentlich gegen Guttenberg argumentierenden Unionler spürbar anstieg, dachte ich mir schon, dass er bald seinen Hut nehmen muss (rund-um-die-Uhr Negativ-Presse kann sich eine Partei eben nicht leisten - und gerade eine konservative nicht in dieser Weise) - aber irgendwer/irgendwas muss ja wohl der Auslöser gewesen sein, damit man ausgerechnet jetzt den Schlussstrich zieht, anstatt vor zwei Wochen oder in zwei Monaten.


 
Merkel muss es gewesen sein, denn die CSU lässt ja ihr bestes Pferd nicht im Stall.
Aber wenn Mitglieder der Regierung selbst nicht begeistert waren, dass er geschummelt hat, musste sie einen Schlussstrich ziehen, ehe die Koalition gefährdet wird.


----------



## Skaos (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gutti hielt es für wichtiger sich um die 3 kurz zuvor gefallenen Soldaten in Afghanistan zu kümmern. Naja, hatten die Presseaffen noch wenigstens was zu meckern in den Schmierblättern.



Da bist du aber auch nicht so ganz richtig informiert, der Zeitpunkt den du meinst, wo sein Sprecher vor die Presse trat und angepöbelt wurde begründete sich mit einer von Guttenberg selbst angekündigten Stellungnahme zu dem Thema, bei der nur ausgewählte Pressevertreter den genauen- und von sonstigen Stellungnahmen abweichenden Ort gesagt bekamen.. Und das war wohl auch eine Methode die nicht gerade für ihn sprach..


Meint ihr wirklich die Merkel hat den am Ende selbst abgesägt, wie gesagt: gestern stand sie noch hinter ihm und wurde laut einiger Aussagen auf der Cebit dann doch recht kalt davon erwischt.. oder soll das auch wieder geschickt inszeniert worden sein..


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich die Merkel hat den am Ende selbst abgesägt, wie gesagt: gestern stand sie noch hinter ihm und wurde laut einiger Aussagen auf der Cebit dann doch recht kalt davon erwischt.. oder soll das auch wieder geschickt inszeniert worden sein..


Ach bei dem hohen Ministerverschleiß der Regierung würde mich das nicht wundern.  

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Merkel sägt schon, während andere noch nicht mal wissen, dass sie eine Säge hat. 
Die Wahlen in BW stehen vor der Tür, sie kann es sich nicht leisten, dass die Presse sich noch mehr um zu Guttenberg kümmert, denn inzwischen hat selbst sie gemerkt, dass die Felle wegschwimmen und rausschmeißen kann sie ihn nicht, also haben sie sich vollgelabert und bla bla bla eben.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Merkel sägt schon, während andere noch nicht mal wissen, dass sie eine Säge hat.


So viel wie sie sägt, müsste sie schon Arme wie ein Holzfäller haben. 
Angefangen hat damals alles bei Kohl... 

MfG


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich die Merkel hat den am Ende selbst abgesägt, wie gesagt: gestern stand sie noch hinter ihm und wurde laut einiger Aussagen auf der Cebit dann doch recht kalt davon erwischt.. oder soll das auch wieder geschickt inszeniert worden sein..


 
Wenn man hinter jemandem steht, kann man ihm auch einfacher in den Rücken fallen. Politiker in solchen Situationen sind meistens eher skrupellos. Kohl hat Heiner Geißler auch entlassen, als Geißler ihn abservieren wollte und auf kurz oder lang wäre Karl Theodor sicherlich Kanzlerkandidat geworden. Das sollte für Angela Merkel Grund genug sein ihn abzusägen.

Passend dazu: http://images2.memegenerator.net/Im...ageSize=Medium&generatorName=Merkel-Schaeuble


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



DaStash schrieb:


> So viel wie sie sägt, müsste sie schon Arme wie ein Holzfäller haben.



Die hat eine elektrohydraulische Säge, mit Stativ. Sie sägt ja öfters, da muss man auf die modernsten Technologien zurück greifen, die dieses Land bietet.


----------



## acc (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage stelle ich iirc seit Beginn des Threads. Vielleicht kann sie ja jetzt mal einer der Guttenberg-Fans, die die letzten Wochen so verdächtig still waren, beantworten...



ja die frage geistert seit anbeginn der affäre durch diverse foren und erstaunlicherweise konnte noch niemand seitens der guttenberg-befürworter die frage zufriedenstellend beantworten .


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die hat eine elektrohydraulische Säge, mit Stativ. Sie sägt ja öfters, da muss man auf die modernsten Technologien zurück greifen, die dieses Land bietet.


Hahaha, ja, deshalb betont sie auch immer so oft wie wichtig der Technologiestandort Deutschland ist! 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Unsere Staatsratvorsitzende Merkel hat noch das Problem in BaWü: Stuttgart21 und die Aktiengeschäfte des Herrn Mappus könnten dort böse Enden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Wenn sie BW auch noch verliert, dann werden die letzten 2 Jahre ihrer Amtszeit sehr ungemütlich, völlig unabhängig davon, ob zu Guttenberg dann noch da ist oder nicht.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Unsere Staatsratvorsitzende Merkel hat noch das Problem in BaWü: Stuttgart21 und die Aktiengeschäfte des Herrn Mappus könnten dort böse Enden.


 
Sieht (leider) nicht danach aus: Umfagewerte
Vier Wochen um die FDP um 2-3 % zu drücken oder der CDU Stimmen abzunehmen reicht glaube ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Im Süden sind sie halt konservativer als woanders.


----------



## KaitoKid (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Gutti kann sich einreihen in die Reihe derer, die nur durch Skandale und nicht durch positive Leistungen auffallen, denn imho hat er auch bisher als VM nhix außergewöhnliches getan.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Ich persönlich finde es absolut lächerlich, wie diese Kampagne gegen Guttenberg gelaufen ist. Doktortitel hin oder her, ich fand es wesentlich schlimmer, als Frau "Ms Gesundheitsministerin" Schmidt sich ihren Dienstwagen(!) hat klauen lassen im Privatgebrauch und dies dann als Lapalie abtat. Da wurden Steuergelder verschwendet und sie musste nicht gehen. 

Auch möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wieviele Doktortitel von anderen Politikern erkauft oder unter "Vetternwirtschaft" laufen. Zumal ich gerne wissen würde, wer überhaupt darauf kam, seine Arbeit in Frage zu stellen. Wir haben ja schon amerikansche Verhältnisse, wenn es der Gegner nötig hat schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen. Das ist wirklich arm. 

Ich achte ihn immer noch, solange er keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht. Und damit meine ich Zusagen für sinnfreie Kriegseinsätze, Steuerhinterziehung, Steuergeldverschwendung und ähnliches.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich die Merkel hat den am Ende selbst abgesägt, wie gesagt: gestern stand sie noch hinter ihm und wurde laut einiger Aussagen auf der Cebit dann doch recht kalt davon erwischt.. oder soll das auch wieder geschickt inszeniert worden sein..



Merkel ist dafür bekannt, dass Dinge im verborgenen ablaufen - möglich wäre es. Aber imho kann selbst Merkel so etwas nicht alleine durchziehen. Vor den Wählern eine falsche Fassade hochhalten - okay, das scheint Standardverfahren zu sein (ich erinnere an gewisse Verträge, die vermutlich schon unterzeichnet waren, ehe eine offene Debatte begann). Aber einer der wichtigstens Personen in der Union von einem auf den anderen Tag in den Rücken zu fallen...
Wenn sie sowas machen würde, würde die Partei sie fallenlassen. Man kann so einen Klüngel nicht ohne Unterstützer anführen und wenn jeder, selbst Leute, "hinter denen man zu 100% steht", der nächste sein kann, dann hat man keine Unterstützer mehr. Also: Wer noch?

Ich persönlich vermute eher, dass der Druck aus CSU und nicht aus der CDU kam. Die haben nunmal nicht viele große Positionen und können sich so einen Typen noch weniger leisten, als die Union als ganzes. Außerdem dürfte da die Berlinklüngelei nicht so eng verstrickt sein, schließlich liegt das im Ausland


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Bildungsministerin Annette Schavan hatte ja auch schon erwähnt, dass sie sich wegen zu Guttenberg "schämen würde".
Sie war vielleicht die einzige, die das offen preis gegeben hat, aber gedacht haben das sicher einige und dann berät man sich im Kanzleramt. Zu Guttenberg hat ja gestern noch gesagt, dass er an seinem Amt festhalten wird, heute plötzlich eine Kehrtwende (nicht die erste ). Da kann man praktisch schon davon ausgehen, dass da mehrere an den Fäden gezogen haben, aber das letzte Wort, was das Kabinett angeht, hat nun mal der Kanzler.


----------



## Softcooky (1. März 2011)

Den Rücktritt finde ich richtig, er kommt für mich aber zu spät. Sein Nachtreten gegen die Medien stößt mir zudem sauer auf.
Möglicherweise ist es aber Kalkül; ein guter Ansatzpunkt für ihn, bei einem Wiedereinstieg des "Heilsbringers".
Er hat es ja auch schön so dargestellt, als wäre er der Märtyrer für seine Soldaten, deren Anliegen untergehen bei dem
ganzen Bashing, das die Medien mit ihm treiben.
Aber er opfert sich edelmütig für sie, er, dem ja nur einige kleine Fehler unterliefen beim Erstellen seiner Doktorarbeit. Und
nur geschuldet dem Spannungsfeld zwischen Parteiarbeit, Familie und Rettung von Witwen und Waisen (warum muß ich nur immer an sein ganzes Haargel denken, bei soviel... *gelöscht* ) 

Das Angela Merkel diesen um jeden Preis im Amt halten wollte, ist für mich der nächste Skandal.
Konsequenzen ihrerseits sind aber wohl nicht zu erhoffen. Gerade die gute Frau Merkel, die Musik-, Filmindustrie usw. so sehr ... *ahem* ich drück's mal sehr höflich aus: wohlgesonnen ist und überaus deutlich herausstellte wie wichtig der Schutz des geistigen Eigentums ist, protegiert den Herrn.

Wie war das mit den Slogans der Industrie? Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher - hängt sie höher (naja, ok - zumindest ein paar Jährchen Gefängnis forderten sie wohl ). 
Aber beim Herrn zu Guttenberg ist (war)  das natürlich ganz etwas anderes. Coole Sache, Frau Merkel


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Er hat sich als Opfer verkauft, der eigentlich nichts dafür kann und die wahren Schuldigen sind die Oppositionsparteien.
Er hat, wie immer, die Schuld anderen gegeben.


----------



## sentinel1 (2. März 2011)

'zu Gut'tenberg  wurde ...

Keiner wills machen, ist halt ein Amt für Vollpfosten und wehe die sind dann auch noch dafür angesehen  oder bekommen Zuspruch.

Es ist und bleibt ein Abstiegsamt und so soll es auch bleiben, was anderes war nicht vereinbart. 
Wenn man aus dem Amt als Vollidiot rausgeht, dann ist alles OK, alles nach Plan.

Wer sich nicht drann hält, ...

Mal schauen wer sich dazu jetzt bekehren lässt    

Opposition: 

1. Yes we can
2. Just did it, well done 

Edit: es kommt gleich noch ein edit - der muss sein - Sorry

.. und was sagen die Soldaten dazu:

"Wir sind im Ars..!"  - können Sie aber allerdings nicht, da dies bereits geistiges Eigentum anderer Geleerter ist und ohne korrekte Zitierung derer hier Strafverfahren und Rufschädigungen zu erwarten sind


----------



## frEnzy (2. März 2011)

Guttenberg hat noch nie mit besonderen politischen Leistungen überzeugt. Alle "großen Entscheidungen", wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf, waren erst Hü- und dann Hott-Entscheidungen, die in der Regel beides Schnellschüsse waren. Als er merkte dass sein Hü wohl doch nicht so klug war, kam sofort das Hott, was aber auch nur unausgegohren und nicht zu Ende durchdacht war.

Ich glaube, dass er ein so beliebter Politiker war, lag an dem Glanz, den er ausstrahlte oder zumindest auszustrahlen schien. Ein junger adliger mit Doktortitel und siegessicherem Lächeln, ein eloquenter Redner mit heiler und glücklicher Familie, schöne Ehefrau, zwei Töchter, immer sicheres und stilvolles Auftreten, Schwiegermutters Liebling-Image, scheinbar ein echter und dabei dennoch fairer Macher, ehrlich, einer der auch mal das Maul aufmacht und sich nicht weg duckt, die Bildzeitung liebt ihn, viel persönliche Erfahrung in der Wirtschaft, ist viel rumgekommen, eine steile politische Karriere... etc. Wen könnte das nicht beeindrucken?

Und dann sowas! Der Doktortitel? Ein durch betrügerei erschummelter Titel! Der Lebenslauf? Gefaked! Viel Erfahrung in der Wirtschaft? Nichts mehr als Praktika! Der Sunnyboy wird als Lügner geoutet! Der Schein und der Glanz sind weg... das schmerzt schon, denke ich. Mal abgesehen von ihm selbst, dem es wohl am meisten leid tut, dass er bei seinen krummen Dingern erwischt worden ist, sind es wohl vor allem diejenigen, die geglaubt hatte, endlich einen gefunden zu haben, der Politiker ist und trotzdem die Wahrheit sagt, der, obwohl er adlig ist, ein Mann des Volks ist. Sich von diesem Bild zu verabschieden und sich selbst einzugestehen, dass man verarscht worden ist, ist wohl der Grund, warum so viele nach wie vor zu ihm halten, denn dieser Schritt ist schwer und tut weh.

Meiner Meinung nach war der Rücktritt schon ewig Überfällig!!! Nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass er so lange Politiker sein durfte, sind allerdings auch die Medien. Würde es in Deutschland noch einen echten, investigativen Journalismus geben, würden solche und noch viel schlimmere Schweinereien viel früher und auch wesentlich konsequenter aufgedeckt werden! Dass sein Lebenslauf ein Fake ist, hätte man schon vor Jahren rausfinden können. Bzw. es wurde ja sogar darüber berichtet, aber nur am Rande und keiner hat sich drum gekümmert. Leider wird sowas immer erst dann aufgegriffen, wenn es ins Stimmungsbild passt und alle anderen auch schon mit machen (Danke noch mal an dieser Stelle an "das Netz", dass dies überhaupt erst möglich gemacht hat, weil sie die ganzen Stellen gefunden haben). Momentan kämpft und verliert die Bundesregierung an allen nur denkbaren Fronten und es sieht bei den ganzen anstehenden Wahlen gar nicht gut aus... da kommt ein geklauter Doktortitel eines Spitzenpolitiker gerade recht, um weiter Salz in die Wunde zu streuen, um weiter Meinung zu machen gegen die CDU/CSU/FDP.

Ich meine, ich will mich nicht beschweren! Jede schlechte Nachricht für die Schwarzen/Braunen/Gelben ist ne gute Nachricht, wie ich finde. Darum bin ich Guttenberg insofern auch echt dankbar, dass er ein so mieses Krisenmanagement hat und dass er seinen Rückzug so lange rausgezögert hat. Echt gut war auch der Versuch, sich selbst als Opfer darstellen zu wollen bzw. sich auch noch als Vorbild zu präsentieren, weil er ja, nachdem er erwischt worden ist, alles Stückchenweise zugegeben hat bzw. zugegeben hat, dass er auch mal Fehler macht. SOGAR er!! lol! Was eine Witzfigur! Gut, dass er jetzt erstmal für Monate oder gar Jahre oder hoffentlich für immer weg vom Fenster ist! Hoffentlich kostet die ganze Geschichte die Koalition richtig Prozente bei den Wahlen! Bloß weg mit denen... gekauftes Pack!


----------



## sentinel1 (2. März 2011)

95% der Doktorarbeit von zu Guttenberg auswendig kennen .. jo , macker , jo

aber nix wissen - was sollen machen Quecksilber in Energiesparlampen und wie sollen entsorgen - nix Ahnung - Ähm giftig - sind das auch Fußnoten ?

'Die sind Deutschland'


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. März 2011)

Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit Herrn Guttenberg hier Amtsmissbrauch, Meineid oder sonst etwas vorzuwerfen. Was hat ihm der Titel den so alles gebracht. Deswegen ist er ja nicht direkt Kanzlerkandiat geworden. Hat Frau Merkel einen Doktor Titel? Nicht das ich wüsste. Da ist der Mann halt Professor. 

Die Politik hat Angst vor ihm. Mehr ist das nicht. Sie wollen ihn wegeckeln und das haben sie auch mit dieser peinliche Aktion getan. Guttenberg war halt viel zu gut für diese Politik und die anderen kamen nicht mit der Situation klar, dass er ein möglicher Kanzlerkandidat ist. Der, den vor 2 Jahren noch keiner Kante. Da liegt es dochh auf der Hand das die bekannten Gesichter, die ihr Leben hin auf das Kanzleramt arbeiten, sauer und erzürnt sind, dass so ein "Alibi" Doktor die ganze Politik auf den Kopf stellt. Jetzt haben sie einen Grund gefunden und nutzen den voll und ganz aus. 

Aber mal ehrlich. Die Doktorarbeiten sind doch alle nicht echt. Ich wil nicht wissen, wie viele 1000 Ärzte die kopiert haben und es nicht aufgefallen ist. Daher finde ich es Quatsch ihm deswegen anzukreiden was tausend auch machen.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Welches Vertrauen in Gysi, der als Anwalt in der DDR wohl seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten hat? Ich frage mich warum das nach Jahren jetzt heraus kramt das die Dissertation nicht ganz koscher ist. Richtig, weil ja "Superwahljahr" ist und man anstatt endlich die Probleme des Landes zu lösen sich lieber damit beschäftigt das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Politik noch mehr zu zerstören.


 
natürlich! - ich meine sorry, aber keiner hat - zumindest meines wissens nach - bisher gesagt, wer denn auf die idee gekommen ist die arbeit von Karlchen zu Gutenberg zu untersuchen...sorry aber:

NACHTIGAL ICH HÖR DIR TRAPPSEN!

d.h. ich glaube das war ein mitarbeiter/mitglied/sympathisant oder gar einer der "großen" (aka. führungskräfte z.B. partei vorsitzende, schatzmeister, fraktionsvorsitzende im bundestag etc.) einer der gegenparteien (d.h. die linke, die grünen, die SPD, die NPD etc.) oder aber (was IMHO schlimmer währe) einer seiner partei internen rivalen (ist nicht mal abwegig, weil die bestimmt bescheid wussten, wie es überhaupt dazu kam das er nen doktor-titel hatte (er wurde ja mit "befriedigend" zugelassen als doktorand, was doch selten ist!) etc.)

nicht umsonst heißt es im volksmund:

feind, erzfeind, parteifreund (als steigerung von dem wort feind)

so meine par cent.

ach ja: ich finde den rücktritt nicht gut, da er doch kompetenter war als das was jetzt kommt, auch wenn er ein lügner ist wie - meiner meinung nach (nochmal: das was jetzt kommt ist ausdrücklich eine subjektive meinung, meine meinung!) die meisten politiker die höher kommen wollen als Gemeinderat z.B. (und selbst da wird schon beschissen und betrogen - nur weniger häufig und weniger leicht, weil man meist die leute doch kennt bevor man sie wählt!)

mfg LAX
ps: ich nehme ihm die lüge noch aus einem grund nicht so wirklich übel: solange beschiss, der keinem anderen schadet (z.B. abschreiben bei der klausur), nicht entdeckt wird (was so gut wie sicher ist z.B. eben wenn ich in ner arbeit abschreibe, was 90% der schüler mal machen) ist es meiner meinung nach legitim. soll heißen: wer von uns würde das nicht tun, wenn er dächte damit durch zu kommen? (ja die frage da ist bewusste provokation, ich will nicht mal ne antwort d.h. die ist rhetorisch, weil jeder die antwort insgeheim kennt d.h. versucht nicht mich bzw. den rest im forum zu belügen, beantwortet die frage still und leise für euch selbst, danke)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Er ist abgesägt. Besser jetzt als noch später.
Was mich daran stört und weswegen ich die erste Option gewählt habe, er hätte schon viel früher gehen müssen. Die Kundus-Affäre war ein bedeutend gewichtigerer Punkt, den Mann sofort und rigoros zu entsorgen. Bereits dort hat er sich für mich den Titel: Lügenbaron verdient. Da wurde gemauert und vorgeschoben, zugegeben, teilweise wieder dementiert, wieder ein Quäntchen rausgerückt.
Als sein Betrug bei der Doktorarbeit dann offensichtlich wurde, hat er es genau so wieder gehalten. Schrittweise immer nur das zugegeben, was grad eh nicht mehr unter der Decke zu halten war.
Der Kerl hatte einfach von Anfang an ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem. 

Die Opel-Rettung ging auf seine Kappe? So sagt man. Aber - im Hintergrund hat aber das Merkel die Strippchen gezogen. Der Theo hatte nicht mal ansatzweise die Connections.
Die Bundeswehr"reform" hat er ins Rollen gebracht? So sagt man. Aber - das ist schon lange als Schäubles Steckenpferd im Umlauf.

Nein, politisch "gemacht" hat der Gutti eigentlich gar nix weiter, als die Parteilinie umgesetzt. Das aber mit viel Glamour und Tamtam. Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich mit einer so riesigen PR-Agentur wie dem Springer-Konsortium im Rücken. Da wurden in Teilen der Bevölkerung monarchische Träumereien geweckt und die Klatschpresse-Nummer gefahren, dass der Schmalz nur so tropfte.
Beliebtheit kann man auch erzeugen.

Ich mochte den geschniegelten Blender noch nie und bin froh, dass er jetzt sein verdientes politisches Ende gefunden hat.

Hier hätte sich die Adels-Clique mal sinnvoll austoben können: TP: Die Bundeswehr, Kinderrechte und Stephanie zu Guttenberg (Die Ausbildung Minderjähriger an der Waffe und die Anwerbung von Kindern in Schulen für den Kriegsdienst - der "Schattenbericht Kindersoldaten 2011"), betrifft es doch sowohl Ressort als auch vorgebliche Interessenlage der Gattin.



			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> .......................
> 
> Das Schweigen der Guttenbergs
> 
> ...


----------



## frEnzy (2. März 2011)

Tja, die politischen Lager gehen sich ja bereits an die Gurgel. Die Anhänger der Union reden sich den Betrug und die Lügen von Guttenberg schön und versuchen es in eine, rein machtpolitisch motivierte Hetzerei der Oposition umzudrehen und die Opposition versucht natürlich krampfhaft aus der "Causa Guttenberg" positives Kapital für sich zu schlagen. Das wäre andersherum aber genau so. Das gehört zum politischen Spielchen dazu.

Fakt ist:
- Guttenberg hat betrogen
- Guttenberg hat gelogen
- Guttenberg hat versucht zu vertuschen

Das sind drei gute Gründe um ihn aus der politischen Umlaufbahn zu schießen! Und das war jetzt bei der Doktorarbeit ja nicht das erste mal, dass er so gehandelt hat. Aber irgendwann ist selbst bei einem Politiker Schluss mit Lustig. Irgendwann läuft das Fass halt über. Und nur, weil alle anderen Politiker auch Lügner, Mauschler, Betrüger etc. sind, macht es das Verhalten von Guttenberg nicht einen winzigen Deut besser! Hier sind der Journalismus, ehrliche und aufrechte Bürger und die Staatsanwaltenschaften des Landes gefragt, mal genauer hinzu gucken, damit der Dreck, den die anderen am Stecken haben, auch endlich mal auf den Tisch kommt. Ach ja, und es braucht auch ein Volk, dass sich sowas nicht bieten lässt! Das wäre wahrscheinlich das wichtigste...


----------



## Skaos (2. März 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Auch möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wieviele Doktortitel von anderen Politikern erkauft oder unter "Vetternwirtschaft" laufen. Zumal ich gerne wissen würde, wer überhaupt darauf kam, seine Arbeit in Frage zu stellen. Wir haben ja schon amerikansche Verhältnisse, wenn es der Gegner nötig hat schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen. Das ist wirklich arm.
> 
> Ich achte ihn immer noch, solange er keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht. Und damit meine ich Zusagen für sinnfreie Kriegseinsätze, Steuerhinterziehung, Steuergeldverschwendung und ähnliches.



Also der Schaden, den er wie auch hier im Forum zu lesen ist, den Leuten mit Doktortiteln beschert hat schon nicht ohne, hier liest man ja auch ständig: "Wer weiß wer noch keinen echten Titel hat".. Und wer ein solches Saubermannimage darzustellen versucht der sollte sich auch nicht wundern, dass man herausfindet, dass es eben auch nur Fassade ist.. wer die Leute so blenden will sollte sich vorher darumkümmern, dass das ganze wasserdicht ist..
Ich finde es fast schon erschreckend wie das Ganze immernoch als Lapalie abgetan wird, wenngleich das leider bei anderen Politikern auch geschehen ist und sie keine Konsequenzen zu tragen hatten..



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit Herrn Guttenberg hier Amtsmissbrauch, Meineid oder sonst etwas vorzuwerfen. Was hat ihm der Titel den so alles gebracht. Deswegen ist er ja nicht direkt Kanzlerkandiat geworden. Hat Frau Merkel einen Doktor Titel? Nicht das ich wüsste. Da ist der Mann halt Professor.



Was war es denn wenn nicht Amtsmissbrauch was die Beauftragung des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes angeht?! Und für mich gehört er einfach nicht in das Amt, weil er seine Glaubwürdigkeit gerade im Verlauf dieser Plagiatsaffäre mehrfach in Frage stellte.. Kanzlerkandidaten sind eigentlich nur zu Wahlen interessant und zur letzten kannte den noch kein Schwein  .. Frau Merkel hat btw einen Doktortitel, "nur" einen Ehrendoktortitel der Physik aber immerhin  ihr Mann dürfte recht wenig mit ihrer politischen Position zu tun haben..



> Guttenberg war halt viel zu gut für diese Politik


Hossa, da hat die Bildberichterstattung aber bei jemandem so richtig gefruchtet, nach den ganzen Enthüllungen noch an den selbstlosen, volksnahen Adligen zu glauben, der keinem was Schlechtes wollte und nur fürs Volk und die Soldaten da war finde ich fast schon wieder bewundernswert.



> Aber mal ehrlich. Die Doktorarbeiten sind doch alle nicht echt. Ich wil nicht wissen, wie viele 1000 Ärzte die kopiert haben und es nicht aufgefallen ist. Daher finde ich es Quatsch ihm deswegen anzukreiden was tausend auch machen.


Wie oben geschrieben, genau solche Ansätze sind für mich der größte Schaden, der entstanden ist.. Sicherlich verallgmeinere ich manche Vorwürfe an Politiker auch ganz gerne mal, aber soetwas gleich allen Doktoranden vorzuwerfen finde sogar ich übertrieben.. Nicht jeder hat so viele Kontakte die das Gerüst solang aufrechterhalten konnten oder überhaupt erst ermöglichten..



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: ich nehme ihm die lüge noch aus einem grund nicht so wirklich übel: solange beschiss, der keinem anderen schadet (z.B. abschreiben bei der klausur), nicht entdeckt wird (was so gut wie sicher ist z.B. eben wenn ich in ner arbeit abschreibe, was 90% der schüler mal machen) ist es meiner meinung nach legitim. soll heißen: wer von uns würde das nicht tun, wenn er dächte damit durch zu kommen? (ja die frage da ist bewusste provokation, ich will nicht mal ne antwort d.h. die ist rhetorisch, weil jeder die antwort insgeheim kennt d.h. versucht nicht mich bzw. den rest im forum zu belügen, beantwortet die frage still und leise für euch selbst, danke)


 
Und können wir jetzt bitte mal aufhören das ganze mit Abschreiben in der Schule gleichzusetzen.. Selbst das Abitur bekommt man nachträglich aberkannt, wenn man einen Betrug nachgewiesen bekommt.. Und unabhängig von der Antwort auf die Frage, was jeder machen würde, wenn er sich sicher wäre es würde nie herauskommen, ist doch deren Grundlage schon gar nicht gegeben, es kann sich eben keiner sicher sein!! Da muss ich nichtmal mit der Moral anfangen, die durchaus noch einige haben, solche Dinge im Leben allein erreichen zu wollen, weil ihnen ein solcher Titel noch etwas wert ist, aber das scheint ja leider auch nur noch eine Minderheit zu sein..


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es absolut lächerlich, wie diese Kampagne gegen Guttenberg gelaufen ist. Doktortitel hin oder her, ich fand es wesentlich schlimmer, als Frau "Ms Gesundheitsministerin" Schmidt sich ihren Dienstwagen(!) hat klauen lassen im Privatgebrauch und dies dann als Lapalie abtat. Da wurden Steuergelder verschwendet und sie musste nicht gehen.


 Bei Herrn Gutenberg wurden auch Steuergelder verschwendet, da er den wissenschaftlichen Dienst für seine Arbeit eingesetzt hat.


> Auch möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wieviele Doktortitel von anderen Politikern erkauft oder unter "Vetternwirtschaft" laufen. Zumal ich gerne wissen würde, wer überhaupt darauf kam, seine Arbeit in Frage zu stellen. Wir haben ja schon amerikansche Verhältnisse, wenn es der Gegner nötig hat schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen. Das ist wirklich arm.


Es ist nicht die Tatsache tragisch das er es gemacht hat, sondern das er offensichtlich nicht die Wahrheit sagt und stetig überall anders die Schuld such und nie bei sich selbst. Er verstößt gegen zu tiefst konservative Werte und das hat ihm halt zum Schluss auch Zuspruch in der eigenen Partei gekostet. Hätte er von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt, hätte es seine politische Karriere bei Weitem nicht so nachhaltig geschadet wie jetzt.


> Ich achte ihn immer noch, solange er keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht. Und damit meine ich Zusagen für sinnfreie Kriegseinsätze, Steuerhinterziehung, Steuergeldverschwendung und ähnliches.


Den Schaden hat er aber verursacht. Bei seiner Partei, bei der Koalition, bei der Bundeskanzlerin, bei der Uni wo er promoviert hatte und letztendlich bei den ganzen Wissenschaft.

MfG


----------



## acc (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es absolut lächerlich, wie diese Kampagne gegen Guttenberg gelaufen ist. Doktortitel hin oder her, ich fand es wesentlich schlimmer, als Frau "Ms Gesundheitsministerin" Schmidt sich ihren Dienstwagen(!) hat klauen lassen im Privatgebrauch und dies dann als Lapalie abtat. Da wurden Steuergelder verschwendet und sie musste nicht gehen.


 
der fuhrpark der bundesregierung ist sicherlich versichert, war also garnicht so teuer. die kosten für guttenbergs wahlveranstaltung mit kerners talkshow dürfte da mit 17.000 euro hauen da sicherlich mehr rein. und von merkels reisen nach südafrika zur fussball-wm reden wir erst garnicht. da sind nicht zehntausende, sondern hunderttausende euro zusammengekommen .



> Ich achte ihn immer noch, solange er keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht. Und damit meine ich Zusagen für sinnfreie Kriegseinsätze, Steuerhinterziehung, Steuergeldverschwendung und ähnliches.



keinen schaden verursacht? er hat eads vertragsstrafen etc. erlassen, kostet dem steuerzahler nur eine milliarde euro . ist das schaden genug für dich?


----------



## Aven X (2. März 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Hat Frau Merkel einen Doktor Titel? Nicht das ich wüsste. Da ist der Mann halt Professor.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

> Fakt ist:
> - Guttenberg hat betrogen
> - Guttenberg hat gelogen
> - Guttenberg hat versucht zu vertuschen



Fakt ist: Welcher Politiker macht das in Deutschland nicht?


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Welcher Politiker macht das in Deutschland nicht?


Stimmt schon aber wer erwischt wird hat eben Pech gehabt und bei ihm war es nun einmal eindeutig. Dazu noch sein fehlerhaftes Verhalten mit der Sache umzugehen. Hat er denn bis heute überhaupt mal inhaltlich dazu Stellung genommen? Bis jetzt sind doch alle anderen außer er Schuld. M. M. n. ist er zu Recht gegangen und um ihn mit seinen eigenen Worten sinngemäß zu zitieren:"Und deswegen ziehe ich die Konsequenz, die ich auch von anderen verlangt habe und verlangt hätte. "

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Hat Frau Merkel einen Doktor Titel? Nicht das ich wüsste. Da ist der Mann halt Professor.


 
Merkel hat 1986 promoviert.


----------



## dr_breen (2. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Merkel hat 1986 promoviert.


 
Genau und zwar über:


> Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden


Was haltet ihr von Thomas de Maizière als Nachfolger von Guttenberg? Und von Friedrich als Innenminister?

P.S.: Der Gastkommentar von Richard David Precht im Handelsblatt ist heute echt lesenswert.


----------



## Skaos (2. März 2011)

Stimmt, habs eben auch nochmal genauer nachgelesen, damit war das hier vorhin nicht wirklich korrekt 



Skaos schrieb:


> Frau Merkel hat btw einen Doktortitel, "nur" einen Ehrendoktortitel der Physik aber immerhin .




Sie hat den Doktor in Physik gemacht, Note "sehr gut" Thema: "Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden" --> Dr. rer. nat.

€dit: da war jemand schneller..


----------



## FunBenedikt (2. März 2011)

Mir soll jemand erklären was ein doctor tietel in der Politik zusuchen hat er hat ihn für sich selbst gemacht, denn imberufsleben hat er einen guten posten und die Berichtersattung geht mir auch auf den S**k aus jedem radio aus jedem fernseher in jeder zeitung immer nur guttember gutenberg gutenberg was ist mit den soldaten die gefallen sind ich habe in semtlichen medien nichts darüber erfahren und dass hat das volk doch mehr zu interessieren als ein Dr-titel


----------



## Aven X (2. März 2011)

FunBenedikt schrieb:


> Mir soll jemand erklären was ein doctor tietel in der Politik zusuchen hat er hat ihn für sich selbst gemacht, denn imberufsleben hat er einen guten posten und die Berichtersattung geht mir auch auf den S**k aus jedem radio aus jedem fernseher in jeder zeitung immer nur guttember gutenberg gutenberg was ist mit den soldaten die gefallen sind ich habe in semtlichen medien nichts darüber erfahren und dass hat das volk doch mehr zu interessieren als ein Dr-titel



Unter zur Hilfenahme eines Übersetzungsbuches FunBenedikt-Deutsch bin ich hierbei hängen geblieben



FunBenedikt schrieb:


> ... was ist mit den soldaten die gefallen sind ...



Kann ich Dir sagen: die haben ihren Job gemacht. Von dem sie wussten, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, nicht wieder zu kommen bei solchen Einsätzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Sie hat den Doktor in Physik gemacht, Note "sehr gut" Thema: "Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden" --> Dr. rer. nat.


 
Der Unterschied zwischen einem Dr. rer. nat und einem Dr. h.c. ist schon gewaltig. 
Meine Frau ist auch Dr. rer. nat und sie meckert, wie alle Akademiker, über zu Guttenberg und will ihn in einen Sack stopfen und draufschlagen. 



FunBenedikt schrieb:


> Mir soll jemand erklären was ein doctor tietel in der Politik zusuchen hat er hat ihn für sich selbst gemacht, denn imberufsleben hat er einen guten posten und die Berichtersattung geht mir auch auf den S**k aus jedem radio aus jedem fernseher in jeder zeitung immer nur guttember gutenberg gutenberg was ist mit den soldaten die gefallen sind ich habe in semtlichen medien nichts darüber erfahren und dass hat das volk doch mehr zu interessieren als ein Dr-titel


 
Gar nichts, ein Doktortitel ist in politischen Kreisen eher eine Art "eigenes Schulterklopfen". Ein akademischer Grad macht einige Türen auf (besonders in der Forschung), aber ein Jurist z.B. muss keinen Doktortitel haben (obwohl er damit angeblich mehr Gehalt bekommen kann als wenn er keinen hat).


----------



## dr_breen (2. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist auch Dr. rer. nat und sie meckert, wie alle Akademiker, über zu Guttenberg und will ihn in einen Sack stopfen und draufschlagen.


Bitte filmen! Das will ich sehen! 




> Gar nichts, ein Doktortitel ist in politischen Kreisen eher eine Art "eigenes Schulterklopfen".


Zwingend ist ein Doktor oder ein Abitur in der Politik nicht, - Seehofer ist Diplomverwaltungswirt (FH) - aber ein Doktor/ abgeschlossenes Studium in Politologie / Jura usw. kann sicherlich beim Entwerfen von Gesetzestexten und dem Erreichen von politischen Reformen helfen. Der Dr. rer. nat. von Angela Merkel spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## FunBenedikt (2. März 2011)

Kann ich Dir sagen: die haben ihren Job gemacht. Von dem sie wussten, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, nicht wieder zu kommen bei solchen Einsätzen.[/QUOTE]

Ich meinte damit die Nachrichten in dehnen ich so etwas gerne gesehen,oder gehört hätte und nicht ewig die Diskussionen über Guttenberg dass sie dort auch den Tod (das ich nicht in irgendeiner weise witzig finde )ist mir schon klar aber was solls ich wollte ja auch nur miene Meineung zu dem Thema segen
MfG FunBenedikt


----------



## Low (2. März 2011)

Oh man, ich wollte Guttenberg als Kanzler sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> aber ein Doktor/ abgeschlossenes Studium in Politologie / Jura usw. kann sicherlich beim Entwerfen von Gesetzestexten und dem Erreichen von politischen Reformen helfen. Der Dr. rer. nat. von Angela Merkel spielt keine Rolle.


 
Das ist klar, deshalb sind auch so viele Politker (MdB) Juristen, denn nur sie verstehen das überhaupt, was die Lobbyistenverbände an neuen Gesetzen ausgearbeitet haben ().
Eine Kindergärtnerin ist zwar als MdB auch zu begrüßen, kommt aber eher selten vor, außerdem stellt die Partei ja auch die zur Wahl stehenden Leute auf. In Deutschland gehts ja nur nach der Partei, da sind gute Typen nicht gefragt.
Wobei der Jurist eben keinen Doktor haben muss um das zu begreifen, was er da macht.


----------



## Softcooky (2. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Welcher Politiker macht das in Deutschland nicht?



Die Tragödie ist wohl, dass dem kaum glaubhaft widersprochen werden kann 

Und gerade die Union hatte ja einmal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, es zur Abwechslung einmal
mit Wahrheiten zu versuchen. Hatten sie nicht mal vor einer größeren Wahl zugegeben, Steuern erhöhen zu müssen, statt
von blühenden Landschaften, für den Bürger kostenfreien Wiedervereinigung und sonstigen Humbug zu erzählen?
Und haben die Wahl damit vergeigt?
Aus Fehlern lernt man 
Es scheint ja eine Masse von Leute zu geben die ähnlich zu denken scheinen, wie einige Vorposter: Man darf ruhig betrügen. Sich nur nicht dabei erwischen lassen. 

Ernsthafter: Kaum ein anderer Politiker ging so mit seiner persönlichen Integrität, wie Herr zu Guttenberg hausieren.
Dadurch war für mich sein Rücktritt doppelt zwingend.

Da sein Kurs als Verteidigungsminister auch mehr aus Schein denn Sein bestand, wie einige schon ansprachen, finde ich 
den Nachfolger einen Gewinn (wenn ich mal die "Kleinigkeit" außer Acht lasse, dass ich als Pazifist ein Problem mit dem
ganzen Job habe   - insbesondere, da er folgerichtig schon längst wieder "Kriegsminister" genannt werden müßte).
Ich hoffe nur, dass wiederum der Nachfolger von de Maizière ähnlich unaufgeregt handelt - Schilly und Schäuble haben m. E. 
genug für massiven Abbau von Bürgerrechten gesorgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> ...



könntest du bitte darauf achten, dass deine Posts etwas zum Thema beitragen? Danke.



FunBenedikt schrieb:


> ...



Und an dich der Hinweis, dass in diesem Forum die deutsche Rechtschreibung gilt. Gelegentliches Verwenden von Satzzeichen inklusive.





<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Welcher Politiker macht das in Deutschland nicht?



Fakt ist: Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Politiker macht es entweder nicht, oder sie ist verdammt gut im letzten Punkt.
So oder so hatte Guttenberg nicht das Niveau anderer Politiker 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Dr. rer. nat und einem Dr. h.c. ist schon gewaltig.



Wobei Merkel beides hat, letztere sogar im Überfluss. (da sollten sich imho mal einige Unis darüber Gedanken machen, ob eine Politikerin, die "voll und ganz" hinter jemandem steht, der die versammelte Wissenschaftsgesellschaft reinlegt, belügt, beleidigt und jede Form von wissenschaftlichen Grundsätzen mit Füßen tritt, wirklich "Ehre" und "Doktor" nebeneinander führen sollte...)


----------



## P@inkiller (3. März 2011)

Also, ich betrachte es so.
Einerseits ist es für ihn blöd gelaufen, da es ans Tageslicht gekommen ist, dass er "betrogen" hat.
Andererseits ist es einfach nur Sch**** Von ihm, da er so einfach durch gekommen ist und die normale Gesellschaft sich für einen Dr. Titel sehr bemühen muss.
Es war richtig da er zurück getreten ist, weil immoment ist er das Top Thema Nr. 1 und solange er verteidigungsminister Gewesen Ware, hätte dies auch nicht aufgehört.


MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*

Was ich irgendwie grade feststellen muss ist das der Sinn meines Ursprünglichen Threads missbraucht wurde.(Ursprüngliches Thema: "[Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?"

..und mal eben in der Überschrift und Co. rumgemogelt wurde...Man hätte auch ein neues Thema daraus machen können...da ja die Diskussion scheibar irgendwann einmal in eine andere Richtung ging. An dieser Stelle werden von der Moderation gern mal Themen geschlossen oder gesplittet...



Für mich ist das Thema Guttenberg ein folgendes:

*"Totalversagen der Menschlichkeit auf Politischer Ebene"*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Politischen Kabarettisten...Herr Gutenberg wurde nun erfolgreich aus dem Amt geeckelt. Man hat ihn ja schon seit Amtsantritt gegängelt, mit diversten Vorwürfen malträtiert.

Traurig an dieser Tatsache ist wie hartnäckig man solch ein Ziel doch durch die ganzen politischen Reihen verfolgen konnte. Sowas funktioniert bei den Herren scheinbar nicht was alles andere Angeht, wie z. B.:
 Steuerreform, Harz4, Ende der Atomkraft, Gerechtigkeit, Abbau der Sozialungleichheit, Abzug aus Afganistan, Einführen geringerer Diäten, Anstreben erneuerbarer Energien und Auflösen der Lobbymacht der Stromkonzerne....

pfui Teufel, das ist Eckel vom Feinsten und widert mich als Mensch einfach nur an...Sowas habe ich zum letzten mal in der Schule erlebt, als die Schwächeren in den Ecken verkloppt wurden...

Ich bin mir absolut Sicher, dass man bei jedem der Politiker die man "loswerden" will irgendetwas findet, was man gegen diesen Verwenden kann. Ok, ja es ist nicht in Ordnung aber wie es scheinbar zu diesem Thema kam, das macht mich Wütend und als normaler Bürger politikverdrossen. Unterdiesen Umständen kann ich keine Partei wählen, die so mit Menschen umgeht...


----------



## Skaos (3. März 2011)

Da wär ich mal gespannt auf deinen Ansatz dieses Thema zu behandeln, wie wärst du vorgegangen?? 
Sicherlich ist dieses ganze Gehetze nicht die feine Art, begründete sich in großem Maße aber auch zunehmend auf den Reaktionen des Betrügers selbst, der nach eigener Aussage, einfach nicht von seinem Traumposten loslassen wollte.. So wie er sich verhalten hat muss da keiner dem anderen einen Vorwurf machen, das war von allen Seiten unter aller Sau!

Dein Statement klingt gerade so, als wäre dir die bisherige Vorgehensweise bei den anderen Politikern, die Mist gebaut haben, lieber gewesen.. Sprich wir machen es kurz zum Thema schließen es als Lapalie ab und machen weiter wie bisher.. Ich finds gut, dass da mal eine Art Zeichen gesetzt wurde und Konsequenzen getragen werden mussten, auch wenn es aus scheinbar niederen Beweggründen eingeleitet wurde.. Es passierte wenigstens mal etwas und konnte nicht einfach ausgesessen werden wie so viele andere Vorfälle.



> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Dr. rer. nat und einem Dr. h.c. ist schon gewaltig.


Schon klar, darum ja noch mein Nachtrag, nach dem ich den promovierten Titel fand 


€dit: Hier mal ein Paar Abstimmungsergebnisse vom neuen Innenminister, für die die wie ich noch nie etwas von ihm gehört haben.. http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_...ngsverhalten-all.html#parlamentarische_arbeit
Laut SpOn ist wohl zu erwarten, dass er die Linie seines Vorgängers fortsetzt und nicht die Schiene von Schäuble fährt.. mal sehen was draus wird..

Langsam ist wohl ein Auslagern des Themas wirklich mehr als sonnvoll, da muss ich Jason D. Runé rechtgeben.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> [..]
> Dein Statement klingt gerade so, als wäre dir die bisherige Vorgehensweise bei den anderen Politikern, die Mist gebaut haben, lieber gewesen..[..]
> 
> Langsam ist wohl ein Auslagern des Themas wirklich mehr als sonnvoll, da muss ich Jason D. Runé rechtgeben.


das meinte ich nicht, ich sehe nur den weitestgehenden Zusammenhang...seit Amtsantritt konnte der Mann nicht vernünftig arbeiten. Alle Entscheidungen wurden mit besonderer Kritik bestimmt, ok ist nun mal so..nur fällt es bei Ihm besonders auf...was da auf seinem Rücken ausgetragen wurde ist für mich als Bürger nicht nachvollziehbar..Alle hatten wohl bis auf Angie angst vor dem jungen Politiker auf dem Bayrischen Land..und dafür musste der Streber halt verprügelt werden..wie wiederwertig und niedrig ist sowas? In den Schulen gibt es auch immer einen den sie gegängelt haben...auf Politischer Ebene halt er...ecklig sowas ich verabscheue alle Menschen die so etwas machen...


Skaos schrieb:


> [..]Langsam ist wohl ein Auslagern des Themas wirklich mehr als sinnvoll, da muss ich Jason D. Runé rechtgeben.


 danke..


----------



## Skaos (3. März 2011)

Also Mitleid muss man mit ihm gewiss nicht haben, wer ein solches Amt bezieht sollte sich mehr als bewusst sein, dass er im öffentlichen Licht steht und besonderes Interesse auch auf seine Person zieht. Er kam zu einer Zeit in sein Amt, als es eh schon fragwürdige Vorfälle gab, auch hier für mich vorherzusehen, dass da kritisch beobachtet und hinterfragt wird, darauf hat er sich also einstellen können. Mir fällt gerade nichts ein wo er zu unrecht kritisiert wurde, oder wo nur er für angemahnt wurde, bspw die Geschichte mit der Gattin in Afghanistan, die traf auch einen Westerwelle und hatte für beide keine Konsequenzen, klar man hatte mal wieder einen kurzen Aufreger, aber am Ende war es eigentlich nichts.. Die Gorch Fock-Story hat er sich selber verbockt mit der Art und Weise wie hier die Entlassung geschah, erst wollte man warten, dann ging es (nach einem BILD-Artikel) ganz schnell, aber eine wirkliche Beweislast lag irgendwie auch nie vor.. Vielleicht verdräng ich einiges, dann bitte ich dich mir andere Beispiele zu nennen, aber bisher kann ich nichts erkennen, wonach er nicht berechtigt Kritik bezogen hat und wo es jedem anderen nicht genau so gegangen wäre. Der Vorwurf, dass nur gegen sein Amt oder gar seine Person geschossen bestätigt sich für mich nicht.

Und der Streber, Saubermann und was weiß ich nicht alles den er darstellen wollte gibts ja augenscheinlich nicht, da hilft auch der Schulhofvergleich nicht, im Gegenteil: wer blendet um sich selbst gut darzustellen und sich mit fremden Federn schmückt hat auch in der Schule schon zu recht am Pranger gestanden  Alles Entscheidungen die jeder für sich selbst trifft, aber dann wegen den Konsequenzen zu jammern und Mitleid zu erwarten ist weder ehrenhaft noch kämpferisch..


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2011)

Ich fand die Abtrittsrede von K.-T. v. G. sehr unangenehm. 
Keine Fehler zugegeben und "Gott sei Dank", so könnte man meinen, sind genau in diesem Zeitraum einige Soldaten umgegkommen, denn die hat er perfekt in seiner Rücktrittsentscheidung einbauen können. 

Hätte er klar gesagt das er betrogen hat, sich vielleicht sogar selbst angezeigt (wenn sowas geht in dem Fall) das wäre wahre Größe gewesen.

Dann könnte er auch später, mit reinem Tisch, einen neuen Anlauf in die Politik nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich fand die Abtrittsrede von K.-T. v. G. sehr unangenehm.
> Keine Fehler zugegeben und "Gott sei Dank", so könnte man meinen, sind genau in diesem Zeitraum einige Soldaten umgegkommen, denn die hat er perfekt in seiner Rücktrittsentscheidung einbauen können.
> 
> Hätte er klar gesagt das er betrogen hat, sich vielleicht sogar selbst angezeigt (wenn sowas geht in dem Fall) das wäre wahre Größe gewesen.
> ...


Das sehe ich genauso! 

MfG


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. März 2011)

Jetzt wurden angeblich insgesamt 80 Strafanzeigen gegen Herrn zu Guttenberg erhoben, alleine in Hof. 

Wann kommt endlich das neue Gesetz zur Verhinderung eben genau solcher Steuergeldverschwendungen? Ist ja nun schon eine Weile im Gespräch. Derlei Spießbürger gehören einfach bestraft. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass hier einigen so langweilig ist, dass sie alles und jedem anzeigen und Dauergast beim Verfassungsgericht sind. 

@Woohoo

Zu dir will ich lieber garnicht ins Detail gehen. Sonst gibt mir Ruyven mal zu Recht eine Abmahnung. 
Nur so viel: Solche Leute wie du, machen unser Land kaputt. Du solltest dich schämen, derlei Unterstellungen bezgl. dieser jungen Soldaten zu machen, die in Afghanistan auf brutale Weise ums Leben kamen. 

Was zu Guttenberg da gesagt hatte, war völlig gerechtfertigt. Die Mehrheit der Bürger sind doch nur noch Huren der Presse, die am Sprachrohr der Medien saugen, alles gäbe es kein besseres Gefühl. Da wiegen Plagiatsvorwürfe schlimmer und werden öfters in der Öffentlichkeit angesprochen als dass man um diese jungen Soldaten trauert, oder um die anderen Menschen, die in den letzten Wochen ums Leben kamen. 

Armes Deutschland. Kein Respekt vor dem Leben. 
Albert Schweitzer würde sich im Grabe rumdrehen.


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2011)

> @Woohoo
> 
> Zu dir will ich lieber garnicht ins Detail gehen. Sonst gibt mir Ruyven mal zu Recht eine Abmahnung.
> Nur so viel: Solche Leute wie du, machen unser Land kaputt. Du solltest  dich schämen, derlei Unterstellungen bezgl. dieser jungen Soldaten zu  machen, die in Afghanistan auf brutale Weise ums Leben kamen.
> ...



@AMDFAN

Du scheinst meinen Text falsch verstanden zu haben. Ich habe den Tod der Soldaten nie für gut empfunden oder ähnliches. Und was habe ich den Soldaten unterstellt?
Nur bedient sich K.T. v. G. derer. Er hat sich geschickt versucht rauszureden, wie immer von sich abzulenken und die meisten fallen darauf herein.

Vor allem hat er mit der Bild eng zusammengarbeitet, nur weiß man hier nicht ganz wer Hure und wer Zuhälter war.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> @AMDFAN
> 
> Du scheinst meinen Text falsch verstanden zu haben. Ich habe den Tod der Soldaten nie für gut empfunden oder ähnliches. Und was habe ich den Soldaten unterstellt?
> Nur bedient sich K.T. v. G. derer. Er hat sich geschickt versucht rauszureden, wie immer von sich abzulenken und die meisten fallen darauf herein.
> ...



Er hat genau einmal erwähnt, dass das Thema doch bitte von seiner Person zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen wie eben die toten Soldaten und den Libyen Konflikt kommen sollte. 

Das hat in erster Form nichts mit Opportunismus zu tun. Eher mit Realismus. Den Realismus, den die Opposition und einige Vertreter der CDU/CSU/FDP (die in der Tat opportunistisch sind) vollends verloren haben.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Er hat genau einmal erwähnt, dass das Thema doch bitte von seiner Person zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen wie eben die toten Soldaten und den Libyen Konflikt kommen sollte.


Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Themen! Sich permanent dahinter zu verstecken, dass gehört sich nicht...^^

MfG


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2011)

Es war sein Rücktritt wegen Betrug, da will ich nichts von toten Soldaten und Libyenkrise hören. Das sind andere sehr wichtige Themen stimmt. Hatte aber mit seinem Rücktritt nichts zu tun.
Diesen Themen kann man sich jetzt widmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> Was ich irgendwie grade feststellen muss ist das der Sinn meines Ursprünglichen Threads missbraucht wurde.(Ursprüngliches Thema: "[Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?"
> 
> ..und mal eben in der Überschrift und Co. rumgemogelt wurde...Man hätte auch ein neues Thema daraus machen können...da ja die Diskussion scheibar irgendwann einmal in eine andere Richtung ging. An dieser Stelle werden von der Moderation gern mal Themen geschlossen oder gesplittet...



Der Übergang in der Diskussion war fließend, beide Themenkomplexe beschäftig(t)en sich mit Zukunft, Wirken und Leben von KTGuttenberg (genaugenommen gibt der zweite Themenkomplex die abschließende Antwort auf die Ursprungsfrage: "So schnell garantiert nicht") und einige Grundfragen (z.B. "Hat er jemals etwas geleistet?") ziehen sich als roter Faden durch beide Teile. Ein Split war hier nicht nötig. Hätte man die aktuelle Diskussion ausgelagert, hätte man den alten Thread schließen müssen - so hat man alles zu Guttenberg in einem Thread gesammelt. Kann man auch anders machen, aber bislang hat es niemanden gestört.



> Traurig an dieser Tatsache ist wie hartnäckig man solch ein Ziel doch durch die ganzen politischen Reihen verfolgen konnte. Sowas funktioniert bei den Herren scheinbar nicht was alles andere Angeht, wie z. B.:
> Steuerreform, Harz4, Ende der Atomkraft, Gerechtigkeit, Abbau der Sozialungleichheit, Abzug aus Afganistan, Einführen geringerer Diäten, Anstreben erneuerbarer Energien und Auflösen der Lobbymacht der Stromkonzerne....



Afghanistan, Atom und EEG wurden von den entsprechenden Oppositionsgruppen sehr lange und ausführlich hochgehalten, HartzIV von Grünen und Linke bis heute (die SPD hat sich halt vermerkeln lassen ) und für Steuern/Diäten/(soziale)Gerechtigkeit gabs schon länger keine Ansätze.
Was die Akte Guttenberg von diesen Themen unterscheidet, ist der Medienaspekt: Wenn man mit der BILD regiert und eine Salamitaktik fährt, bei der es jeden Tag was neues zu berichten gibt, dann braucht man sich über ein reichhaltiges Echo nicht zu wundern. Es wäre schön, wenn die Medien ihre Themenwahl nach der Bedeutung treffen würden (niedrig wäre ein betrügender, lügender Minister aber auch dann nicht) und andauernde Problematiken nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen, nur weil die Regierung sie unterm Teppich hält und die Opposition längst alles gesagt hat - aber sie tun es nicht und z.B. im Falle gewisser Gesetzesvorlagen hat sich auch KTG das schon zu nuze gemacht.
Diesmal hat er sich stattdessen mit den Medien angelegt (Statements nur für bevozugte Journalisten,...) - ganz dumme Idee, wenn man durch die Medien erst zu dem gemacht wurde, was man ist.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurden angeblich insgesamt 80 Strafanzeigen gegen Herrn zu Guttenberg erhoben, alleine in Hof.
> 
> Wann kommt endlich das neue Gesetz zur Verhinderung eben genau solcher Steuergeldverschwendungen? Ist ja nun schon eine Weile im Gespräch. Derlei Spießbürger gehören einfach bestraft. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass hier einigen so langweilig ist, dass sie alles und jedem anzeigen und Dauergast beim Verfassungsgericht sind.



Die letzte Gesetzesvorlage zur Aushebelung des Rechtstaates gab es iirc 1933. Aufgrund andauernder Nachwirkungen denke ich nicht, dass so schnell eine weitere kommt.



> Da wiegen Plagiatsvorwürfe schlimmer und werden öfters in der Öffentlichkeit angesprochen als dass man um diese jungen Soldaten trauert, oder um die anderen Menschen, die in den letzten Wochen ums Leben kamen.



Ich weiß nicht, wie du trauerst - aber ich denke, die meisten Menschen machen das nicht in Form von Debatten oder großen Zeitungsartikeln, sondenr im inneren. Ein Minister, dem man nicht mehr vertrauen kann,... ist dagegen sehr wohl ein öffentliches Thema.
(abgesehen davon trauern in der Tat wenige Leute um Menschen, die ihnen nichts bedeutet haben. Das mag man humanistisch falsch halten, aber wenn einen Blick auf diesen Planeten wirft, dann ist ein überlebenswichtiger Schutzmechanismus. Es dürften in der gleichen Stunde einige 100 Menschen auf unnatürliche Weise gestorben sein, die dieses Risiko nicht freiwillig eingegangen sind und die keine Möglichkeit hatten, es zu beeinflussen)




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Er hat genau einmal erwähnt, dass das Thema doch bitte von seiner Person zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen wie eben die toten Soldaten und den Libyen Konflikt kommen sollte.


 
Da Libyen keine Beachtung findet, kann man nun wirklich nicht behaupten. Und die zwei Soldaten - siehe oben. Tragisch für die Angehörigen, aber was für ein Thema erwächst daraus? Was soll man da wichtiges diskutieren? Das Soldaten Soldaten sind?


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Politik] Zu Gutenberg bei Kerner, Merkel mit Blitzbesuch, Setzt zu Gutenberg den Fuß ins Kanzleramt?*



Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Thema Guttenberg ein folgendes:
> 
> *"Totalversagen der Menschlichkeit auf Politischer Ebene"*
> 
> ...



Die meisten der von Dir aufgezählten Punkte gehen mir auch gewaltig gegen den Strich. Geringere Diäten würde ich aber ausnehmen; sie sollten schon gut bezahlt werden; stören würden mich da eher die ganzen zusätzlichen Aufsichtsratsposten von einigen der Herren.
Dann würde ich noch den ganzen Lobbyismus allgemein, nicht nur den der Stromkonzerne anprangern. Abbau von Bürgerrechten/Überwachung wäre für mich ein weiteres wichtiges Thema...  usw. usf.

Allerdings: Das ändert für micht absolut nichts daran, dass zu Guttenbergs Rücktritt erorderlich war. 
Und: Wo hat er denn konkret anders gehandelt?



Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> das meinte ich nicht, ich sehe nur den weitestgehenden Zusammenhang...seit Amtsantritt konnte der Mann nicht vernünftig arbeiten. Alle Entscheidungen wurden mit besonderer Kritik bestimmt, ok ist nun mal so..nur fällt es bei Ihm besonders auf...was da auf seinem Rücken ausgetragen wurde ist für mich als Bürger nicht nachvollziehbar..Alle hatten wohl bis auf Angie angst vor dem jungen Politiker auf dem Bayrischen Land..und dafür musste der Streber halt verprügelt werden..wie wiederwertig und niedrig ist sowas? In den Schulen gibt es auch immer einen den sie gegängelt haben...auf Politischer Ebene halt er...ecklig sowas ich verabscheue alle Menschen die so etwas machen...
> 
> danke..



Gleich bei seinem Amtsantritt hat er sich *selbst* gleich mal aus dem Fenster gelehnt und (voreilig) Stellung zum Luftangriff in Afghanistan bezogen. Und ohne groß zu recherchieren zügig Leute aus dem Stab entlassen. Wie er das ja vor kurzem in Bezug auf die Gorch Fock gehandhabt hatte. An einem Tag spricht er davon, dass gründlich untersucht werden muß - am nächsten hat er den Kapitän schon abgesetzt. Der Druck (besonders der _Bild_enden) Medien war da aber bestimmt nicht ausschlaggebend. 

Wenn ich Deine Beschreibung des armen kleinen Theodor lese, der von den bösen Leuten gehänselt und abserviert wurde, 
was sich anscheinend mit der Meinung vieler deckt, kommt es mir vor wie bei (Möchtegern-) Popstars, für die die Fans eintreten ohne Wenn und Aber und bei Kritik, sei sie auch noch so berechtigt, blind verteidigt wird..


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Er hat genau einmal erwähnt, dass das Thema doch bitte von seiner Person zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen wie eben die toten Soldaten und den Libyen Konflikt kommen sollte.
> 
> Das hat in erster Form nichts mit Opportunismus zu tun. Eher mit Realismus. Den Realismus, den die Opposition und einige Vertreter der CDU/CSU/FDP (die in der Tat opportunistisch sind) vollends verloren haben.



Bei seinem Abtritt. Und genau das fand ich so absolut perfide von ihm. Er hat die Soldaten instrumentalisiert!!
Auf die Art "Ich hätte ja weiter gemacht - aber statt meine armen Soldaten, welche in Afghanistan verrecken zu thematisieren, wird über meinen kleinen Fauxpax hergezogen" Welch ein edler Märtyrer     PFUI!!

Wie auch seine ganze Rede darauf angelegt war, sich als Opfer darzustellen.


----------



## dr_breen (3. März 2011)

Softcooky schrieb:


> Bei seinem Abtritt. Und genau das fand ich so absolut perfide von ihm. Er hat die Soldaten instrumentalisiert!!
> Auf die Art "Ich hätte ja weiter gemacht - aber statt über meine armen Soldaten, welche in Afghanistan verrecken, wird über meinen kleinen Fauxpax hergezogen" Welch ein edler Märtyrer     PFUI!!
> 
> Wie auch seine ganze Rede darauf angelegt war, sich als Opfer darzustellen.


 
/Sign

Zitat aus seiner Rede:





> Nachdem dieser Tage viel über Anstand diskutiert wurde, war es für mich gerade eine Frage des Anstandes zunächst die drei gefallenen Soldaten mit Würde zu Grabe zu tragen und nicht erneut ihr Gedenken durch Debatten über meine Person überlagern zu lassen. Es war auch ein Gebot der Verantwortung gegenüber diesen, ja gegenüber allen Soldaten.


So ein A********! Als ob es die Familien scheren würde, ob der Verteidigungsminister am Sarg steht. Und dann versteckt er sich auch noch hinter ihnen.


----------



## Skaos (3. März 2011)

So siehts aus, der einzige der sich beschämend gegenüber den Soldater verhalten war er selbst.. Würde es ihm menschlich auch nur annähernd so nahe gehen wie er es versucht darzustellen hätte er auf den Vergleich verzichtet und mal Eier bewiesen..

Immer wieder aufs neue erschreckend, wie blind sich manche Leute stellen können.. Wer sich wirklich ernsthaft objektiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt muss blind sein, wenn er nach wie vor versucht für ihn zu argumentieren. Aber es ist wohl wirklich so:


> Gepanschte Weine schmecken nicht trotz, sondern wegen des Betruges gut. Die Täuschung ist der Kern ihrer Beliebtheit.


Die Jäger sind btw noch immer mit offenen Augen dabei 


> "Ich war immer bereit zu kämpfen, doch die Grenzen meiner Kräfte waren erreicht".
> (Star Trek II- Der Zorn des Khan.) Er kann's nicht lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Zitat aus seiner Rede:
> So ein A********! Als ob es die Familien scheren würde, ob der Verteidigungsminister am Sarg steht. Und dann versteckt er sich auch noch hinter ihnen.


 
Tja, der politischen Lichtgestalt wurde der Stecker gezogen und er kann nicht verstehen, wieso. 
Dabei hat er sich ja nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen, nur kann er den Ghostwriter nicht öffentlich beschuldigen eine miese Arbeit geschrieben zu haben (obwohl Buyreuth ja offensichtlich geschmiert war).
Daher schiebt er das immer noch von sich, will andere verantwortlich machen, versteckt sich hinter anderen Dingen.
Hoffentlich kommt der nie wieder.


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Die Jäger sind btw noch immer mit offenen Augen dabei


 
Da bedient er sich auch noch bei den Trekkies (aber immerhin mal eine gute Referenz  )

Unglaublich, irgendwie wird er mir fehlen  

wobei er wohl wiederkommt - es soll ja jetzt auch eine Facebook-Gruppe geben, die sich  
dafür stark macht.  - mit zigtausenden die sich anschlossen, laut Medien - Stichwort "Popstars",
wie vorhin erwähnt


----------



## dr_breen (3. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt der nie wieder.


 
Einen bayrischen Verteidigungsminister, der wegen einem Skandal gehen musste und dann in die Bundespolitik zurückgekehrt ist, hatten wir ja schon mal.
*Hust*Strauß*Hust*


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Einen bayrischen Verteidigungsminister, der wegen einem Skandal gehen musste und dann in die Bundespolitik zurückgekehrt ist, hatten wir ja schon mal.
> *Hust*Strauß*Hust*


 
Tja, leider kommen sie alle wieder zurück, egal was für einen Mist sie gemacht haben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. März 2011)

Naja er hat ja auch nicht davon geredet, das er sich aus der Partei verabschiedet, da geht noch was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

Aber er hat schon mal alle Ämter nieder gelegt und ist jetzt nur noch Baron. 

Erschreckend finde ich, dass 50% aller User, die abgestimmt haben, auf Seite der zu Guttenberg Liebhaber sind.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. März 2011)

Dat smarteste zur Nachbetrachtung der Causa Guttenberg stammt bislang von... *trommelwirbel* @haekelschwein:

auf Netzpolitik.org
"Es bringt nichts, sich über unpolitische Menschen mit einfacherer Bildung lustig zu machen.

Was sollen die daraufhin tun, plötzlich klug werden? Wie soll das gehen?

Stattdessen muss man sie da abholen und annehmen, wo sie sich emotional und intellektuell befinden. Das ist nicht die abstrakte Welt dröger Politik mit ihren ellenlangen Diskussionen und meterhohen Papierstapeln, sondern es ist die Welt des Events, der Tat, der bewegenden Bilder.

Wer nur Boulevardmedien konsumiert, aber kaum seriöse Zeitungen oder Bücher liest, für den ist alles unterhalb von Superstars, Sensationen und Riesenwirbeln jenseits der Wahrnehmungsschwelle, für den gibt es nur total toll oder total *******.

Guttenberg war seit langem der erste Politiker, der es über die Wahrnehmungsschwelle dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe geschafft hat, alle übrigen verschwimmen in ihren Augen in derselben grauen Masse.

Dass er Politiker war, erschien aber nur als Anlass, über ihn zu berichten, nicht jedoch als Inhalt der Boulevardberichte. Deren Konsumenten interessieren sich auch nicht für Politik, sondern für schillernde Prominente.

Guttenbergs Beliebtheit bei dieser Schicht leidet deshalb auch nicht unter seinen Fehlern als Politiker, weil seine Fans gar nicht genau sagen könnten, worin dessen Politik eigentlich besteht, sondern sie sind sich lediglich sicher, dass ein Mensch, der ihnen derart sympathisch ist, auch auf diesem obskuren Feld namens Politik etwas Großes leistet.

Alle Gegenargumente, die Guttenbergs politische Versäumnisse aufzählen, verfangen deshalb nicht. Genauso wenig wie man einer verliebten Teenagerin den nichtsnutzigen Freund ausreden könnte, denn sie liebt ihn ja nicht wegen seines beruflichen Erfolgs. Im Gegenteil verstärkt man in beiden Fällen nur die Anziehung, weil man Trotz erzeugt und ein Bedürfnis, das Objekt seiner Liebe zu verteidigen.

Ein Großteil der Guttenberger scheint mir aus den Gruppen der Nichtwähler und der politisch Uninteressierten zu kommen und sich jetzt erstmals in eine politische Diskussion einzuschalten. Das erklärt auch, warum in vielen Foren so viele Neumitglieder ohne vorherige Beiträge sich für Guttenberg einsetzen. Das ist wohl kein Astroturfing, sondern die haben sich vorher eben nie für Politik interessiert, und jetzt interessieren sie sich zumindest für einen Politiker, allerdings auch nicht wegen dessen Politik, sondern wegen seiner Starqualitäten.

Dadurch unterscheiden sich diese Guttenberger auch von CSUlern. Die CSUler unterstützen Guttenberg, um ihre Politik nicht zu beschädigen. Die Guttenberger unterstützen Guttenbergs (unbekannte) Politik, um Guttenberg nicht zu beschädigen.

Statt Häme über die Guttenberger auszuschütten, sollten sich Bildungsbürger und etablierte Parteien überlegen, wie sie die Alltagspolitik verständlicher, aber auch mal spannender und begeisternder verkaufen könnten, damit nicht nur Buchstabenfresser sich dafür interessieren, sondern auch Menschen mit weniger Abstraktionsvermögen. Warum kann eine Regierungserklärung nicht so mitreißend sein wie eine Apple-Keynote? Man kann doch politische Themen auch mal mit Schwung und Begeisterung verkaufen. Die Boulevardmedien wiederum sollten sich fragen lassen, ob Personalisierung und ständiges emotionales Dauerfeuer der einzige Weg sein muss, die Zielgruppe anzusprechen, oder ob man nicht mal ein paar Gänge zurückschalten kann; wer ständig Überwürztes isst, verliert das Gespür für die feineren Geschmacksnuancen.

Nehmen wir also die Trauer der Guttenberger ernst, sie haben wirklich etwas verloren. Und das Verlorene sollte man ihnen auch zurückgeben, aber nicht in der Person Guttenbergs, sondern indem man ein wenig vom Auftreten und vom Verkäufertalent Guttenbergs in die für viele allzu graue Politikwelt übernimmt. Man kann von Guttenberg durchaus lernen, wie man Begeisterung erzeugt, wie man Tatkraft ausstrahlt, wie man Menschen für sich gewinnt. Das sind Dinge, die auch ehrliche Politiker durchaus plagiieren dürfen, und dabei muss die politische Substanz keineswegs auf der Strecke bleiben.
"


----------



## Skaos (3. März 2011)

Also an sich ein sehr schönes Resümé, aber an der Stelle hier musste ich an meine heutige Mittagspause denken:


> Man kann doch politische Themen auch mal mit Schwung und Begeisterung verkaufen.



Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt stehen ja nun auch die Landtagswahlen an (jaja nicht nur Hamburg und BW sind dran ) und da stand da heute ein SPD-Marktschreier (In Lautstärke, Ausdruck sowie inhaltlichem Tiefgang hinkt der Vergleich leider so gar nicht) aufm Platz dem ich bei meiner Nahrungssuche unweigerlich zuhören musste. Der verstand es durchaus seine Sache mit "Schwung und Begeisterung" zu verkaufen, aber auf eine Art und Weise die mir nur Angst machte, da wurden Phrasen gedroschen und Dinge angemahnt die bei erstaunlich vielen wieder ein Nicken bewirkten, da wurde über "die da oben" gehetzt, wie sie die Steuergelder verbraten, die Hartz IV Reform boykottieren und sich überhaupt nicht um den kleinen Mann scheren und haste nich, kannste nich.. Aber was er mit seiner Partei ändern wollte kam irgendwie nicht rüber, ein Programm was man für welche Bevölkerungsgruppe tun wolle blieb er uns irgendwie auch schuldig.. Aber dafür hatte seine Rede "Schwung und Begeisterung" die traf sicher auch den Nerv von vielen aber eben auch nur auf der Ebene, die die Abscheu vor den anderen darstellen sollte.. Hätte er ernshaft probiert Vorschläge zumachen was seine Partei besser machen wolle, wäre entweder recht schnell Schluss gewesen oder aber er hätte sich in Details verloren, die am Ende keine Chance lassen etwas mit so inbrünstigen Enthusiasmus vorzutragen. Da ists einfacher Probleme zu nennen und sich darüber auszulassen was falsch gemacht wird, so gewinnt man Gehör, so erreicht man die oben genannte Bevölkerungsschicht.. Viel mehr traue ich ihr aber irgendwie nicht zu.. dafür konnte man auf zu vielen Stirnen ein "er hat doch aber recht" lesen..


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Dat smarteste zur Nachbetrachtung der Causa Guttenberg stammt bislang von... *trommelwirbel* @haekelschwein:


 
Jep, schon ein guter Beitrag von haekelschwein.
Zugute halten muß man den Politikern allerdings, dass
so einige Sachverhalte schwierig zu vermitteln 
sind. Nicht nur in ein paar Sätzen, wie ihnen oft von den 
Medien abverlangt wird.

Leider verfängt ja z. B. bei den Rechten oft die Masche (scheinbar)
einfache Lösungen zu bieten.


----------



## dr_breen (4. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber er hat schon mal alle Ämter nieder gelegt und ist jetzt nur noch Baron.
> 
> Erschreckend finde ich, dass 50% aller User, die abgestimmt haben, auf Seite der zu Guttenberg Liebhaber sind.


 
Vor allem, wenn man die Werte mit denen aus anderen Internetumfragen vergleicht. Keine der Befragungen hat eine so hohe Ablehnung des Rücktritts ergeben.


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

Dank Guttenbergs Rücktritt haben wir jetzt einen interessanten Innenminister. 
Der sich sofort viele Feinde gemacht hat und direkt seine Standhaftigkeit unter Beweis stellen muss.


----------



## Supeq (4. März 2011)

Ich finde es richtig, dass Herr zu Guttenberg aufgrund der Plagiatsaffäre zurückgetreten ist. Denn was er getan hat, war ein Betrug am Bürger.

Allerdings meine ich auch, dass er, wie jeder Mensch, eine zweite Chance verdient hat, zumal er objektiv betrachtet gute Arbeit in seinem Amt geleistet hat. Ob diese zweite Chance in der Politik erfolgreich verlaufen wird, müssen die Bürger entscheiden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Dir sind wohl ein paar Dinge die er sich im Amt geleistet hat entgangen?!


----------



## Softcooky (4. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man die Werte mit denen aus anderen Internetumfragen vergleicht. Keine der Befragungen hat eine so hohe Ablehnung des Rücktritts ergeben.


 
Du hast es nur bescheiden als "Internetumfrage" verlinkt. 
Ich finde es eine sehr gute Analyse der Diskrepanz, zwischen den Umfragewerten.

Und wir kommen da ja auch recht gut weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Supeq schrieb:


> ... zumal er objektiv betrachtet gute Arbeit in seinem Amt geleistet hat.


 
Auch subjektiv betrachtet hat er keine gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> "Statt Häme über die Guttenberger auszuschütten, sollten sich Bildungsbürger und etablierte Parteien überlegen, wie sie die Alltagspolitik verständlicher, aber auch mal spannender und begeisternder verkaufen könnten, damit nicht nur Buchstabenfresser sich dafür interessieren, sondern auch Menschen mit weniger Abstraktionsvermögen. Warum kann eine Regierungserklärung nicht so mitreißend sein wie eine Apple-Keynote?"


 
Blöde Frage: Kennt ihr irgend jemand irgend ein Element, dass eine Apple-Keynote spannend macht und das sich auf eine parlamentarische Demokratie übertragen lässt?
Der letzte deutsch-östereichische Politiker, der die Massen so richtig begeistern konnte, musste letztere ja auch abschaffen, damit seine politischen Ankündigungen den nötigen Spannungsbogen und Überraschungseffekt mitbringen.




Supeq schrieb:


> Allerdings meine ich auch, dass er, wie jeder Mensch, eine zweite Chance verdient hat,



Dem wiederspricht ja auch niemand. "Zweite Chance" heißt aber: Eine zweite Chance, sich durch ehrliche Arbeit von 0 ausgehend eine Posituion in der Politik zu erkämpfen. "Zweite Chance" heißt nicht, an der Stelle weiterzumachen, die man mit Scheinheiligkeit erreicht hat.



> zumal er objektiv betrachtet gute Arbeit in seinem Amt geleistet hat.



 Beispiele?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

So. Ich würde mal sagen, Herr Steinmeier sollte besser in den nächsten 2 Tagen abtreten, wenn er seine eigene moralische Linie nicht überschreiten will (obwohl diese bei Politikern bekannterweise eh aus Seife besteht). 

Klasse abgelenkt, muss man sagen. Da wurde auf Guttenberg rumgehackt und währenddessen hat die SPD hinter verschlossenen Vorhängen versucht ihre eigenen Schäfchen ins Trockene zu bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Kannst du das mal konkretisieren?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal konkretisieren?


 
Aber gerne doch. 

Affäre - Speers Laptop bringt Steinmeier in Erklärungsnot - Brandenburg - Berliner Morgenpost - Berlin

Speer-Affäre erreicht Steinmeier: Spendendinner bringt SPD in Bedrängnis - Brandenburg - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Nachdem bei Guttenberg auch Niemand auf definitive Beweise gewartet hat (außer einer PDF, die vor Jahren online gestellt wurde und die so gut wie jeder hätte sabotieren können*), dürfte das reichen, Steinmeier zu diskreditieren. 

Dazu sagen wird er wohl nicht viel. So wie ich ihn einschätze, wird er sich wahrscheinlich eher ein Beispiel an Genosse Gysi nehmen und mit einer Klage drohen, als sich den Medien zu stellen. 


*Bedenkt man, dass ein bestimmter Satz, von dem Guttenberg kopiert haben soll, sich auf ein Event (und zwar den 220 Jahrestag der Verfassung der USA) bezog, dass zu dieser Zeit ("Originaltext war von 2003) noch garnicht geschehen war, so ist das garnicht mal allzu abwegig.


----------



## ThoR65 (4. März 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit Herrn Guttenberg hier Amtsmissbrauch, Meineid oder sonst etwas vorzuwerfen. Was hat ihm der Titel den so alles gebracht. Deswegen ist er ja nicht direkt Kanzlerkandiat geworden. *Hat Frau Merkel einen Doktor Titel*? Nicht das ich wüsste. Da ist der Mann halt Professor.
> 
> Die Politik hat Angst vor ihm. Mehr ist das nicht. Sie wollen ihn wegeckeln und das haben sie auch mit dieser peinliche Aktion getan. Guttenberg war halt viel zu gut für diese Politik und die anderen kamen nicht mit der Situation klar, dass er ein möglicher Kanzlerkandidat ist. Der, den vor 2 Jahren noch keiner Kante. Da liegt es dochh auf der Hand das die bekannten Gesichter, die ihr Leben hin auf das Kanzleramt arbeiten, sauer und erzürnt sind, dass so ein "Alibi" Doktor die ganze Politik auf den Kopf stellt. Jetzt haben sie einen Grund gefunden und nutzen den voll und ganz aus.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich. Die Doktorarbeiten sind doch alle nicht echt. Ich wil nicht wissen, wie viele 1000 Ärzte die kopiert haben und es nicht aufgefallen ist. Daher finde ich es Quatsch ihm deswegen anzukreiden was tausend auch machen.


 
Frag mal Tante Google. Dort steht geschrieben: Frau Dr. Angela Dorothea Merkel. Diplomphysikerin. Titel ihrer Doktorarbeit:  _Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden. _
Da kann Mr. Gelfrisur C.T. zu G. mit seiner kopierten Doktorarbeit, auch bei zuhilfenahme dritter und vierter Personen, nicht _mitstinken. _



_mfg_
_ThoR65_


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch.
> 
> Affäre - Speers Laptop bringt Steinmeier in Erklärungsnot - Brandenburg - Berliner Morgenpost - Berlin
> 
> Speer-Affäre erreicht Steinmeier: Spendendinner bringt SPD in Bedrängnis - Brandenburg - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



Aber wo sind die Beweise?
Mail kann jeder verschicken. Ohne den Laptop und eine Rekonstruktion steht man doch mit leeren Händen da und dann kann man noch so viel vermuten.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nachdem bei Guttenberg auch Niemand auf definitive Beweise gewartet hat (außer einer PDF, die vor Jahren online gestellt wurde und die so gut wie jeder hätte sabotieren können*), dürfte das reichen, Steinmeier zu diskreditieren.


 
Die gab es doch, seine Doktorarbeit.
Und wenn zu Guttenberg in einer Pressekonferenz selbst zugibt, dass die Arbeit nach nochmaligem Lesen doch nicht so super war, stellt sich die Frage: "_Hat er sie jemals zuvor gelesen?_"

Bei Steinmeyer sinds Vermutung, bei zu Guttenberg gab es stichhaltige Beweise und wenn der Baron gleich zu seinem Fehler gestand und die Konsequenzen gezogen hätte, wäre alles deutlich anders gelaufen, aber er hat ja Hechtsprünge gemacht, von einer Aussage zur nächsten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Speer-Affäre erreicht Steinmeier: Spendendinner bringt SPD in Bedrängnis - Brandenburg - Berlin - Tagesspiegel





AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> So. Ich würde mal sagen, Herr Steinmeier sollte besser in den nächsten 2 Tagen abtreten



a) Von was? Er ist kein Minister. Er könnte sein Mandat niederlegen, aber damit wäre sein Wahlkreis überhaupt nicht mehr im Parlament vertreten (was zumindest ohne vorherige Ermittlung des Wählerwillens nicht angestrebt werden sollte). Bliebe die Option, Neuwahlen für seine Ämter innerhalb der Partei und als Fraktionsvorsitzender abzuhalten.
b) Wegen was? Deinem Link zu Folge hat die SPD sich richtig verhalten und ausdrücklich parteigesetzwiedrige Transaktionen nicht durchgeführt.



> Nachdem bei Guttenberg auch Niemand auf definitive Beweise gewartet hat (außer einer PDF, die vor Jahren online gestellt wurde und die so gut wie jeder hätte sabotieren können*), dürfte das reichen, Steinmeier zu diskreditieren.



Von Guttenberg wurden nicht nur in den ersten 2, sondern eher in den ersten 7 Tagen nur verlangt, dass er die Vorwürfe erklärt. Breite Rücktrittsforderungen wurden erst nach Häufung der Indizien laut. Desweiteren begann die Debatte um seine Doktorarbeit nicht mit einer willkürlichen pdf, schließlich lag das Ding schon einige Jahre als Print vor. Einige der stärksten Indizien wurden bereits am ersten Tag namentlich genannt und hätten von Guttenberg (der ja wohl mehr, als eine "Jahre alte, sabottierte PDF" haben wird), mit Leichtigkeit entkräftet werden können, wenn sie denn falsch gewesen wären (stattdessen beschränkte er sich auf unspezifische Totaldementis...).
"Gegen" Steinmeier gibt es, wenn ich das richtig sehe, die Behauptung des Sterns, E-Mail-Kopien erhalten zu haben, die ihn vielleicht eines versuchten, aber nicht durchgezogenen Verstoßes bezichtigen. Das ist sicherlich etwas, dass es zu überprüfen gilt (was Spendenaffären angeht hat die SPD einiges auf die Union aufzuholen  ), aber etwas wenig, um mehr als eine Erklärung und (falls diese unzufriedenstellend ausfällt) ggf. Untersuchung zu fordern.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> a) Von was? Er ist kein Minister. Er könnte sein Mandat niederlegen, aber damit wäre sein Wahlkreis überhaupt nicht mehr im Parlament vertreten (was zumindest ohne vorherige Ermittlung des Wählerwillens nicht angestrebt werden sollte). Bliebe die Option, Neuwahlen für seine Ämter innerhalb der Partei und als Fraktionsvorsitzender abzuhalten.



Aus der Politik im Gesamten natürlich.



> b) Wegen was? Deinem Link zu Folge hat die SPD sich richtig verhalten und ausdrücklich parteigesetzwiedrige Transaktionen nicht durchgeführt.



Wenn sie sich richtig verhalten hätten, gäbe es die Speeraffäre garnicht. 



> * Von Guttenberg wurden nicht nur in den ersten 2, sondern eher in den ersten 7 Tagen nur verlangt, dass er die Vorwürfe erklärt.* Breite Rücktrittsforderungen wurden erst nach Häufung der Indizien laut. Desweiteren begann die Debatte um seine Doktorarbeit nicht mit einer willkürlichen pdf, schließlich lag das Ding schon einige Jahre als Print vor. Einige der stärksten Indizien wurden bereits am ersten Tag namentlich genannt und hätten von Guttenberg (der ja wohl mehr, als eine "Jahre alte, sabottierte PDF" haben wird), mit Leichtigkeit entkräftet werden können, wenn sie denn falsch gewesen wären (stattdessen beschränkte er sich auf unspezifische Totaldementis...).



Ich meinte ja nur. Schliesslich war Steinmeyer einer der Hauptankläger, soweit ich mich erinnere. Da sollte man auf derlei "Wasser prädigen, Wein trinken" Aktionen lieber verzichten.



> "Gegen" Steinmeier gibt es, wenn ich das richtig sehe, die Behauptung des Sterns, E-Mail-Kopien erhalten zu haben, die ihn vielleicht eines versuchten, aber nicht durchgezogenen Verstoßes bezichtigen. Das ist sicherlich etwas, dass es zu überprüfen gilt (*was Spendenaffären angeht hat die SPD einiges auf die Union aufzuholen * ), aber etwas wenig, um mehr als eine Erklärung und (falls diese unzufriedenstellend ausfällt) ggf. Untersuchung zu fordern.



Was die bewiesenen angeht, wohlgemerkt. 

Die CDU stellt sich sicherlich einfach nur unbeholfener an. Die Dinge, die hochrangige SPD Mitglieder in der Vergangenheit verzapft haben (man erinnere sich beispielsweise noch an "Altkanzler" Schröder und seine zwielichtigen Kontakte zu Gazprom, die er wohl kaum erst eine Woche nach Austreten aus dem Amt aufgenommen hat), spricht nicht gerade für ein Saubermann Image. 

Dazu kommen dann noch solche Sachen wie Hartz IV und die anderen "kleineren, unbedeutenden" Lügen, an die sich heutzutage Niemand mehr so richtig erinnern will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aus der Politik im Gesamten natürlich.



Imho vollkommen überzogen Forderung. Selbst von Guttenberg wurde nur verlangt, dass er seine Ämter niederlegt - nicht, dass er auf politische Aktivität verzichtet. Imho ist das auch berechtigt: Aktiv sein kann jeder. In höheren Position aktiv werden darf jeder, dem Wähler bzw. Parteibasis (je nach Amt) dies zusprechen. Wenn sich neue Informationen über eine Person geben (z.B. wenn ein Strahlemann als Betrüger enttarnt wird), ist es angebracht, diese Wähler-/Basisentscheidungen für ungültig zu erklären und neu einzuholen. Das heißt zurücktreten und dann neu antreten, aber nicht aussteigen. (es sei denn natürlich, man will den Job nicht mehr)



> Wenn sie sich richtig verhalten hätten, gäbe es die Speeraffäre garnicht.



Spar dir doch bitte die Trollerei.
Die *Speer*affäre heißt deswegen nicht Steinmeieraffäre, weil sie eben nicht auf das Verhalten Steinmeiers zurückgeht.



> Ich meinte ja nur. Schliesslich war Steinmeyer einer der Hauptankläger, soweit ich mich erinnere.



Erinnere ich mich nicht dran. Als höchstrangiger SPD- und damit größter Oppositionspolitiker genießt Steinmeier natürlich eine gewisse Medienaufmerksamkeit, aber darüber hinaus wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.



> Was die bewiesenen angeht, wohlgemerkt.



Im Rahmen dieses Forums beschränkt man sich bevorzugt auf bewiesene oder zumindest nicht wiederlegte Dinge, denn (Verschwörungs)Theorien gibt es zu allem und jeden und fast alle sind pure Zeitverschwendung.
(siehe z.B. Schröder. Mag ihn zwar auch nicht, aber bis dato hat man abseits der deutsch-russischen Beziehungen afaik keine GAZprom-zuträglichen Elemente in seiner Politik gefunden. Und HartzIV lief vollkommen und sehr ausgiebig in der Öffentlichkeit ab und mit Ausnahme des Festlegungsverfahrens der Regelsätze -nicht aber deren Endhöhe- wurden bislang keine Rechtsverstöße gefunden)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho vollkommen überzogen Forderung. Selbst von Guttenberg wurde nur verlangt, dass er seine Ämter niederlegt - nicht, dass er auf politische Aktivität verzichtet. Imho ist das auch berechtigt: Aktiv sein kann jeder. In höheren Position aktiv werden darf jeder, dem Wähler bzw. Parteibasis (je nach Amt) dies zusprechen. Wenn sich neue Informationen über eine Person geben (z.B. wenn ein Strahlemann als Betrüger enttarnt wird), ist es angebracht, diese Wähler-/Basisentscheidungen für ungültig zu erklären und neu einzuholen. Das heißt zurücktreten und dann neu antreten, aber nicht aussteigen. (es sei denn natürlich, man will den Job nicht mehr)



Fakt ist: Gegen Guttenberg hat man eine Hetzkampagne in Fahrt gesetzt, wie sie ihres Gleichen sucht. Wie es da im Bundestag von rechts wie links herschallte, hat man sich in die Vergangenheit zurückversetzt gefühlt. 

Ein derartiges Verhalten wie man es von Jürgen Trittin, Steinmeier und Gabriel vernehmen durfte, war eher ein bitteres Mahnmal an die jüngere, blutige Vergangenheit Deutschlands. Keinesfalls sollten sich so Parlamentarier verhalten. Ich dachte derlei Hetzkampagnen hätten wir spätestens seit 1945 hinter uns. 



> Spar dir doch bitte die Trollerei.
> Die *Speer*affäre heißt deswegen nicht Steinmeieraffäre, weil sie eben nicht auf das Verhalten Steinmeiers zurückgeht.



Geht das jetzt schon wieder los?! Auch von einem Moderator darf man dahingehend doch wohl etwas Mäßigung erwarten, oder liege ich da falsch? Nicht alles, was gegen deine persönliche Meinung geht, ist Trollerei.



> Erinnere ich mich nicht dran. Als höchstrangiger SPD- und damit größter Oppositionspolitiker genießt Steinmeier natürlich eine gewisse Medienaufmerksamkeit, aber darüber hinaus wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.



Ist dir dann dahingehend auch das Verhalten Gabriels und Trittins entgangen? Ich dächte eigentlich, solche Hasstiraden könnte man garnicht übersehen. 



> Im Rahmen dieses Forums beschränkt man sich bevorzugt auf bewiesene oder zumindest nicht wiederlegte Dinge, denn (Verschwörungs)Theorien gibt es zu allem und jeden und fast alle sind pure Zeitverschwendung.
> (siehe z.B. Schröder. Mag ihn zwar auch nicht, aber bis dato hat man abseits der deutsch-russischen Beziehungen afaik keine GAZprom-zuträglichen Elemente in seiner Politik gefunden. Und HartzIV lief vollkommen und sehr ausgiebig in der Öffentlichkeit ab und mit Ausnahme des Festlegungsverfahrens der Regelsätze -nicht aber deren Endhöhe- wurden bislang keine Rechtsverstöße gefunden)


 
Wenn der Staat eine Milliarden Bürgschaft für eine Ostsee-Pipeline bereitstellt und sich ausgerechnet jener Ex-Bundeskanzler, der noch zuvor als Führer und Lenker unseres Landes diente, sich später nach Russland absetzt und für eben jene Firma zu werben, die bereits sehr stark von der Staatsbürgschaft profitierte, so sieht das sehr eindeutig nach einem Interessenkonflikt aus.

Mit einer Verschwörungstheorie hat das wenig zu tun. Ich behaupte hier ja schliesslich nicht, Herr Schröder sei ein Außerirdischer oder wäre ein Agent für eine Geheimorganisation, die die Erde übernehmen will. Hier geht es um außerordentlich plausible Fakten und als einzige Gegenaussage des Ex-Kanzlers ein "Naja. Nach der engen Zusammenarbeit mit diesem Konzern war ich überzeugt genug, direkt nach meiner Amtszeit für eben jenen weiterzuarbeiten". 

Was Hartz IV angeht, beziehe ich mich weniger auf Hartz IV an sich, als auf Aussagen, die zuvor getroffen worden. Hier trifft man wieder auf das s. g. Ulbricht Syndrom ("Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten").


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt schon wieder los?! Auch von einem Moderator darf man dahingehend doch wohl etwas Mäßigung erwarten, oder liege ich da falsch? Nicht alles, was gegen deine persönliche Meinung geht, ist Trollerei.



Alles, was negative Aussagen über jemanden macht und nichts zur Diskussion beiträgt, weil es unwahr bzw. unlogisch und somit kein gültiges Argument ist (ich nehme zur Kenntniss, dass du meine Kritik am Inhalt nicht zurückweist), kann Trollerei sein. Das noch fehlende Hauptkriterium ist die Absicht dahinter und du bist nun wirklich kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, was provokante Äußerungen angeht.



> Ist dir dann dahingehend auch das Verhalten Gabriels und Trittins entgangen? Ich dächte eigentlich, solche Hasstiraden könnte man garnicht übersehen.



Trittin (und Künast) waren sicherlich nicht zu überhören, Gabriel auch nur, weil er von den beiden übertönt wurde.
Ein Bezug zu Rücktrittsforderungen an Steinmeier muss ich an der Stelle aber wohl übersehen - oder er ist nicht gegeben.



> Wenn der Staat eine Milliarden Bürgschaft für eine Ostsee-Pipeline bereitstellt und sich ausgerechnet jener Ex-Bundeskanzler, der noch zuvor als Führer und Lenker unseres Landes diente, sich später nach Russland absetzt und für eben jene Firma zu werben, die bereits sehr stark von der Staatsbürgschaft profitierte, so sieht das sehr eindeutig nach einem Interessenkonflikt aus.



1. (100te) Millionen. Nicht "Milliarden"
2. Die Baugenehmigung Deutschlands wurde vor nicht einmal anderthalb Jahren unter Schwarz/Gelb erteilt
3. Die Bürgschaft wurde zwar vor dem Einsetzen der neuen Minister, aber nach Schröders Ausscheiden aus der Politik von einem Gremium, an dem er nie beteiligt war, vergeben. Der "Interessenkonflikt" müsste also bei Leuten bestanden haben, die bis heute nicht für GAZprom arbeiten.
(repeat: Was nicht heißt, dass ich der Person Schröder sonderlich große Sympathie entgegenbringe. Putin bleibt Putin und Öllobby bleibt Öllobby. Aber ich kann in dem, was er zustande gebracht hat, keine heimlichen Ziele erkennen. Northstream war ein Baby der Putin-Schröderallianz, aber die Umsetzung unterscheidet sich wenig von anderen internationalen Großprojekten)


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Gegen Guttenberg hat man eine Hetzkampagne in Fahrt gesetzt, wie sie ihres Gleichen sucht. Wie es da im Bundestag von rechts wie links herschallte, hat man sich in die Vergangenheit zurückversetzt gefühlt.
> Ein derartiges Verhalten wie man es von Jürgen Trittin, Steinmeier und Gabriel vernehmen durfte, war eher ein bitteres Mahnmal an die jüngere, blutige Vergangenheit Deutschlands. Keinesfalls sollten sich so Parlamentarier verhalten. Ich dachte derlei Hetzkampagnen hätten wir spätestens seit 1945 hinter uns.


 
Jetzt wird auch noch die Vergangenheit bemüht - das Umsichschlagen der verbitterten Anhänger wird für mich 
immer abstruser.

Sollte man sowieso vorsichtig mit diesen Vergleichen sein, wäre ich viel eher daran erinnert worden, wenn es diesen 
Protest von Medien, Wissenschaftler, Opposition und auch aus eigenen Reihen, nicht gegeben hätte. 

Und dieser Protest kam aus meiner Sicht vollkommen zu recht; der Rücktritt war notwendig. Die Positionen dazu wurden aber wohl genügend hin- und herdiskutiert. Da drehen wir uns wohl nur noch im Kreise.

Zum Thema Interessenskonflikte - da habe ich parteiübergreifend ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. März 2011)

> Jetzt wird auch noch die Vergangenheit bemüht


Das ist aber ziemlich normal, oder? Bei jeder Gelegenheit wird das Dritte Reich erwähnt. Man könnte fast eine Regel aufstellen: "Eine Diskussion unter Deutschen ist solange unvollständig bis das Dritte Reich in irgendeiner Form Erwähnung gefunden hat." 

Insgesamt war die Guttenberg-Geschichte ein ganz trauriges Stück deutscher Politik, denn es gab eigentlich nur Verlierer... Aber am Ende bleibt, dass er entweder nicht weiß, was er getan hat oder dass er die Menschen offen belügt. Beides ist inakzeptabel, auch wenn er beliebt ist. Dass sich die Union darauf berufen hat, dass er ja immer noch bei den Menschen beliebt ist, war auch bemerkenswert: Bislang ist das die Partei, die am vehementesten gegen Volksbefragungen & Co. ist. Ausgerechnet jetzt wollte man die Meinung der Bevölkerung zur Kenntnis nehmen, haha.... 

Und die Guttenberg-Jünger sollten nicht vergessen: Er hat seinen Abgang ganz allein verschuldet.


----------



## frEnzy (5. März 2011)

Ich denke, man sollte die ganzen verschiedenen Themen hier nicht vermischen. Was mich vor allem stört, ist dieser billige Versuch Guttenbergs Verhalten damit zu rechtfertigen, indem man betont, dass ja auch andere Politiker nicht immer alles richtig machen. Ich bin einer der letzten Menschen, die an so etwas wie Ehre, Ehrgefühl, Aufrichtigkeit oder ähnliches bei Politikern glaubt aber nur, weil viele Dreck am Stecken haben, bedeutet das nicht, dass die einfach machen können, was und wie sie es wollen. Guttenbergs Fehlverhalten ist da, es ist beweisbar, er ist mieserabel damit umgegangen und muss jetzt halt die Konsequenzen tragen. Das ist richtig und gut so! Dass man auch anderen Politikern und den Parteien generell mehr und genauer auf die Finger gucken müsste, steht hier gar nicht zur Debatte sondern sollte eh gemacht werden! Ich bin ganz froh über das neuere Selbstbewustsein des "Netzes", weil sich so viel Energie, Kompetenz und Fachwissen bündeln lassen, um eben solche Schmierereien aufzudecken.
Abschließend sei den Guttenbergfans noch kurz gesagt: Keine Sorge, über kurz oder lang wird er wieder aus seinem Loch gekrochen kommen und dann habt ihr euren Gutti  wieder zurück. Denn: Nach einem Atomkrieg werden die einzigen überlebenden ein paar Kakerlaken, einige Haitianer und eben unsere Spitzenpolitiker sein. Die sind einfach nicht klein zu kreigen


----------



## dr_breen (5. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Gegen Guttenberg hat man eine Hetzkampagne in Fahrt gesetzt, wie sie ihres Gleichen sucht. Wie es da im Bundestag von rechts wie links herschallte, hat man sich in die Vergangenheit zurückversetzt gefühlt.



Auch wenn ich damit Gefahr laufe, den Troll zu füttern, muss ich sagen, dass ein Politiker, der die BLÖD-Reporter zu seinen Hofberichterstattern macht und die restlichen Medienvertreter so brüskiert, damit rechnen muss von ihnen ohne Samthandschuhe angefasst zu werden. Gut möglich, dass einige Journalisten sich revanchieren wollten, aber grundsätzlich war die Berichterstattung so mit Fakten unterfüttert, dass man nicht von einer Hetzkampagnie sprechen kann.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Das ist aber ziemlich normal, oder? Bei jeder Gelegenheit wird das Dritte Reich erwähnt. Man könnte fast eine Regel aufstellen: "Eine Diskussion unter Deutschen ist solange unvollständig bis das Dritte Reich in irgendeiner Form Erwähnung gefunden hat."


Reductio ad Hitlerum und Godwin's Law lassen grüßen .

Alle, die Guttenberg damit verteidigen, dass die anderen Politiker genau so Dreck am Stecken haben, sollten sich mal den kathegorischen Imperativ zu Gemüte führen. Ich will, dass für Politiker aller Parteien die gleichen Regeln gelten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Für mich ist das Thema Guttenberg eigentlich durch. Er ist weg, der Staatsanwalt kümmert sich darum, ob er betrogen hat oder nicht und alles weiter kann man dann sehen. Dass er sich damit aus dem Kanzlerrennen gebracht hat, sollte ihm jedoch klar sein. Ganz egal ob er entlastet wird und man ihm den Betrug nicht nachweisen kann, mit der Nummer kann er kein Bundeskanzler mehr werden.


----------



## Pagz (5. März 2011)

Genauso sehe ich es auch. Er hat etwas falsch gemacht, hat dafür die Konsequenzen tragen müssen und Punkt. Es ist auch nicht so, dass Deutschland untergehen wird, weil Gutti weg ist, außerdem konzentrieren sich die Medien jetzt wieder auf wichtigere Themen, statt jeden Tag das neueste ungekennzeichnete Zitat hochzuhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Und es bringt auch nichts, wenn die Guttenberg Jünger irgendwas auf Steinmeyer konzentrieren wollen, die Laptop Sache ist eine völlig andere Sache als das, was der Baron gemacht hat.


----------



## KaitoKid (5. März 2011)

Es ist eher so, dass es Deutschland besser geht ohne ihn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Kannst du jetzt nicht sagen, aber er hat halt nichts geleistet, das scheinen viele nicht zu sehen. Mich würde mal sehr interessieren, wie die Bundeswehrreform gelaufen wäre (mit ihm als Secretary of Defense). Oder ob das nur alles heiße Luft ist und er den Kram bis zu Bundestagswahl geschleppt hätte um ja nichts entscheiden zu müssen.
Immerhin muss er jetzt keine Kasernen in Bayern schließen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein: Da er sich mit der Bundeswehrreform gebrüstet hat, wäre es eigentlich schön gewesen, wenn er zu ihrer Durchführung (wenns wirklich was zu tun gibt) noch im Amt gewesen wäre. Mal gucken, wie sich de Maiziere schlägt (sollte ja eigentlich weit genug oben in der Hackordnung stehen, um nicht gegen seinen Willen in dem Amt gelandet zu sein) - ausgearbeitete Konzepte hat man bislang ja keine gesehen, nur riesige Probleme, die Guttenberg zumindest öffentlich nicht beantwortet hat.

@Clear_ms: Diese "Regel" muss man nicht aufstellen, sie ist im international gültigen Gesetz von Godwin bereits enthalten


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Da er sich mit der Bundeswehrreform gebrüstet hat, wäre es eigentlich schön gewesen, wenn er zu ihrer Durchführung (wenns wirklich was zu tun gibt) noch im Amt gewesen wäre. Mal gucken, wie sich de Maiziere schlägt (sollte ja eigentlich weit genug oben in der Hackordnung stehen, um nicht gegen seinen Willen in dem Amt gelandet zu sein) - ausgearbeitete Konzepte hat man bislang ja keine gesehen, nur riesige Probleme, die Guttenberg zumindest öffentlich nicht beantwortet hat.


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch, hätte mich echt interessiert, wie er sich da hin und her wendet, wenns denn mal hart wird und er in Bayern Bundeswehrstandorte schließen muss.
Bisher zeichnet sich ja ab, dass die Reform eher viel Geld kostet als welches einspart.
Was Lothar macht, wird sich zeigen, aber ich denke mal, dass auch er die Sache erst mal bis zur nächsten BT Wahl hinschleppt.
Sind ja nur noch schlappe 30 Monate.


----------



## Softcooky (6. März 2011)

Die Anhänger Guttenbergs können wirklich nicht loslassen - das es Samstag Demos Pro-Guttenberg 
gab, finde ich jetzt langsam grenzwertig.
Das sein Vater sich da für ihn einsetzt, gut - liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache. Das er dann aber 
von "Menschenjagd" spricht... kein Kommentar.

Aber toll, dass anscheinend so viele zu begeistern sind, die wohl sonst der Politik eher ablehnend, bis
gelangweilt ignorierend gegenüberstanden.
Ist ja noch ausbaufähig - bei dem Hype der um den Adligen veranstaltet wurde wäre doch ein "Deutschland sucht den Superpolitiker" eine tolle Sache, oder? 
Bewerber müssen nur ein einigermaßen sicheres Auftreten haben , eloquent sein und Frisur, wie auch Anzug sowohl im Bundestag, als auch bei Promoveranstaltungen mit Kerner im Wüstensand und in bayerischen Bierzelten gut sitzen.


----------



## Hansaplast (6. März 2011)

"Mami, wann geht der Papi wieder in die Politik ?"

- "Noch drei mal singen."


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> "Mami, wann geht der Papi wieder in die Politik ?"


 
Er wartet darauf, dass der nette Mensch die Arbeit zu Ende geschrieben hat, die Vater braucht.


----------



## 2011 (7. März 2011)

*Vom Kanzlerkandidaten zum Fahrkartenkontrolleur* müsste es besser heißen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tPa1YL4DtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## frEnzy (7. März 2011)

Hey, es wird ermittelt: Plagiatsvorwrfe: Staatsanwalt ermittelt gegen Guttenberg - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. März 2011)

Beim relativ unbekanntem Kasper bestand "öffentliches Interesse" an der Verfolgung.
Und beim Ex-Medienstar, Ex-MdB, Ex-Verteidigungsminister, Ex-Wirtschaftsminister und Ex-CSU-Generalsekretär? Besteht da genauso "öffentliches Interesse" an der Verfolgung? Ich bin gespannt. 

Zur ermittelnden Staatsanwaltschaft: Einerseits ist die weisungsbegunden (die CSU-Justizministerin darf sich theoretisch einmischen), andererseits ist denen natürlich auch der Fall Kasper bekannt... 



> @Clear_ms: Diese "Regel" muss man nicht aufstellen, sie ist im international gültigen Gesetz von Godwin bereits enthalten


Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen!  
BTW: Auch Guttenbergs Vater hat mal wieder den Nazi-Vergleich angestellt. Damit ist auch die öffentliche Diskussion um Guttenberg komplett.


----------



## Pagz (7. März 2011)

Oh Gott so lächerlich, jetzt haben sich auch noch ein paar Pappnase entschieden für ihn zu demonstrieren. Ich hab gehört es sind ca 350 Leute gekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es sind ca 350 Leute gekommen


 
Der harte Kern der Facebook Gemeinde.


----------



## Carmir (7. März 2011)

Gut dass er weg ist; hoffentlich bleibt er wo er ist. Wenn er geblieben wäre hätte man die Unis auch gleich dicht machen können.


----------



## frEnzy (8. März 2011)

Schön fand ich ja, dass bei einer Demo pro Gutti eine Gegendemo aufgelaufen ist, die an alle die wollten, Doktotitel verteil haben ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2011)

Schön fand ich die pro-Demo in Berlin. Der Organisator hat so schön getrollt xD

"Die linken Hetzblätter wie FAZ und die Welt..."


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Schön fand ich die pro-Demo in Berlin. Der Organisator hat so schön getrollt xD
> 
> "Die linken Hetzblätter wie FAZ und die Welt..."


 Das war ironisch gemeint!  Der ganze Auftritt war reine Satire und so gewollt, dass verstehen leider viele nicht. Der Veranstalter der Pro Demo ist eigentlich ein Verfechter derjenigen die Guttenberg nicht zurückwollen.
Echte schauspielerische Glanzleistung muss ich sagen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gD5rBF5HNAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber am besten ist immer noch diese fundierte Argumentationskette einer pro-Guttenberg Anhängerin! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0LXGYMfG7bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Ich dachte, in Deutschland kann man maximal 4 Vornamen haben?


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. März 2011)

Ja auf dem Personalausweis werden nur max 4 gedruckt … sofern die passen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. März 2011)

@Radiointerview
Ach ja, Deutschland ist voller Neider, Deutschland ist dies, Deutschland ist das... Diese Pauschalurteile über das eigene Land werden wohl nie aufhören... Die Tante war nicht neidisch, der Radiomoderator war nicht neidisch, ich bin nicht neidisch, also wo ist denn dieses ominöse "Land voller Neider"?

Und btw: Diese ganzen Spaßdemonstranten sind echt geil
"Jetzt oder nie: Monarchie", "KT führ uns ins Licht", "Militärputsch jetzt!", "Guttenberg – von Gott gesandt für unser Land", etc.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ironisch gemeint!  Der ganze Auftritt war reine Satire und so gewollt, dass verstehen leider viele nicht. Der Veranstalter der Pro Demo ist eigentlich ein Verfechter derjenigen die Guttenberg nicht zurückwollen.
> Echte schauspielerische Glanzleistung muss ich sagen!
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD5rBF5HNAw
> 
> ...


Das war mir durchaus bewusst 
Aber ich hatte da nich so lange ernst bleiben können xD


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das war mir durchaus bewusst
> Aber ich hatte da nich so lange ernst bleiben können xD


Achso! 
Verstehe auch nicht wie der so lange ernst bleiben konnte. 

MfG


----------



## Aven X (10. März 2011)

So, heut ist dann wohl Zapfenstreich !
Und was hat er sich gewünscht? Smoke on the Water von Deep Purple und zwei Märsche.

Vielleicht wäre für ihn als AC/DC Fan Highway to Hell passender gewesen; oder Madonna mit Holiday


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

> So, heut ist dann wohl Zapfenstreich !
> Und was hat er sich gewünscht?




"Das ist alles nur geklaut" von den Prinzen natürlich.


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

der Kerl soll wieder kommen


----------



## frEnzy (9. April 2011)

Ermittlungen zu Plagiatsaffäre: Guttenbergs juristische Doktorspiele - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Feigling! Erst große Töne spucken von wegen Afklärung sei ihm wichtig und dann blockieren ohne Ende! Wie ich den Kerl hasse! Und das blöde Volk liebt ihn natürlich trotzdem...


----------



## Schulkind (9. April 2011)

Allein für die Tatsache dass er weiter von "handwerklichen Fehlern etc." spricht, sollte man ihm eine pol. Rückkehr, die wohl kommen wird, verweigern.

Die Kommision der Uni Bayreuth hat ja mittlerweile festgestellt, dass ganz bewusst abgeschrieben wurde auch wenn das eigentl. zumindest für die Fachschaft von vornherein klar war...

Naja in paar Jahren ist über die Sache Gras gewachsen, mal schaun was der gute Herr dann vorhat.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. April 2011)

Und die bayerische Justiz scheint bemüht zu sein, Guttenberg laufen zu lassen:
Guttenberg kommt womöglich juristisch ungeschoren davon - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland

Als ob hier kein öffentliches Interesse bestehen würde.  Beim kleinen CDU-Politiker, den keiner kannte, hat damals angeblich öffentliches Interesse bestanden. Aber beim Guttenberg, dem offensichtlich lügenden Ex-Bundesminister, der mit seiner Affäre wochenlang die Schlagzeilen beherrscht hat, muss man lange nachdenken, ob öffentliches Interesse besteht.  Falls die bayerische Regierung hier interveniert hat, wie würde man das nennen? Vetternjustiz?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

Ja, habe ich auch schon gehört, da wird wieder alles schön unter den Teppich gekehrt.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. April 2011)

Übrigens hat man beim CDU-Mann damals das öffentliche Interesse bejaht, weil er "ein hohes Amt" bekleidete. Der Gute war Landesverbandsvorsteher von Lippe... 

Kreis Lippe: Parallelen zu Guttenberg: Andreas Kasper verlor nach Plagiatsvorwürfen sein Amt als Landesverbandsvorsteher

Das schnöde Amt des Bundesministers ist mit diesem superwichtigen Amt wahrscheinlich nicht zu vergleichen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

Die Frage ist, wer ist Andreas Kasper? 
Wäre Guttenberg nicht Liebling der Medien gewesen, hätten sie ihn in der Luft zerrissen (stellt dir vor, es kommt raus, dass Westerwelle Schmiergelder genommen hat) und er hätte mit mal einen Job im örtlichen Bierbrauverein bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Aktuelle Meldung zum Fall:
Uni Bayreuth: "Guttenberg hat vorsätzlich getäuscht" | Aktuell | BR

So wie es nun aussieht, hat er doch bewusst getäuscht, obwohl er das immer bestritten hat, zumindest kommt die Universität Bayreith zu dem Schluss.
Was das jetzt für den ehemaligen Verteidigungsminister bedeutet, ist noch nicht genau gesichert, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft Hof ermittelt ja bereits.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Man sollte ihm zur Strafe auch noch seinen Adelstitel aberkennen. Betrüger sollten sich nicht mit Titel schmücken dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Der ist je geerbt, da musste er nichts für machen.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß, trotzdem sollte er zur Strafe aberkannt werden. Nur seine Kinder sollten ihn wieder führen dürfen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Mai 2011)

Das Adelsgeschwurbel "Frhr von und zu etc." ist wohl ohnehin nur Namensbestandteil, kein (richtiger) Titel, im Grunde also egal...

Der hat ohnehin erst mal genug zu knabbern, denn nun hat sich ein Plagiatsopfer gemeldet, der ihn anzeigen will. Jetzt geht's um die Wurst, denn es muss ermittelt werden... Ich bin gespannt, ob er ein faire Strafe bekommt, also in etwa so eine Strafe wie der Kasper von Lippe. Oder ob's einen sehr Guttenberg-freundlichen Deal gibt à la "Spende 1 Mio Euro dem Staat, dann bist du unschuldig"


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aktuelle Meldung zum Fall:
> Uni Bayreuth: "Guttenberg hat vorsätzlich getäuscht" | Aktuell | BR
> 
> So wie es nun aussieht, hat er doch bewusst getäuscht, obwohl er das immer bestritten hat, zumindest kommt die Universität Bayreith zu dem Schluss.
> Was das jetzt für den ehemaligen Verteidigungsminister bedeutet, ist noch nicht genau gesichert, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft Hof ermittelt ja bereits.


 
War mir von vroenrein ziemlichj klar, dass er das gemacht hat. Was mich interessiert hätte, wäre, ob er "nur" kopiert hat, oder ober er die ganze Arbeit gleich hat schreiben lassen


----------



## Schulkind (6. Mai 2011)

Und ich dachte immer diese Geschichte wäre ein Versehen gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was das jetzt für den ehemaligen Verteidigungsminister bedeutet, ist noch nicht genau gesichert, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft Hof ermittelt ja bereits.



Iirc wurden Ermittlungen doch eingestellt, weil er für die Bevölkerung "nicht wichtig" wäre und keiner derjenigen Anzeige erstattet hat, deren Uhrheberrecht verletzt wurde?




Forseti schrieb:


> Ich weiß, trotzdem sollte er zur Strafe aberkannt werden. Nur seine Kinder sollten ihn wieder führen dürfen.


 
Wir haben afaik in Deutschland niemanden, der Adelstitel entziehen (oder vergeben) kann. Das sind einfach vererbte Namensbestandteile ohne formelle Bedeutung und somit auch ohne Kriterien, deren Nichterfüllung einen Entzug rechtfertigen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc wurden Ermittlungen doch eingestellt, weil er für die Bevölkerung "nicht wichtig" wäre und keiner derjenigen Anzeige erstattet hat, deren Uhrheberrecht verletzt wurde?


 
Laut den Nachrichten gestern wird ermittelt, auch weil immer mehr Leute Klage eingereicht haben, darunter auch solche, die eben direkt geschädigt sind.
Das ist der aktuellste Bericht, den ich so auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.
Antrag auf Ermittlungen: Strafe für Guttenberg rückt näher - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)




----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Neueste Meldung:
Universität Bayreuth: „Guttenberg hat vorsätzlich getäuscht“ « DiePresse.com

Demnach ist nun erwiesen, dass zu Gutenberg absichtlich betrogen hat. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hof bleibt bei seinen Ermittlungen.

Der CSU ist das aber scheinbar egal, sie wollen einen offensichtlichen Betrüger wieder in den Bundestag holen.
Plagiatsaffäre: CSU will Guttenberg wieder für den Bundestag kandidieren lassen - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## zøtac (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der CSU ist das aber scheinbar egal, sie wollen einen offensichtlichen Betrüger wieder in den Bundestag holen.


Warum denn auch nicht? War einer der wenigen (sehr wenigen) fähigen Politikern...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Warum denn auch nicht? War einer der wenigen (sehr wenigen) fähigen Politikern...



Weil er betrogen und damit seine Glaubwürdigkeit verloren hat.
Ich kann die Politiker nicht mehr sehen, die wissentlich bescheißen und dann auf Unschuldslamm machen und zu Guttenberg hat ja vehement bestritten, dass er beschissen hat, jetzt ist aber erwiesen, dass er es doch getan hat.


----------



## JawMekEf (11. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn auch nicht? War einer der wenigen (sehr wenigen) fähigen Politikern...



Signed


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Warum denn auch nicht? War einer der wenigen (sehr wenigen) fähigen Politikern...


 
Mal anders gefragt, was hat er denn fähiges geleistet?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

überhaupt nichts, außer die Bundeswehr noch schlechter zu machen, als sie schon war


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Zu Guttenberg wollte die Bundeswehr reformieren um Kosten zu senken, aber derzeit scheint sich herauszukristallisieren, dass sie eigentlich sogar teurer wird als zuvor.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

wenn er genauso fleißig studiert hat, wie er an seiner Doktorarbeit gearbeitet hat, ist das Ergebnis kein Wunder


----------



## zøtac (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt, was hat er denn fähiges geleistet?


Abschaffen der Wehrpflicht z.B.
Auch hat her alle Paar Wochen Truppenbesuche gemacht, was man nicht unterschätzen sollte 



Forseti schrieb:


> überhaupt nichts, außer die Bundeswehr noch schlechter zu machen, als sie schon war


Die Bundeswehr ist also schlecht? Wir sind ganz oben mit dabei dude, zwar nicht die besten, aber nicht zu verachten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Abschaffen der Wehrpflicht z.B.



Sie ist nicht abgeschafft, sondern ausgesetzt und das ist ein langer Prozess, das kam nicht erst mit Guttenberg.



zøtac schrieb:


> Auch hat her alle Paar Wochen Truppenbesuche gemacht, was man nicht unterschätzen sollte



Jop, mit seiner Frau und Kerner. 



zøtac schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr ist also schlecht? Wir sind ganz oben mit dabei dude, zwar nicht die besten, aber nicht zu verachten.



Was kann denn die Bundeswehr gut, außer jetzt die Gummis an den Ketten wöchentlich zu wechseln und einen Leopard Panzer fest zu fahren? 
(Ach ja, einen LKW vorwärts in eine Halle zu fahren und ihn dann nicht mehr rausbekommen, weil die Bremsen fest sind, hab ich vergessen)


----------



## zøtac (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was kann denn die Bundeswehr gut, außer jetzt die Gummis an den Ketten wöchentlich zu wechseln und einen Leopard Panzer fest zu fahren?
> (Ach ja, einen LKW vorwärts in eine Halle zu fahren und ihn dann nicht mehr rausbekommen, weil die Bremsen fest sind, hab ich vergessen)


Öhm, zum Beispiel Terrorbekämpfung in AFG? 

Wurde das IdZ Programm nicht auch unter Guttenberg ins Leben gerufen?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Die Bundeswehr ist mit einem Mandat der UN in Afghanistan, was zu Guttenberg da sagt oder meint zu wissen, ist völlig belanglos, er hat keinen Einfluss darauf.

Das einzige was zu Guttenberg sinnvolles gemacht hat, ist den wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages mal richtig zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Man sollte einfach alle Arbeitslosen in der Bundeswehr unterbringen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls die Europaabgeordnete der FDP und Vizepräsidentin des europäischen Parlaments, Silvana Koch-Merin ist heute von allen politischen Ämtern zurück getreten.
Plagiatsvorwürfe gegen FDP-Spitzenfrau - Silvana Koch-Mehrin tritt zurück - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

Sie kam damit wohl der Aberkennung ihres Doktortitels und der politischen Verwicklungen zuvor, da sie sich ebenso Plagiatsvorwürfen stellen musste.
Plagiat: Universität Heidelberg will Koch-Mehrin Doktortitel aberkennen - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Auch die Tochter des ehemaligen Bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten und Kanzlerkandidaten 2002, Edmond Stoiber, musste ebenfalls aus Plagiatsgründen ihre Doktorwürde abgeben.
Veronica Saß - Stoiber-Tochter verliert Doktor-Titel - Politik Inland - Bild.de


Ich muss meine Frau mal fragen, ob sie demnächst auch ihren Doktortitel zurück geben muss.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Wir können die Doktorarbeit ja mal untersuchen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Warum denn auch nicht? War einer der wenigen (sehr wenigen) fähigen Politikern...



Ich kanns langsam nicht mehr lesen...
Nur mal so zur Erinnerung:
Posts, die nur bereits getätigte Aussagen wiederholen, zählen ausdrücklich als Spam. Und dieser inhaltslose Satz dürfte der mit Abstand häufigste in diesem Thread sein und bislang hat ihn niemand mit Inhalt füllen können 




zøtac schrieb:


> Abschaffen der Wehrpflicht z.B.



Aussetzung - nicht Abschaffung. Und wie hat er denn da seine Fähigkeiten unter Beweiß gestellt?
Hat er die künftige Bundeswehrstruktur organisiert? Nein
Hat er die künftigen Standorte festgelegt? Nein
Hat er Ersatz für die wegfallenden Wehrersatzdienstleistenden gefunden? Nein
Das einzige, was er gemacht hat, ist eine Unterschrift unter eine populistische Einzeiler-Forderung, die midestens ein halbes Jahrhundert alt ist. Nicht mal den Kopf muss er für den Scheiß, der daraus folgt, hinhalten, geschweige denn eine Lösung anbieten.



> Auch hat her alle Paar Wochen Truppenbesuche gemacht, was man nicht unterschätzen sollte



Wenn das alles ist - wo muss ich mich melden? Flugreisen beherrsche ich gut genug, um "einer der sehr wenigen fähigen Politiker" zu sein.



> Die Bundeswehr ist also schlecht? Wir sind ganz oben mit dabei dude, zwar nicht die besten, aber nicht zu verachten.


 
Und das nur dank der 1,5 Jahre Guttenberg und seiner genialen Entscheidungen und Plangen wie ... hmm ... und ... ääh ... nicht vergessen ... umm ... ... ah ja: Kerner!


----------



## caine2011 (12. Mai 2011)

@ruyven

lange her dass ich im politik forum unterwegs war, immer schön deine ansichten zu sehen

aber ich muss dir widersprechen, nicht weil das meine überzeugung ist sondern weil es fakt ist

dr. guttenberg (ja doktor weil er solange er seinen titel hatte DIE schillernde persönlichkeit der politik war) ist deshalb ein fähiger politiker, weil:

1. er hat es wie kein anderer geschafft mit handlungen aufmerksamkeit zu erregen-->d.h. er hat mit seinem auftreten interesse an der politik geweckt, was atm kein anderer schafft, jedensfalls nicht so dass er hinterher besser dasteht

2. du meinst populistische einzeiler-forderungen umgesetzt? ja hat er, ist das verkehrt?(was die interessante frage ist) schlussendlich bekommt die gesellschaft, das was sie verdient: guttenberg, er ist der, den wir verdienen in unserer gesellschaft, die auf schein alles gibt und echte kompetenz nicht erkennen will

3. guttenberg ist sympathisch...weil wir uns wiedererkennen(bis oder auch gerade in dem moment noch, dass er ein blender ist), oder zumindest so sein wollen, der immer lächelnde strahlemann mit weißem hemd und perfekter familie etc pp

4. er tut etwas, und sei es noch so populistisch und in wirklichkeit kein fortschritt, er haut auf den tisch und sagt so wirds gemacht(hat er von schröder geklaut[PLAGIAT!!!XD]) das liebt das volk, das von der tatenlosigkeit der anderen politiker gelangweilt ist, so sehr gelangweilt, dass es die tatanlosigkeit guttenbergs nicht sieht/sehen will(eben 3. der typ grinst und ist sympathisch)

5. er ist jung, klingt belanglos, aber mal einfach was anderes junges in der politik zu sehen, hat etwas erfrischendes, er ist das was alle wollen: jung dynamisch erfolgreich und bei gott: trotz seiner vielen geschäfte jeden tag hat er auch noch den doktortitel erreicht(dass das viele andere auch haben wird knallhart ausgeblendet)

6. guttenberg ist stürmisch und macht fehler und dann stellt er sich(wieder sehr schröderlike) hin und sagt: ich habe keinen fehler gemacht, und falls doch ist es nicht meine schuld, sondern meine informationslage war unzureichend, siehe das bundeswehrschiff mit dem entlassenen kapitän(und lol lustigerweise hat er das mit der informationslage auch in der ersten stellungnahme zu seinen plagiatsvorwürfen gebracht, das nenn ich nerven haben: die eigene doktorarbeit nicht zu kennen und das auch noch zuzugeben, aber das volk hat es gedankt: in der ersten woche der vorwürfe hatte er 5% mehr anhänger[was soll ich da noch sagen, echt mir fällt nichts, gar nichts, niende, nada dazu mehr ein])

conclusion: guttenberg ist ein guter politiker weil wir alle(ok du nicht) ihn dafür halten
aus dekadenter gesellschaftlicher fehlentwicklung, und das siehst du hier im thread: keiner setzt sich mit allen informationen auseinander, nur die thesen(phrasen)drescherei der alltäglichen fernseh- und boulevardindustrie, nie echter content

und ehrlich: genau das ist es doch: guttenberg ist contentlos aber ein star, und das scheint iwie beliebt zu sein(schau dir deutschland sucht den superstar an), was du und ich kritisieren ist nicht guttenberg, der ist nur ein symptom, die kritik liegt eher an einer gesellschaft die so etwas zulässt(wenn du das anders siehst sag pls.)


mfg caine2011


----------



## DaStash (12. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> 1. er hat es wie kein anderer geschafft mit handlungen aufmerksamkeit zu erregen-->d.h. er hat mit seinem auftreten interesse an der politik geweckt, was atm kein anderer schafft, jedensfalls nicht so dass er hinterher besser dasteht


 Wenn ich nackt durch eine volle Bundestagssitzung renne erzeuge ich auch viel Aufmerksamkeit, bin ich deshalb ein fähiger Politiker? Wo genau liegt denn der inhaltliche Nutzen an einem Boulevardpolitiker?


> 2. du meinst populistische einzeiler-forderungen umgesetzt? ja hat er, ist das verkehrt?(was die interessante frage ist) schlussendlich bekommt die gesellschaft, das was sie verdient: guttenberg, er ist der, den wir verdienen in unserer gesellschaft, die auf schein alles gibt und echte kompetenz nicht erkennen will


Das stimmt wohl. Die Politiker sind halt nur so gut, wie die wählende Bevölkerung es zlässt und in diesem Fall sind wir nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen würde ich sagen. 


> 3. guttenberg ist sympathisch...weil wir uns wiedererkennen(bis oder auch gerade in dem moment noch, dass er ein blender ist), oder zumindest so sein wollen, der immer lächelnde strahlemann mit weißem hemd und perfekter familie etc pp


 Wer sich blenden lässt, auf den trifft das evtl. zu aber bei Darlegung der jetzigen Fakten tritt eher das Gegenteil ein. So einer, mit solch einer Einstellung darf nie wieder in öffentlich, verantwortlichen Positionen sitzen!


> 4. er tut etwas, und sei es noch so populistisch und in wirklichkeit kein fortschritt, er haut auf den tisch und sagt so wirds gemacht(hat er von schröder geklaut[PLAGIAT!!!XD]) das liebt das volk, das von der tatenlosigkeit der anderen politiker gelangweilt ist, so sehr gelangweilt, dass es die tatanlosigkeit guttenbergs nicht sieht/sehen will(eben 3. der typ grinst und ist sympathisch)


Hehe, netter Vergleich aber leider nicht zutreffend, denn im Gegensatz zu Schröder hat er das was er so kurzsichtig, populistisch beschlossen hat nie selber umgesetzt, siehe Bundeswehrreform. 


> 5. er ist jung, klingt belanglos, aber mal einfach was anderes junges in der politik zu sehen, hat etwas erfrischendes, er ist das was alle wollen: jung dynamisch erfolgreich und bei gott: trotz seiner vielen geschäfte jeden tag hat er auch noch den doktortitel erreicht(dass das viele andere auch haben wird knallhart ausgeblendet)


 Mhh, dass Einzige was noch zutrifft ist jung, erfolgreich ist er nicht mehr und als dynamisch, nach dem Eingeständnis das quasi alles zu viel und ihm über den Kopf gewachsen ist, kann man ihn auch nicht mehr bezeichnen. 


> 6. guttenberg ist stürmisch und macht fehler und dann stellt er sich(wieder sehr schröderlike) hin und sagt: ich habe keinen fehler gemacht, und falls doch ist es nicht meine schuld, sondern meine informationslage war unzureichend, siehe das bundeswehrschiff mit dem entlassenen kapitän(und lol lustigerweise hat er das mit der informationslage auch in der ersten stellungnahme zu seinen plagiatsvorwürfen gebracht, das nenn ich nerven haben: die eigene doktorarbeit nicht zu kennen und das auch noch zuzugeben, aber das volk hat es gedankt: in der ersten woche der vorwürfe hatte er 5% mehr anhänger[was soll ich da noch sagen, echt mir fällt nichts, gar nichts, niende, nada dazu mehr ein])


 Ja das stimmt, es war absolut nicht nachvollziehbar wenn man zum xten mal hören musste, ist doch wie in einer Mathearbeit schummeln...*DOH*
Nebenbei, weißt du an wen ich bei dieser Beschreibung von Dir noch denken musste? Merkel! Wie die es nur so weit geschafft hat...^^


> conclusion: guttenberg ist ein guter politiker weil wir alle(ok du nicht) ihn dafür halten
> aus dekadenter gesellschaftlicher fehlentwicklung, und das siehst du hier im thread: keiner setzt sich mit allen informationen auseinander, nur die thesen(phrasen)drescherei der alltäglichen fernseh- und boulevardindustrie, nie echter content
> 
> und ehrlich: genau das ist es doch: guttenberg ist contentlos aber ein star, und das scheint iwie beliebt zu sein(schau dir deutschland sucht den superstar an), was du und ich kritisieren ist nicht guttenberg, der ist nur ein symptom, die kritik liegt eher an einer gesellschaft die so etwas zulässt(wenn du das anders siehst sag pls.)
> ...


 Jain, da es auch durchaus andere Politiker gibt die auch erfolgreich ihre Arbeit vollrichten und dabei nicht im gleichen Umfang negativ auffallen. Weißt du was ich auch noch erschreckend finde? Man könnte ja meinen das politische Bildung gleichzusetzen ist mit allgemeiner Bildung. Folglich sollte sich deine conclusion stärker bei den weniger gebildeten Menschen bemerkbar machen. Wenn ich dann also in den Süden Deutschlands gucke, wo tendenziell die meisten Guttenberg Befürworter leben, dann passt da irgend etwas nicht mit meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand überein, dass im Süden laut Pisastudie tendenziell auch eher die gebildeten Menschen leben?!?
Was also soll man dagegen tun, wenn sogar "gebildete" Menschen auf solche Blender hereinfallen?

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> dr. guttenberg (ja doktor weil er solange er seinen titel hatte DIE schillernde persönlichkeit der politik war) ist deshalb ein fähiger politiker, weil:



Nein, nicht Doktor, weil er diesen Titel nicht mehr führt und nicht mehr führen darf und du von "ist", d.h. der Gegenwart sprichst.



> 1. er hat es wie kein anderer geschafft mit handlungen aufmerksamkeit zu erregen



Das ist die Aufgabe eines Showmasters, nicht eines Ministers.
Und er hat nicht einmal Aufmerksamkeit für Sachthemen geweckt, sondern in erster Linie für seine Person.



> 2. du meinst populistische einzeiler-forderungen umgesetzt? ja hat er, ist das verkehrt?



Nicht zwingend. Aber es ist keine eigene Leistung, sondern nur eine Unterschrift unter den Gedanken anderer - somit nichts, was einem Politiker Fähigkeiten bescheinigt. Wenn zu dem nicht für das nötige Rahmenwerk gesorgt wird (und das wurde hier nicht), ist es imho sogar in höchstem Maße verantwortungslos und damit genau das Gegenteil dessen, was man von einem fähigen Politiker erwartet.
Es hat schließlich seinen Grund, warum etwas über Jahrzehnte nur von Populisten gefordert, aber weder von der breiten Maße getragen noch von Mitdenkenden unterstützt wurde.



> (was die interessante frage ist) schlussendlich bekommt die gesellschaft, das was sie verdient: guttenberg, er ist der, den wir verdienen in unserer gesellschaft, die auf schein alles gibt und echte kompetenz nicht erkennen will



Da sag ich nichts gegen. Diese Gesellschaft hat sich diese ******* Regierung gewählt und sie hat imho mehrheitlich das bekommen, was vor der Wahl versprochen wurde. Aber das macht keine Aussage über die Fähigkeit der Gewählten, sondern über die Unfähigkeit der Wähler.



> 3. guttenberg ist sympathisch...weil wir uns wiedererkennen(bis oder auch gerade in dem moment noch, dass er ein blender ist), oder zumindest so sein wollen, der immer lächelnde strahlemann mit weißem hemd und perfekter familie etc pp



Aus meiner perspektive ist er ein arroganter Betrüger in dem ich rein gar nichts von dem erkenne, was ich bin oder sein will (debiles Grinsen, weißes Hemd und Spießerfamilie eingeschlossen). Aber das ist eigentlich auch egal, denn "sympathisch sein" ist schon wieder ein Punkt, der nichts mit den Fähigkeiten eines Politikers zu tun hat, sondern allenfalls mit der Beliebtheit eines Medienstars.



> 4. er tut etwas, und sei es noch so populistisch und in wirklichkeit kein fortschritt, er haut auf den tisch und sagt so wirds gemacht(hat er von schröder geklaut[PLAGIAT!!!XD]) das liebt das volk, das von der tatenlosigkeit der anderen politiker gelangweilt ist, so sehr gelangweilt, dass es die tatanlosigkeit guttenbergs nicht sieht/sehen will(eben 3. der typ grinst und ist sympathisch)



Er hat in 1,5 Jahren genau einmal auf den Tisch gehaut und da hat er nicht gesagt, was gemacht wird, sondern da hat er etwas ausgesetzt. Selbst Schavan setzt mehr Dinge durch.



> 5. er ist jung, klingt belanglos, aber mal einfach was anderes junges in der politik zu sehen, hat etwas erfrischendes, er ist das was alle wollen: jung dynamisch erfolgreich



Mich würde es erfrischen, mal jemanden fähigen in der Politik zu sehen - und genau darum gings hier ja auch: Argumente, warum er ein fähiger Politiker war.
Das alle jung und erfolgreich sein möchten, mag stimmen - aber er steht kurz vor der 40, ist arbeitslos und hat keine gültige Ausbildung.



> und bei gott: trotz seiner vielen geschäfte jeden tag hat er auch noch den doktortitel erreicht



Hat er nicht. Weder hat er einen Doktortitel, noch hat er jemals einen "erreicht", d.h. nenneswert etwas dafür getan. Er hat mal einen bekommen, ja. Aber das einzige, was er ggf. dazu beigesteuert haben könnte, waren ein paar Scheinchen. Ansonsten hat er einfach nur Glück und einen unfähigen Doktorvater gehabt. Und von "vielen Geschäften" weiß ich auch nichts, denn bislang haben wir genau eine nutzvolle Tätigkeit in 1,5 Jahren als Verteidigungsminister gefunden, und das ware eine Unterschrift, die imho besser nicht hätte geben müssen. In seinem vorherigern Posten hat er bekanntermaßen auch Steuergelder verschwendet, damit andere Leute das Gesetze entwerfen für sein Ministerium übernehmen. Das er viel Tageszeit mit Selbstdarstellung verbringt, mag sein - aber das ist nicht die Form von "Geschäft", aufgrund derer ich einem Politiker "Fähigkeit" zuspreche.



> 6. guttenberg ist stürmisch und macht fehler und dann stellt er sich(wieder sehr schröderlike) hin und sagt: ich habe keinen fehler gemacht, und falls doch ist es nicht meine schuld, sondern meine informationslage war unzureichend, siehe das bundeswehrschiff mit dem entlassenen kapitän(und lol lustigerweise hat er das mit der informationslage auch in der ersten stellungnahme zu seinen plagiatsvorwürfen gebracht, das nenn ich nerven haben: die eigene doktorarbeit nicht zu kennen und das auch noch zuzugeben, aber das volk hat es gedankt: in der ersten woche der vorwürfe hatte er 5% mehr anhänger[was soll ich da noch sagen, echt mir fällt nichts, gar nichts, niende, nada dazu mehr ein])



Ich hab ja schon in den Punkten 1-5 nicht eine einzige Eigenschaft gefunden, die ihn als "fähigen Politiker" auszeichnen könnte, aber hier sehe ich nichtmal, in welcher Zeile ich danach suchen müsste. Alles nur negativ .



> conclusion: guttenberg ist ein guter politiker weil wir alle(ok du nicht) ihn dafür halten



Dass das keine schlüssige Logik ist, braucht man wohl nicht zu erklären...
Das viele ihn dafür halten, geht schon aus der Tatsache hervor, dass er überhaupt "Politiker" war, sprich gewählt wurde. Du wolltest, wenn ich deinen Postanfang richtig verstanden habe, erklären, warum er "einer der wenigen fähigen" Politiker ist.


----------



## caine2011 (12. Mai 2011)

ich erkläre nicht warum guttenberg fähig ist, mal ohne spaß, ein fähiger politiker schafft es entweder so gut zu fälschen dass keiner es merkt oder aber er hat skill und macht es selbst

meine argumentation war nicht warum er fähig ist sondern warum man ihn für fähig hält...ergo beschreibe ich die argumente der breiten masse und kommentiere sie(es dürfte relativ eind. meine meinung rübergekommen sein)

die frage die mcih echt quält ist: wieso sehen das alle so?
ich meine nicht mal zu den zeiten als guttenberg noch strahlemann-super-minister war, fand ich den sympathisch
ich meine ein adeliger in der politik das gabs das letzte mal in der weimarer repuplik(evtl. später nochmal?), kam mir komplett überaltert vor, als würden wir nen "bundeskaiser" haben

deshalb nimsmt du nicht meine argumente auseinander sondern die der allgemeinheit

mfg caine2011

edit: also zu 6.: du siehst das positive nicht? das positive ist, dass er zu seinen entscheidungen steht ohne sie zu revidieren, und das sollte doch gut sein, zumindest wenn die entscheidung gut ist, aber guttenberg pervertiert es: er steht zu seinen schlechten entscheidungen und nutzt seine bekanntheit aus um sie als gute entscheidung da stehen zu lassen




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, nicht Doktor, weil er diesen Titel  nicht mehr führt und nicht mehr führen darf und du von "ist", d.h. der  Gegenwart sprichst.



das weiß ich so gut wie du...wenn du die anmerkung in den klammern liest verstehst du was ich meine, auch hier ist es nur die meinung der öffentlichkeit/befürworter die ich wiedergebe





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist die Aufgabe eines Showmasters, nicht eines Ministers.
> Und er hat nicht einmal Aufmerksamkeit für Sachthemen geweckt, sondern in erster Linie für seine Person.




ja richtig, und deshalb halten ihn alle für kompetent, weil er wie günther jauch wirkt, er kann sich wie kein zweiter in der politik inszenieren mehr nicht aber das reicht offenbar für die mehrheit aus




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht  zwingend. Aber es ist keine eigene Leistung, sondern nur eine  Unterschrift unter den Gedanken anderer - somit nichts, was einem  Politiker Fähigkeiten bescheinigt. Wenn zu dem nicht für das nötige  Rahmenwerk gesorgt wird (und das wurde hier nicht), ist es imho sogar in  höchstem Maße verantwortungslos und damit genau das Gegenteil dessen,  was man von einem fähigen Politiker erwartet.
> Es hat schließlich  seinen Grund, warum etwas über Jahrzehnte nur von Populisten gefordert,  aber weder von der breiten Maße getragen noch von Mitdenkenden  unterstützt wurde.



ich glaube nciht das wir darüber diskutieren müssen, dass dürfte sich jeder an seinen 10 fingern abzählen können, aber aus iwelchen gründen finden das fast alle mal übel geil(wäre ich 17 gewesen, hätte ich das auch so gesehen mit der wehrpflicht)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da sag ich nichts gegen. Diese  Gesellschaft hat sich diese ******* Regierung gewählt und sie hat imho  mehrheitlich das bekommen, was vor der Wahl versprochen wurde. Aber das  macht keine Aussage über die Fähigkeit der Gewählten, sondern über die  Unfähigkeit der Wähler.



naja ich kann mich nciht beschweren es ist eingetreten was versprochen  wurde zumindest für mcih: mehr kindergeld, neue bafögregelung...das  reicht mir eigentlich auch[ist aber sehr offtopic, und was du gegen die  regierung hast weiß ich nicht so recht, aber ich glaub du warst so ein  unseliger akw-gegner oder?]



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus meiner perspektive ist er ein  arroganter Betrüger in dem ich rein gar nichts von dem erkenne, was ich  bin oder sein will (debiles Grinsen, weißes Hemd und Spießerfamilie  eingeschlossen). Aber das ist eigentlich auch egal, denn "sympathisch  sein" ist schon wieder ein Punkt, der nichts mit den Fähigkeiten eines  Politikers zu tun hat, sondern allenfalls mit der Beliebtheit eines  Medienstars.



natürlcih hast du vollkommen recht in dem was du da sagst...aber das ist wiederum nicht die sichtweise der mehrheit, guttenberg hat populäre entscheidungen getroffen-->also wird er populär(finde ich sehr sehr traurig)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er hat in 1,5 Jahren genau einmal auf den  Tisch gehaut und da hat er nicht gesagt, was gemacht wird, sondern da  hat er etwas ausgesetzt. Selbst Schavan setzt mehr Dinge durch.



ne nicht nur einmal: er hat noch lauter kleine sachen gemacht m vor der presse gut dazu stehen, wie z.b. generäle entlassen die komplett unschuldig waren wie die untersuchung im nachhinein zeigte...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich  würde es erfrischen, mal jemanden fähigen in der Politik zu sehen - und  genau darum gings hier ja auch: Argumente, warum er ein fähiger  Politiker war.
> Das alle jung und erfolgreich sein möchten, mag  stimmen - aber er steht kurz vor der 40, ist arbeitslos und hat keine  gültige Ausbildung.


kurz vor 40 ist inder politik jung das weißt du, und das mit gültigen ausbildung, naja wer braucht das als politiker schon

aber mal im ernst: jung steht für mcih außer frage,
 arbeitslos? naja ich glaube der sitzt im bundestag rum und kriegt ordentlich abgeordnetendiäten(schon iwie arbeitslos, aber mit rel. guter honorierung)
keine gültige ausbildung: ja geb ich dir recht, aber deswegen gleich unerfolgreich? ich weiß nicht so recht(bill gates und steve jobs haben soweit ich weiß auch keine und keiner würde die für unerfolgreich halten)




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat er nicht. Weder hat er einen  Doktortitel, noch hat er jemals einen "erreicht", d.h. nenneswert etwas  dafür getan. Er hat mal einen bekommen, ja. Aber das einzige, was er  ggf. dazu beigesteuert haben könnte, waren ein paar Scheinchen.  Ansonsten hat er einfach nur Glück und einen unfähigen Doktorvater  gehabt. Und von "vielen Geschäften" weiß ich auch nichts, denn bislang  haben wir genau eine nutzvolle Tätigkeit in 1,5 Jahren als  Verteidigungsminister gefunden, und das ware eine Unterschrift, die imho  besser nicht hätte geben müssen. In seinem vorherigern Posten hat er  bekanntermaßen auch Steuergelder verschwendet, damit andere Leute das  Gesetze entwerfen für sein Ministerium übernehmen. Das er viel Tageszeit  mit Selbstdarstellung verbringt, mag sein - aber das ist nicht die Form  von "Geschäft", aufgrund derer ich einem Politiker "Fähigkeit"  zuspreche.




hmm ich glaube ich sollte meine argumente in den richtigen zeitliche zshg. immer stellen, das war alles vor dem dr.-titelverlust, alle haben den tollen familienvater gesehen der als minister so viel zu hat und nach seiner berufung zum abgeordneten auch noch den dr.-titel geschafft hat...das ist das was du weißt wenn du tv siehst oder boulevard-presse liest

du hast dich offenbar noch mit mehr auseinandergesetzt, aber versuche doch einfach mal all das auszublenden, dann bekommst du ein komplett anderes bild und das war es was ich versucht habe darzulegen




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon in den Punkten 1-5 nicht eine  einzige Eigenschaft gefunden, die ihn als "fähigen Politiker"  auszeichnen könnte, aber hier sehe ich nichtmal, in welcher Zeile ich  danach suchen müsste. Alles nur negativ .



siehe ersten edit



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass das keine schlüssige Logik ist, braucht man wohl nicht zu erklären...
> Das  viele ihn dafür halten, geht schon aus der Tatsache hervor, dass er  überhaupt "Politiker" war, sprich gewählt wurde. Du wolltest, wenn ich  deinen Postanfang richtig verstanden habe, erklären, warum er "einer der  wenigen fähigen" Politiker ist.



genau darum geht es in meiner ganzen argumentation
es ist nicht SCHLÜSSIG warum die leute ihn verehren, es ist nciht schlüssig warum die leute ihn teilweise immer ncoh als kanzler wollen, es ist mit keiner logik zu erklären warum die leute auf diesen blender hereingefallen sind

und den rest habe ich auch schon oben kommentiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> meine argumentation war nicht warum er fähig ist sondern warum man ihn für fähig hält...


 
Es ging aber darum was er geleistet hat um sagen zu können, dass er ein guter Politiker war.
Und in meinen Augen hat er eben nichts geleistet, gleichzeitig ist es für jeden, der mal studiert und einen Abschluss gemacht hat, beschämend, dass eine Partei (eine ganze Partei) wie die CSU, ihn sofort wieder in den Bundestag haben will (und ihn deswegen wohl entweder ganz oben auf ihre Liste setzt oder in seinem Wahlkreis dafür sorgt, dass er direkt gewählt wird) und damit klar stellt, dass Betrüger (und das ist er nun mal, ein erwiesener Betrüger) einen Freifahrschein bekommen.
Der Typ gehört dauerhaft entsorgt.


----------



## caine2011 (12. Mai 2011)

ähm quanti sry ich habe zwischnzeitlich rel. viel editiert, musst dir noch mal alles durchlesen...

@dastash: wenn du mal die argumente von *ruyven_macaran* durchliest die ähneln deinen ein wenig

deshalb: ds problem ist nicht guttenberg, das problem ist die gesellschaft die jemanden der nichts wirkliches in der politik ändert als großen revolutionär feiert(revolution=radikaler umbruch, ich weiß nciht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll bei solchen schlagzeilen)

ich gebe wie bereits immer wieder erwähnt das wieder was alle denken meine eigene meinung weicht davon ab, ich kann mir den nimbus guttenberg auch nicht komplett erklären, aber das ist die einzige zumindest quasi logische(in dem fall so ne art gruppenpsychologisch dynamik der gesellschaft) erklärung

ich fand den tv-starminister der grinsend in einem kriegsgebiet(afghanistan=kriegsgebiet, wenn mir wer was anderes sagen will, schaut euch die statistik der soldaten mit kriegstrauma der bundeswehr an)
nie passend, aber ich fand es gut das er die moral in der truppe damit hoch gehalten hat, aber muss man da mit kerner und der bunten anrücken? ich glaube nciht, ich halte dfas vielmehr für unglaublich gefährlich, für leib und leben aller beteiligten als auch für das bild was man dann hier vom KRIEG(es wird iwie heruntergespielt und das ist finde ich fatal) bekommt

mfg caine2011


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> deshalb: ds problem ist nicht guttenberg, das problem ist die gesellschaft die jemanden der nichts wirkliches in der politik ändert als großen revolutionär feiert(revolution=radikaler umbruch, ich weiß nciht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll bei solchen schlagzeilen)



Ich kann nachvollziehen, was du meinst, aber das liegt ja auch daran, dass jeder normale Bürger, der eben keine Ahnung vom Studium und Co. hat, das, was er gemacht hat, als "Dummer Jungen Streich" abtut. Dabei ist das jedoch deutlich schwerwiegender. Er hat im Grunde das gemacht, was man der Jugend vorwirft, wenn sie Musik und Filme illegal aus dem Internet runterlädt. Sie haben betrogen und geklaut. Genau das gleich hat er auch gemacht, er hat das geistige Eigentum anderer als sein eigene s ausgegeben und dafür muss er strafrechtlich belangt werden, anders ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht aufzuwiegen (welche Strafe ist erst mal nebensächlich).
Doch genau das sehen die meisten Leute einfach nicht so, die denken, dass er abgeschrieben hat, wie sie damals auch mal bei einer Schularbeit.



caine2011 schrieb:


> ich fand den tv-starminister der grinsend in einem kriegsgebiet(afghanistan=kriegsgebiet, wenn mir wer was anderes sagen will, schaut euch die statistik der soldaten mit kriegstrauma der bundeswehr an)
> nie passend, aber ich fand es gut das er die moral in der truppe damit hoch gehalten hat, aber muss man da mit kerner und der bunten anrücken? ich glaube nciht, ich halte dfas vielmehr für unglaublich gefährlich, für leib und leben aller beteiligten als auch für das bild was man dann hier vom KRIEG(es wird iwie heruntergespielt und das ist finde ich fatal) bekommt


 
Besser wäre aber gewesen, wenn er sich eingesetzt hätte, dass sie bessere Ausrüstung bekommen würden, denn es kann ja nicht sein, dass die gepanzerten Fahrzeuge defekt sind und sie deswegen mit leichten Fahrzeugen unterwegs sind und deswegen sterben die Soldaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich erkläre nicht warum guttenberg fähig ist,



Machst du nicht? Ne, machst du tatsächlich nicht, wie ich ja oben dargelegt habe. Aber du behauptest es zu tun



caine2011 schrieb:


> dr. guttenberg (ja doktor weil er solange er seinen titel hatte DIE schillernde persönlichkeit der politik war) ist deshalb ein fähiger politiker, weil:



und du behauptest, meiner Aussage, er wäre kein fähiger Politiker, zu widersprechen.




> meine argumentation war nicht warum er fähig ist sondern warum man ihn für fähig hält...ergo beschreibe ich die argumente der breiten masse und kommentiere sie(es dürfte relativ eind. meine meinung rübergekommen sein)



Also bei mir kam das überhaupt nicht rüber. Aber diesem Ziel wird die Argumentation gerecht 



> die frage die mcih echt quält ist: wieso sehen das alle so?



Weil sie sich gar nicht um Inhalte kümmern, sondern um das Charcter-Bild, dass er in den Medien abgibt. Warum die so extrem positiv über Guttenberg berichten, ist eine zugegebenermaßen sehr interessante Frage.
Umgekehrt muss man auch sagen: Wissenschaftlichkeit genießt zunehmend weniger Ansehen in der breiten Masse, wir immer häufiger nicht als Expertise, sondern als Unterdrückung von oben empfunden (extrem deutlich in Debatten zum Thema Klimawandel), d.h. ein Bruch wissenschaftlicher Normen ist keineswegs etwas stark negatives.
Und sonst ist die allgemeine Meinung, dass Politiker "nichts machen" - ein Politiker, der tatsächlich nichts schafft, fällt da nicht negativ auf.



> edit: also zu 6.: du siehst das positive nicht? das positive ist, dass er zu seinen entscheidungen steht ohne sie zu revidieren, und das sollte doch gut sein, zumindest wenn die entscheidung gut ist, aber guttenberg pervertiert es: er steht zu seinen schlechten entscheidungen und nutzt seine bekanntheit aus um sie als gute entscheidung da stehen zu lassen



Du hast geschrieben, dass er seine Fehler damit entschuldigt, schlecht informiert gewesen zu sein. Das ist nicht "stehen zu einer Meinung", das ist "ich hab Fehler gemacht weil ich Versäumnisse gemacht habe".



> naja ich kann mich nciht beschweren es ist eingetreten was versprochen  wurde zumindest für mcih: mehr kindergeld, neue bafögregelung...das  reicht mir eigentlich auch[ist aber sehr offtopic, und was du gegen die  regierung hast weiß ich nicht so recht, aber ich glaub du warst so ein  unseliger akw-gegner oder?]



Jup, unseliger Öko, AKW-Gegner, Klimaschützer und auch noch jemand, der für Gleichverteilung und Ehrlichkeit ist und Verantwortung gern in Händen von Leuten sieht, die Fachkompetenz haben. Daraus ergeben sich Probleme mit Regierungen, die Umweltschutzmaßnahmen lockern, AKW-Laufzeiten verlängern, der Autolobby gehorschen, Gelder für Menschen kürzen um Entlastungen für Unternehmen zu erreichen und einem nebenbei die heile Welt versprechen.



> ne nicht nur einmal: er hat noch lauter kleine sachen gemacht m vor der presse gut dazu stehen, wie z.b. generäle entlassen die komplett unschuldig waren wie die untersuchung im nachhinein zeigte...



Also entweder les ich die falsche Presse, oder er hat nichts dergleichen übernommen. Er hat einen Kapitän von seinem Schiff geschmissen (als die BILD das wollte), in Sachen Kundus wurde er afaik gar nicht selbst aktiv.



> aber mal im ernst: jung steht für mcih außer frage,



Für Politikerverhältniss muss man sagen: Ja, leider. Aber das "jung" in "jung, dynamisch..." wird normalerweise für 25-30, maximal bis 35 verwendet.



> arbeitslos? naja ich glaube der sitzt im bundestag rum und kriegt ordentlich abgeordnetendiäten(schon iwie arbeitslos, aber mit rel. guter honorierung)



Er hat iirc auch sein Bundestagsmandat abgegeben. Wenn er keinen privaten Job hat (und nach Verlust des Doktors dürfte sein höchster Abschluss laut Wiki das erste Staatsexamen sein - qualifizierte Jobs sind so nicht drin), dann hat er gar keinen mehr.
An Geld solltes es trotzdem nicht fehlen, das stimmt.



> keine gültige ausbildung: ja geb ich dir recht, aber deswegen gleich unerfolgreich? ich weiß nicht so recht(bill gates und steve jobs haben soweit ich weiß auch keine und keiner würde die für unerfolgreich halten)



Es gibt sicherlich bessere Wege, "Erfolg" zu definieren, als über eine Ausbildung. Bill Gates z.B. als "reichster Mann der Welt". Steve Jobs als "lebensnotwendiger Teil des erfolgreichsten IT-Konzerns und der wertvollsten Marke". Diverse Sportler über ihre Leistungen.
Aber "ich war mal ne zeitlang Dr. Minister, aber iss nich mehr" zählt nicht zu diesen Wegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also entweder les ich die falsche Presse, oder er hat nichts dergleichen übernommen. Er hat einen Kapitän von seinem Schiff geschmissen (als die BILD das wollte), in Sachen Kundus wurde er afaik gar nicht selbst aktiv.



Was aber praktisch nichts ändert, denn das Segelschulschiff wird weiterhin um die Welt segeln und Matrosen/Offiziere ausbilden, egal wer da nun Kapitän ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*Update*

Ist zwar lange her hier (ich musste erst mal den Staub vom Thread abklopfen ) aber das sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben:

Das Verfahren wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung gegen Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg wurde nun von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hof, gegen ein Geldauflage von 20.000€, eingestellt.
Ermittlungen in Plagiatsaffäre eingestellt - Guttenberg kommt glimpflich davon - Job & Karriere - sueddeutsche.de

Zu Guttenberg war nach seinem Abgang aus dem politischen Geschäft in die USA gezogen und ist dort Mitglied der _Center for Strategic and International Studies_, einer "Denkfabrik". Sie liefert politische Studien und strategische Analysen zu politischen, wirtschaftlichen und Sicherheits-Fragen und wird von republikanischen Politikern dominiert.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. November 2011)

Hurra, der Plagiator ist rehabilitiert worden! Kanzlerkandidat 2013 duerfte nun ja klare Sache sein, oder?


----------



## lunar19 (23. November 2011)

Soll "Geldauflage" bedeuten, dass er sich frei gekauft hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Hurra, der Plagiator ist rehabilitiert worden! Kanzlerkandidat 2013 duerfte nun ja klare Sache sein, oder?


 
Jop, die CSU plant schon sein Comeback.
CSU: Seehofer kann sich Guttenberg-Comeback vorstellen - Bayern - sueddeutsche.de



lunar19 schrieb:


> Soll "Geldauflage" bedeuten, dass er sich frei gekauft hat?


 
Genau das bedeutet es.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. November 2011)

[X] Nein


----------



## Skaos (24. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Soll "Geldauflage" bedeuten, dass er sich frei gekauft hat?


 
Genau, weil damit das komplette Verfahren gegen den Verstoß des Urheberrechtes vom Tisch ist, keine Verurteilung, keine (Vor)Strafe und somit auch rechtlich kein Plagiator, denn das hat nie ein Gericht so festgestellt.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Genau, weil damit das komplette Verfahren gegen den Verstoß des Urheberrechtes vom Tisch ist, keine Verurteilung, keine (Vor)Strafe und somit auch rechtlich kein Plagiator, denn das hat nie ein Gericht so festgestellt.


Hoffentlich ist das nicht eine der Weichen die gestellt werden müssen für ein politisches comeback.^^

MFG


----------



## poiu (24. November 2011)

> Hoffentlich ist das nicht eine der Weichen die gestellt werden müssen für ein politisches comeback.^^



was glaubst du denn sonst?


der kommt wieder keine frage


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> was glaubst du denn sonst?
> 
> 
> der kommt wieder keine frage


Hoffentlich nicht. Jemanden mit solch einer Lebenseinstellung möchte ich nur ungern in einer Führungspüosition wissen. Das Schlimme ist halt nur das die Menschen schnell vergessen und sich in ein bis zwei Jahren wohl keiner mehr negativ an die Wochen lange Lügerei des Plagiators zurückerinnern wird.^^

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

In zwei Jahren wird nur noch das positive berichtet, was er während seiner Amtszeiten als Minister geleistet hat.

Hmm.....  was war das denn noch gleich.... 

Ich komm einfach nicht drauf... 

Verdammt.. ich weiß es nicht mehr.


----------



## onslaught (24. November 2011)

Na er hat die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft, die schwierige Umsetzung andern überlassen, und nebenbei auch die Zivis vom Tablon gefegt.
Kostet ja kaum was, und die sozialen Einrichtungen jauchzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

Die Wehrpflicht ist ja nicht abgeschafft, sondern nur ausgesetzt und er hat das angesprochen, dass man das mal machen könnte, wie ungefähr 30 Politiker vor ihm auch schon, gemacht haben es aber andere.

Jetzt weiß ich, was er geleistet hat. 
Die Haargel-Industrie unterstützt.


----------



## Skaos (24. November 2011)

Na aber selbst diese Zeiten sind ja nun vorbei, wir versuchen ja nun das Image auch durch ein weniger schmieriges Äußeres zu polieren.. 
Der steht 2013 wieder im Bundestag und so oft wie ich heute noch aus irgendwelchen Ecken höre wie klasse der war wahrscheinlich sogar ganz oben..

Das hier empfand ich als interessantes Gedankenspiel, kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es so kommt, aber rein vom Ansehen beim Volk am Stammtisch wäre er wohl der passenste Politiker Populist an dieser Stelle: Knowledge Brings Fear » Blog Archive » Zu einer neuen rechtskonservativ-nationalen Partei – die Gerüchtelage


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

Ich fands am schlimmste, das die ganzen Linken Politiker, die selbst ihre "Titel" unter höchst fragwürdigen, bis lächerlichen Bedingungen erreicht haben sich aufgeregten (100 Seiten Publikation für ein magna cum laude , und kommt mir nicht mit :es kommt ja auf die Qualität an... Wenn ich als Ex-Sozi über die tollen seiten des Sozialismuses schreibe und das an einer sozialistischen Uni vorbeibringe, bekomm ich auch ein "mcl" )

Ich finds mies, der er nun als der einzige so hingestellt wird, von der Presse und von der Bevölkerung mit Stammtischparolen fertig gemacht wird, man müsste nur mal bei den anderen , achsotollen graben, die sich vor Monaten am allermeisten drüber brüskiert haben und würde bestimmt mehr als die Hälfte der tollen Titel von den Visitenkarten streichen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Genau, weil damit das komplette Verfahren gegen den Verstoß des Urheberrechtes vom Tisch ist, keine Verurteilung, keine (Vor)Strafe und somit auch rechtlich kein Plagiator, denn das hat nie ein Gericht so festgestellt.


 
Soweit ich das mitgekommen habe, hat das Gericht sehr wohl festgestellt, dass Urheberrechtsverletzungen vorliegen (wirklich schwer ist das ja nun nicht gerade). Es gab darüber hinaus aber auch arg wenig zu tun, denn afaik liegen weiterhin keinerlei Forderungen von Rechteinhabern vor, es gibt auch nichts, was die wirklich fordern könnten (waren ja kaum kommerziell genutzte Texte dabei und selbst die stehen so oder so online). Das einzige, woraus man ihm noch einen Strick hätte drehen können, wäre gezielter Betrug. Aber das wird dann eine Übung für Anwälte im Beweise verdrehen und hätte, ohne entstandenen Schaden afaik nichtmal größere Konsequenzen.


----------



## onslaught (24. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht ist ja nicht abgeschafft, sondern nur ausgesetzt und er hat das angesprochen, dass man das mal machen könnte, wie ungefähr 30 Politiker vor ihm auch schon, gemacht haben es aber andere.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich, was er geleistet hat.
> Die Haargel-Industrie unterstützt.



Von wegen, er hat als amtierender Verteidigungsminister diese Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2011)

Aber er hat diese Entscheidung nicht ausgearbeitet oder gar umgesetzt - was ja irgendwie der wichtigere Teil ist. Denn die Abschaffung haben schon sehr viele Leute entschieden. Die waren halt nur nicht Verteidigungsminister. (Gutti aber auch eher dem Titel nach, das Handeln war eher Medienstar. Und wir wissen ja, was Titel bei ihm Wert sind  )


----------



## onslaught (24. November 2011)

Es haben sich ja auch sehr viele Leute dafür entschieden daß die Luftsteuer eingeführt wird, aber Unterschrieben hats zum Glück keiner

Es können sich auch sehr viele Leute entscheiden welcher Hase geschlachtet wird, wenn keiner das Messer zückt gibts eben kein Hasenbraten.


----------



## Nico Bellic (24. November 2011)

Dr. plag. Guttenberg war nur eine willenlose Marionette in seinen zwei Ministerämtern.
Andere hätten genauso gehandelt, weil es so geplant ist.
Man sieht ja, daß die Abschaffung der Bundeswehr von de Maizière weiterbetrieben wird, während Griechenland erst vor wenigen Wochen 400 amerikanische M1 Panzer gekauft hat, die wir bezahlen dürfen. Dafür freilich muß die eigene Verteidigung bluten 

Als Wirtschaftsminister wollte Guttenberg übrigens Opel mit seinen 50.000 Arbeitsplätzen vor die Hunde gehen lassen. Opel hatte Bürgschaftanträge in höhe von 1,8 Milliarden Euro gestellt. England sagte 330 Millionen zu, Spanien auch um die 300. Aber als Deutschland (Gutti) sich geweigert hatte, auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen (Das Geld ist bei den Bankstern freilich weit besser aufgehoben ), zog Opel alle Anträge zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitgekommen habe, hat das Gericht sehr wohl festgestellt, dass Urheberrechtsverletzungen vorliegen (wirklich schwer ist das ja nun nicht gerade).


 
Exakt, das Gericht meinte halt, dass das nur nicht schwerwiegend ist, da für die Geschädigten keine Kosten oder sonstiges entstanden sind.
Bedeutet das also im Umkehrschluss, dass auch das illegale Downloaden von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material, wie Games, Software, Filme, etc. eigentlich nicht schwerwiegend ist, weil für die Geschädigten auch keine Kosten entstehen?


----------



## lunar19 (24. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Exakt, das Gericht meinte halt, dass das nur nicht schwerwiegend ist, da für die Geschädigten keine Kosten oder sonstiges entstanden sind.
> Bedeutet das also im Umkehrschluss, dass auch das illegale Downloaden von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material, wie Games, Software, Filme, etc. eigentlich nicht schwerwiegend ist, weil für die Geschädigten auch keine Kosten entstehen?



Aber wurden die Arbeiten denn in erster Linie gemacht, um Geld damut zu verdienen, also als primäres Ziel, wie z. B. bei Spielen etc.?  Dann wärs doch eigentlich doch ein Gegensatz?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Aber wurden die Arbeiten denn in erster Linie gemacht, um Geld damut zu verdienen, also als primäres Ziel, wie z. B. bei Spielen etc.?  Dann wärs doch eigentlich doch ein Gegensatz?!


 
Die Auszüge sind aus Veröffentlichungen, daher sollte es klar sein, dass die ursprünglichen Autoren mit ihren Werken Geld verdient haben.
Hier ging es aber darum, dass für die Autoren kein Schaden entstanden ist, es hatte keine Auswirkungen auf ihr Werk und ihre berufliche Laufbahn.


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Als Wirtschaftsminister wollte Guttenberg übrigens Opel mit seinen 50.000 Arbeitsplätzen vor die Hunde gehen lassen. Opel hatte Bürgschaftanträge in höhe von 1,8 Milliarden Euro gestellt. England sagte 330 Millionen zu, Spanien auch um die 300. Aber als Deutschland (Gutti) sich geweigert hatte, auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen (Das Geld ist bei den Bankstern freilich weit besser aufgehoben ), zog Opel alle Anträge zurück.


 
Was war an der Entscheidung nun schlecht?
Seh ich grad nicht ein, das man ihm das nun als Makel anhängt. Da gabs andere Sachen.
Sorry, aber nur weil Opel in Deutschland produziert, sind wir nicht auf noch für die Fehlentscheidungen der GM-Spitze mitverantwortlich, die Opel als Tech-Schmiede ausgebeutet haben und langsam verrotten liesen.

ist schon schlimm genug, das wir Garantien für Griechenland, und bald wohl auch SPanien und dergleichen geben müssen.
Aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Auszüge sind aus Veröffentlichungen, daher sollte es klar sein, dass die ursprünglichen Autoren mit ihren Werken Geld verdient haben.



Schön wärs, wenn Wissenschaft so funktionieren würde...
Davon abgesehen ist fehlerhaftes Zitieren nicht das gleiche, wie Raubkopieren. Man darf Sachen ja im Rahmen wissenschaftlicher Arbeiten zitieren, dadurch ist also kein Schaden entstanden (durch nicht-kaufen-aber-trotzdem-spielen von Computerspielen dagegen schon). Wenn dann hätte nachgewiesen werden müssen, dass durch die fehlende Kennzeichnung Schaden entstand - und das ist dann doch eher abstrakt. ("hätte ers gekennzeichnet, die hätten die Leute das Original gekauft"?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist fehlerhaftes Zitieren nicht das gleiche, wie Raubkopieren. Man darf Sachen ja im Rahmen wissenschaftlicher Arbeiten zitieren, dadurch ist also kein Schaden entstanden (durch nicht-kaufen-aber-trotzdem-spielen von Computerspielen dagegen schon). Wenn dann hätte nachgewiesen werden müssen, dass durch die fehlende Kennzeichnung Schaden entstand - und das ist dann doch eher abstrakt. ("hätte ers gekennzeichnet, die hätten die Leute das Original gekauft"?)


 
Wozu dann aber die Kennzeichnung, dass die Textpassage aus einem anderen Buch ist?
Letztendlich entsteht für niemanden ein Schaden, wenn ein anderer dein Wissen benutzt um für sich ein Vorteil zu bekommen.
Denn immerhin hat der Doktortitel ja für Guttenberg ein paar Türen geöffnet, die vielleicht zuvor verschlossen waren.
Ist also die Kennzeichnung, dass diese Passage von einem anderen Autor stammt, überflüssig und jeder kann von jedem ungehemmt abschreiben?
Wenn ich in der Schule von einem anderen abschreibe, werde ich auch bestraft, mache ich das aber für eine Doktorarbeit, ist das OK?


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

naja, du würdest aber auch bestraft werden, wenn du angeben würdest wo du es her hast :

5+5/2 = 7,5*
*laut Peter vom Tisch nebenan 



Denke da sollte man differenzieren 
Naja, solange sich der Rechteinhaber nicht explizit drüber aufregt, ist es halt so wie es ist. Denke nur er könnte ihm wirklich einen Strick drausdrehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2011)

Mir gibt es da einfach zu viele Ausnahmen.
Klein Peter wird bestraft, weil er beim Tischnachbarn abgeschrieben hat und andere werden belohnt, weil sie ganze Arbeiten geklaut haben. 

Lustig ist aber Seehofer gestern, der sich über die Äußerungen von Guttenberg wundert und findet, dass er nur noch abgehoben ist.
Was war er denn vorher?


----------



## Skaos (25. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitgekommen habe, hat das Gericht sehr wohl festgestellt, dass Urheberrechtsverletzungen vorliegen (wirklich schwer ist das ja nun nicht gerade). Es gab darüber hinaus aber auch arg wenig zu tun, denn afaik liegen weiterhin keinerlei Forderungen von Rechteinhabern vor, es gibt auch nichts, was die wirklich fordern könnten (waren ja kaum kommerziell genutzte Texte dabei und selbst die stehen so oder so online). Das einzige, woraus man ihm noch einen Strick hätte drehen können, wäre gezielter Betrug. Aber das wird dann eine Übung für Anwälte im Beweise verdrehen und hätte, ohne entstandenen Schaden afaik nichtmal größere Konsequenzen.



Natürlich wurde das festgestellt, aber dadurch, dass es keine Verurteilung zum Straftatbestand der Urheberrechtsverletzung gab, wie auch immer diese, vermtl. Geldstrafe, ausgesehen hätte, ist er rechtlich kein Urheberrechtsverletzer, da dazu eben das Urteil fehlt, damit findet man in ein paar Jahren vl. noch was in irgendwelchen Internetblogs, in seinem Führungszeugnis wo es für mich hingehört allerdings nicht. 
Und der gezielte Betrug wurde ja zumindest von Seiten der Uni erkannt, indem man Vorsatz feststellte.

Gabs mittlerweile eigentlich mal eine Stellungnahme von ihm dazu, dass er zumindest mal ne Entschuldigung oder der Gleichen ausspricht, denn danach hab ich von ihm keine Äußerungen mehr zum Thema gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2011)

Interessant ist ja, dass Guttenberg ein Buch geschrieben hat, war also klar, dass er deswegen zurück kommt und ein purer Zufall ist es dann, dass ausgerechnet jetzt auch noch das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Da hat aber einer an dicke Fäden gezogen.... 
Medienoffensive: CSU-Spitze empört sich über Guttenberg - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir gibt es da einfach zu viele Ausnahmen.
> Klein Peter wird bestraft, weil er beim Tischnachbarn abgeschrieben hat und andere werden belohnt, weil sie ganze Arbeiten geklaut haben.
> 
> Lustig ist aber Seehofer gestern, der sich über die Äußerungen von Guttenberg wundert und findet, dass er nur noch abgehoben ist.
> Was war er denn vorher?



Peter wird aber auch nur bestraft, wenn es bei der Korrektur herauskommt!
Von daher wäre der Vergleich nun so auch wieder nicht gerecht.
Wenn Peter mit seiner Arbeit ne 1 schreibt und damit ne tolle Note hat, die ihm ne Ausbildung einbringt usw, ist das die Schuld des Lehrers, das er net gemerkt hat wie er abgeschrieben hat. im Nachhinein wird Peter dafür bestimmt nicht mehr bestraft.

Von daher kann man das auch ganz gut auf Gutti beziehen, den fehler hat der ihn begleitende Prof/Dok oder was weiß ich wer gemacht. Er hat nicht richtig hingeschaut (wobei das natürlich auch nicht immer sop öglich ist, das ist mir klar). Wie gesagt, ich finde die Aufregung ist teilweise selbstgemacht und überzogen.


----------



## Skaos (25. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> im Nachhinein wird Peter dafür bestimmt nicht mehr bestraft.


 
Wenns beim Abi war auf jeden Fall, so es erwiesen ist kann das auch nachträglich noch aberkannt werden. Wenns um einzelne Arbeiten geht, die erst die Zulassung zum Abi ermöglichten ists natürlich ein Aufwand den sich keiner antut, ob möglich weiß ich gar nicht, zumindest Klausuren wurden bei uns eine Woche nach der Bekanntgabe ne zeitlang wieder eingesammelt und dann in der Schule archiviert.. Aber auch bei Gutti gehts ja um die "Abschlussarbeit" und die kann auch Peter aberkannt werden 

Ja das mit dem Buch fand ich auch gut, da ging ja der ganze Spaß los, zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung, der Rest kam dann ja Schlag auf Schlag.. Hätte nie gedacht, dass wir den so extrem schnell wieder sehen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu dann aber die Kennzeichnung, dass die Textpassage aus einem anderen Buch ist?



Um anderen die Anerkennung für ihre Leistungen zukommen zu lassen und um dem Leser die Möglichkeit zu bieten, sich näher mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Definitiv nicht, um ein Einkommen zu generieren - denn auch fachgerechte Zitierung bringt dem Zitierten keinen Cent.



> Wenn ich in der Schule von einem anderen abschreibe, werde ich auch bestraft, mache ich das aber für eine Doktorarbeit, ist das OK?


 
Wenn du in der Schule abschreibst, kommst du in den Knast? Wirst zu hohen Geldstrafen verurteilt? Bist danach vorbestraft?
Mag sein, dass ich in einer besonders laschen Schule war, aber bei mir lief das nicht so. Da hat man eine schlechtere Note bekommen, im Worst Case galt die Arbeit als ungültig. Wenn ich deinem Gehirn auf die Sprünge helfen darf: Genau das ist auch mit Guttis Doktorarbeit der Fall: Sie ist keine mehr. Wenn er den Titel wieder haben will, muss er die "Klasse" wiederholen.




Skaos schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde das festgestellt, aber dadurch, dass es keine Verurteilung zum Straftatbestand der Urheberrechtsverletzung gab, wie auch immer diese, vermtl. Geldstrafe, ausgesehen hätte, ist er rechtlich kein Urheberrechtsverletzer,



Wie gesagt: Imho ist er so oder so nicht wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung zu belangen. Er durfte ja alles kopieren, was er kopiert hat. Er hat es nur in formell falscher Weise getan. Von Urheberseite dürfte er kaum zu belangen sein. Wenn irgendwer Ansprüche geltend machen könnte, dann jemand, den er mit seinem Titel getäuscht hat.



> Gabs mittlerweile eigentlich mal eine Stellungnahme von ihm dazu, dass er zumindest mal ne Entschuldigung oder der Gleichen ausspricht, denn danach hab ich von ihm keine Äußerungen mehr zum Thema gehört.


 
Ist doch alles versehentlich passiert, weil der arme, arme Gutti ja noch Familienvater ist und überhaupt soviel damit zu hatte, Gesetze von anderen schreiben zu lassen, in der Weltgeschichte herumzureisen, in Kameras zu lächeln, etc.


----------



## dr_breen (26. November 2011)

Schickt Gutti zu einem Leuchtturm an der Nordsee. Da kann man solche Blender gebrauchen. 

Comeback des Plagiators: Guttenberg konnte Termin der Verfahrenseinstellung steuern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

Tja, er ist eben ein Medien Mann, sonst nichts.
Berlusconi "Reloaded" sozusagen, nur dass die jungen Hasen noch nicht da sind, aber das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## frEnzy (12. Dezember 2011)

Hahahahaaha!! Wie zynisch ist denn das? Neuer Job als Internet-Berater: EU-Kommission adelt Guttenberg - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik . Immerhin: Gutti kennt sich ja vorzuüglich mit Strg+C und Strg+V aus. Damit kann er dann praktische Tipps dazu geben, wie man Internetadressen aus einem Text in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopieren kann 

Die ganze Angelegenheit ist natürlich höchst peinlich!! Traurig, dass die EU-Kommission so schei*e ist, dem noch mal einen Job zu geben...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ach, die EU is doch eh ein riesiges Politikerendlager.


----------



## poiu (12. Dezember 2011)

kann mich da nur Fefes Blog anschließen

der scheint viel Vitamin B zu haben, hat mich sowieso gewundert wie lang der denn Skandal damals überlebt hat, da sind andere schon wegen deutlich kleineren Sachen gestolpert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2011)

Herr copy zu paste als Berater für Internetfragen...
Ich glaube, das Anbändeln der Piraten mit Raubkopierern läuft in Zukunft ins Leere, da macht die Union jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen


----------



## lunar19 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die ganze Geschichte ist so peinlich...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Dezember 2011)

> Gut, mit Internet kennt der sich aus, besonders mit Suchmaschinen,  und Copy und Paste hat er auch gemeistert, aber bei der Stelle geht es  um Internetzensur in Unterdrückungsregimes.  Da hab ich ja dann doch  plötzlich ganz schlechte Laune, wenn ausgerechnet so jemand das macht,  dessen Frau schon in unserem Land dauernd unter fadenscheinigsten  "Kinderporno"-Vorwänden im Namen einer schattigen Lobbyorganisation für  Internetsperren eintritt.  Na dann: Gute Nacht, Deutschland.
> Wer sich jetzt fragt, wie so jemand so eine Position überhaupt kriegen kann: na klar, Vitamin B!
> 
> > Hier sprang ihm Kommissarin Kroes zu Seite. *Guttenberg kenne sie seit langem*,  schon im Sommer habe sie ihn um um seine Mitarbeit gebeten. Und  mögliche Zweifel an seiner Eignung für die neue Tätigkeit wischte sie  mit der Feststellung beiseite: "Ich suche nach Talent, nicht nach  Heiligen."
> ...


© by fefe

Zum Schreien alles.


----------



## onslaught (13. Dezember 2011)

ich kann garnicht soviel fressen wie ich  könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Man man, im Augenblick weiß man nicht, wer bekloppter ist, Guttenberg oder Kroes.


----------



## Ifosil (14. Dezember 2011)

Wer hier "Nein" stimmt ist entweder ein Dauerleser der Bild, Jung und Naiv, Jung und wohnt noch bei Mutti, Vater ist ein Stammtischbesucher oder keine Ahnung von Politik ^^


----------



## Woohoo (14. Dezember 2011)

Das schneidige Benehmen/Auftreten, die äußere Erscheinung und alles was der Adel so mit sich bringt blendet oder fasziniert viele Menschen. 
Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Kachelmann, als so viele Frauen ihn verteidigt haben. 
Das Buch scheint sich ja ebenfalls gut zu verkaufen. Es wurde ja auch viel Werbung gemacht in den ganzen abgesprochenen Talksshows etc. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBPZNE-VkyA


----------



## Gast20141127 (15. Dezember 2011)

Aus dem Spiegel-Online Artikel: KLICK


> Laut Guttenberg gibt es für den Job kein Geld. Er bekomme lediglich Reisekosten erstattet, sagte er in Brüssel.


Das ist ja ganz was neues. Politiker bekommen doch immer Geld für Sachen von denen sie nichts verstehen.
Aber wie das mit den Reisekosten läuft haben wir in den letzten Jahren ja gesehen...
Ich finde es gut, dass er jetzt in Brüssel ist; so können wir Ösis auch endlich mal auf den armen Freiherrn draufkloppen.
Als hätten wir bei uns nicht genug geistige Luftpumpen im Parlament rumsitzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

Guttenberg ist das beste Beispiel für das Peter-Prinzip.
Es besagt, dass jeder bis zur Stufe seiner Inkompetenz befördert wird und dann einen Job macht, von dem er eigentlich keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Gast20141127 (15. Dezember 2011)

Die gute Frau Kroes scheint ja auch nicht gerade eine leuchtende Fackel der Integrität zu sein...


			
				 aus der Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> ...So soll sie beim illegalen Verkauf von  Kriegsschiffen mitgewirkt und Beziehungen zu einer Tankerreinigungsfirma  (TCR) unterhalten haben, der unerlaubt staatliche Zuschüsse gewährt  wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

Tja, und auf den armen Christian Wulff wird eingetreten.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Dezember 2011)

Er bekommt kein Geld? Der Arme opfert sich wieder einmal für die Allgemeinheit, was für ein edler Mensch. Der neue Jesus.


----------



## lunar19 (15. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Vorbereitung für die politische Wiederkehr...


----------

